# IUI - Treatment July /August 2012



## Sharry

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in July / August 2012, this thread will be locked at the end of August and a new thread started to allow current cyclers to stay in touch


[csv=] 
Name , Insemination , OTD , Outcome
Spoon2502 , 15th June. , 2nd July. , 
snowflake81, 22nd June. , 6th July. , 
Hevaroo , 27th June , 11th july , 
Snow fairy , 2nd July. , 16th July. , 
Jessiemay , 5th July. , 18th July. , 
DM78 , 7th July , 21st July , 
Lianne , 16th July. , 31st July. ,  
Spoon2502 , 15th July. , 1st August. , 
Anrol , 18th July. , 1st August. , 
Janey751975 , 19th July. , 2nd August. , 
nights , 21st July. , 4th August. , 
Calluna, 21st July. , 4th August. , 
sunflowergirl , 24th July. , 7th August. , 
shellmcglasgow , 23rd July. , 8th August. , 
MissM , 26th July. , 9th August. , 
Anrol , 17th August. , 31st August. ,  
NoworNever, , 31st August. , 
Calluna , 18th August. , 1st September. ,  
fallen angel , 19th August. , 4th September. ,  
Kristina2012, 23rd August. , 7th September. ,  
hevaroo , 25th August. , 8th September. ,  
E11e , 29th August. , 13th September. ,  

[/csv]​


----------



## hevaroo

sharry, could you add me to the table please   iui 27/6 otd 11/7. thanks x


----------



## JessieMay

Hiya

Can I be added to the first post please,having insemination on Wednesday 4th,so test date should be Wednesday 18th,so staying positive,been for scan today and I have a 17mm & 15mm follicle & lining is 8mm,trigger shot at 10 tonight,very excited  

Good luck to everyone

Jess xx


----------



## Spoon2502

Hi Sharry,

Thanks for starting a new thread for July and August IUI cyclers!

Unfortunately AF arrived today    

Was absolutely gutted but had all the pre period symptoms so wasn't massively unexpected. Just had such a difficult IUI that I thought it may just work (at least they would've got it in the right place anyway!!) 

I thought I was going to have to wait a month before having another go, but called the hospital today and told them it was day one and they said someone would call me back. Had a call about 2pm saying to go in tomorrow morning for bloods and if all ok can start on drugs again tomorrow. 

Excited about the prospect of starting again so soon as I was preparing for a month of JFF (just for fun) and no stress!!
I'm going to stay very positive this time around and really really believe it'll work.

Good luck JessieMay with IUI on Wednesday (go with a full bladder) 

Hevaroo - hope your 2 week wait is going well, stay positive and chilled  

Looking forward to seeing a few BFP's on this thread.


----------



## George1976

Hi everyone, I am going through my 2nd IUI treatment doing Gonal F injections and have my day 12 scan and bloods tomorrow Last cycle I only had one follicle and this cycle I have 3 so hopefully there is a higher chance for success, Good luck to everyone this month XX


----------



## snowflake81

Hi Spoon,


Sorry to hear bout your AF.  My AF is due at the end of this week.. this 2 weeks has been dragging so much.  Have had dull pains in thighs and ovaries on and off for bout a week and a half now.  Not sure if there are cysts or what is going on..i am not holding out much hope of getting a positive test.... been feeling so down all weekend...

Goodluck Hevaroo ,JessieMay and George! fingers crossed for you

Sharry,
Cud you add me to the table. IUI was done on 22nd June so shud be testing this fri 6th jul.

Thanks !


----------



## Spoon2502

Snowflake - try not to stress too much, they say a lot of pre period symptoms are similar to early pregnancy so keep thinking positively until your test date. Sending you lots of  

Everyone else on their 2ww  

Will let you know how I get on at hospital tomorrow, fingers crossed they let us start again straight away


----------



## snowfairy

Hi all,

Spoon and Anrol,  sorry the witch showed up.  hope you get going again.  

Good luck to those having scans and those on 2ww.

Well I had my IUI today but not feeling too hopeful.  DH sperm count and motility took a nosedive and we only had 3 million post wash. 
Just have to cling to the hope, it only takes one and they're the best ones.

Sharry can you add me to the list,  IUI 2/7 otd 16/7


----------



## Spoon2502

Snow fairy - it does only take one and they're where they need to be, so stay positive 

Starting menopur again tonight, Hooray!! I wasn't sure if the hospital would let me do two cycles in the trot, but they were fine with it all. Back on Monday for day 8 bloods and scan. Fingers crossed follies will start developing nicely by then  

Hope everyone on 2ww is doing well, hopefully I'll be joining you in the next couple of weeks!!


----------



## Anrol

Hi everyone,

So this is where you've all been hiding!.......thank you *Pyra* for pointing me in the right direction.

*Spoon* I start my injections tonight too so were buddies. We'll just have to keep each other positive when the rest of the ladies on the 2WW all get their 

So lots and lots of  as I know this month is going to be a one.


----------



## Mrs.M

Anrol & Spoon, very sorry that AF arrived  

Anrol, great news that you can start again so quickly, very best of luck honey xxx


----------



## Spoon2502

Anrol - yet great news that we'll be cycle buddies, when is your first scan booked for? I'm in Monday.   let's hope follies develop well for both of us (but not more than two each!!)

Mrs m, hope august comes quick for you so you can start your first cycle of IVF.  

X


----------



## incywincy

Hi guys,

I got my period last night/this morning so I'm on CD1, slightly behind you two, Anrol and Spoon.

I feel like life is portioned out into two week waits at the moment - waited two weeks from last period to the IUI, then two weeks until OTD and now I'm waiting another two weeks for the next IUI!  Now I know the last one wasn't successful I just want to get to the point of ovulation again, not all this silly messy periody bit!

I am quite looking forward to going back to Copenhagen for my second IUI, so will be focusing on that.

Snowfairy, is 3mill post wash bad?  I don't know what a good and bad count for post wash is.  To me it sounds good - 3 million spermies in your uterus right now, surely one of them will crack that egg!

Good luck for the 3 of you on your 2ww, I hope time isn't crawling along too badly.  My next 2ww (and the one after!) falls during my holidays, I think I will drive myself mad.


----------



## Anrol

Hi guys,

MrsM I hope time flies for you Hun. I kind of wish I was on Ivf now. I'm a bit disillusioned with IUI ready.

Incywincy, your just the 1 day behind, we can all be buddies!

Spoon, yes 08.30 Monday I'm back in there with "the probe". Oh deep joy! Still I'm sure it'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  I am CD2 today  so I am not far of you all. Which clinic are you all going to.
Incywincy  so sorry to hear about your news but good to hear your ready for your next IUI.
Becky7 xx


----------



## incywincy

Hi Becky, so you are cycling at the same time as me too!  That makes 4 of us now.

I'm strangely positive and quite geared up for the next one, it's strange, I thought I'd be more upset but somehow I'm not.

Anrol & MrsM, lucky you getting constant scans with the probe.  I must admit, I was rather   when I got probed last time!  Only happened the once and he was rather, er, abrupt with it.  No gently inserting it.  He wasn't even looking, he was looking at the screen and just sort of jabbed it in.  I wasn't expecting that, haha!  I don't have that to look forward to until around CD12.


----------



## shellmcglasgow

hi every1

sorry to hear about the BFN from last month but hopefully this month will be the one for us.

we're finally into July and had my hormone profile and good to start injections again on mon 1st scan booked in for 16/7/12, gonna try stay positive this time round, have any of u guys done anything that u felt relaxed u more? any tips?

good luck every1 starting or waiting

shell


----------



## JessieMay

Hi everyone,well have been for insemination but not good news,sample wasn't really good enough for IUI,it was only 800 thousand & they like a million,they've still gone ahead & done it but they aren't optimistic & have told us that there's no point carrying on with IUI and to go to IVF,really shocked,the last sample that my dh did was good so was feeling positive,we are trying to stay positive as it only takes one. The thing now is that we will have to meet with the consultant to discuss IVF but the appointment isn't until Aug 22nd,assuming this IUI doesn't work. I don't know,very upsetting & mentally exhausting. The good thing is that we don't have to pay for either IUI or IVF.

Sorry for going on! Hope everyone else is ok  

Can I be put on the first post please for test day Wednesday 18th?

Love to all Jess xx


----------



## Pyra

*Anrol, Spoon, Incywincy, Becky*... (and everyone else who is starting their cycle)... all the best for this month! 

And  to all those on their 2ww.

AFM, I think it's over for me this cycle  I'm 12 dpIUI, and tested negative today with an internet cheapie (which is supposed to be quite sensitive). My OTD is not until Sunday (day 26 - when AF typically arrives), but I think most people who got a positive saw at least a faint line by 12dpIUI. I plan to test with FMU tomorrow to reconfirm, and then hope to move on to IVF as soon as my clinic says I can start.

Take care, girls...


----------



## Little Carly Bean

This is where everyone is! I am a bit behind still following the other thread! Can you please add me to this one please!  

Sorry to hear that some of you have had a BFN   Very sad but lets hope its your go next time!  

I am not enjoying this 2ww! Although mine is a 18day wait as they told me to test on the 13th! Not sure why this is? Implantation was on the 25th.

Had a very slight pink spotting yesterday and today a little brown. My boobs are sore and I keep getting the occasional cramp, but im sure all of this could be the evil witch on the way too!

Hope you are all ok x


----------



## JC12

Hi everyone
I'd like to join you again with this months IUI's.  I have triggered yesterday and my IUI#2 is today - so fingers crossed!  I'm not sure when OTD will be yet!
Good luck to everyone on here - I'm crossing fingers for us all!
Please can you add me Sharry?
Thanks


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  my flight and hotel and scan at the clinic are booked  so not long to go for me as will be flying on tues afternoon  scan wed morning IUI Thursday fly home fri morning lol.
Hope you all ladies are well.
Becky7 xx


----------



## DM78

Hi everyone.  This is my first post on FF but been reading for a while.
Had my first IUI in june, with one follicle, which didnt work.
Getting ready for second IUI on saturday. 
Three follicles this time.  17.5, 17 and 16.5.  Trigger shot tomorrow AM.
Sharry, could you pls add me ?  OTD will be 21st july.

Thanks, DM


----------



## janey751975

Hi Everyone, 

I have been reading and keeping up with you all since May/June. So glad to see the BFPs, gives us all hope but sorry to hear of BFNs too, hopefully this is our lucky thread and our lucky month. 

Our May cycle was abandoned due it being an unsuccessful natural cycle and then instead of starting injections and going ahead in June the hospital lost all 3 years of my case notes and so they had to abandon that cycle before it had even started..... they promised the notes would be found before my July cycle which fortunately was a few days late as my notes appeared on Monday and my period arrived yesterday!! Therefore, I have a baseline scan tomorrow at 12.30pm and they will show me how to inject etc. I am really excited to be actually doing something rather than just sitting waiting round for something to happen for a change... 

I have plenty of questions for the hospital tomorrow but wondered in all of your opinions what should I be doing (and not doing) once I start the injections?! 

Good luck to everyone starting a new cycle or on their 2 ww. I have a good feeling about this month ladies. xx


----------



## Fliss44

Hi ladies,

I started injecting for the first time last night!  

Hope everyone is doing well.  It's lovely to know I'm not doing it alone!

x


----------



## Lianne

Hi everyone

I'm new to FF and have just found your tread. I'm just starting IUI this month, AF arrived this week and have taken my first Clomid tablet this morning. Have appointment tomorrow at the hospital to have scan and be shown how to do injections etc. Really nervous but excited to finally be starting to do something to head towards the BFP! 

good luck to you all this month and congratulations to those with great news x 

any advise ready for tomorrow?

xxxx


----------



## butterflykiss44

Hi everyone, This is my first FF post, Hopefully starting mu IUI this sat had a second transvaginal today, 3 follies 
27mm / 15mm /13mm  but my endometrium lining is only 6.6mm it was 4mm yesterday so it has improved but needs to be at least 8mm. i have another scan tomorrow hopeing my lining has got to 8mm and my egg hasnt released just yet. then i can have the IUI on saturday  if not ive got to wait till next month.

Sharry could you please add me?

Good luck to everyone xxx
BK x


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Good morning,

Im very sad to see the BFN's  I always take a deep breath before I try to catch up with this thread preying there are none. 

Ok I have done something Naughty. I am on day 11 of my 2 week wait (hospital said to test on day 16) I have been feeling sickley quite a bit and my boobs are tender and have gone darker too, I thought it was all over yesterday when I had horrid cramps and I had a light brown discharge. So this morning I have done a test and its a good medium coloured BFP! Im worried now as could this be too early? I am going to wait and test again on monday which will be 14 days. Im happy but also scared that its just a fake reading

Hello to all the new people on the thread! *butterflykiss44* it sounds positive, fingers crossed you start tomorrow! *Lianne* welcome and good luck with those injections, they are not so bad when you get used to them. *Fliss44* good luck with your injections!! *janey751975* Yes it is very exciting when you start  I would say carry on as normal, but dont over tire yourself and drink plenty of mineral water. I am on a caffeine/sugar/alcohol free whole-food diet, but that's not for everyone I know but I wanted to make sure I am super healthy!

Finaly congratulations to all the BFP's!!!    fANTASTIC News!


----------



## hevaroo

little carly bean- that sounds very promising, congrats! if you didn't do a trigger shot, i doubt you'll be getting a false positive! 
Hello to all the newbies   good luck with your treatment.

I'm only 9dpiui and i'm 99.999999% AF is on the way, i ovulated later than usual this month, on cd18 which makes it cd27 today, AF usually comes around cd28 so this will be a very short luteal phase   I had spotting last night, which has happened on my last 3 iui's before AF came. I feel so hopeless, I'm almost certain iui isn't going to work for us, but we have 2 more to get through untill we can move to ivf. I feel its not even worth doing 2 more though, I just want to move to ivf which I'm sure I'll feel more positive about as its all just too emotionally draining. we started our fertility journey almost a year ago and I feel like we've got nowhere! 

sorry about my negativity, hope everyone else is well and good luck to you all


----------



## shellmcglasgow

Little Carly Bean oh I hope so tha will be fantastic new thread and all crossed great news.

hevaroo I know how u feel fell I've got another 2 iui trys before I can try IVF but keep u'r spirts up it only takes 1 and u just never know, carly thought it was all over yesterday and look today it's looking good.

butterflykiss44, welcome hoping u'r lining makes that 8mm and u get to iui on sat it's an emotional journey but all will be worthwhile.

Lianne, welcome only advise at this stage is keep healthy, no alchol etc etc... 1st scan just to check all the measurements in there at this point, injections are ok once you get used to them pretty easy really, and emtionally just try stay positive. x

Fliss44, welcome good luck with your journey x

janey751975, welcome I would offer same advise as Lianne, although emotionally think u'r clinic hae already put u throu the wringer what with losing u'r casenotes.

pyra, keep u'r spirts up it may just be too early.

JessieMay, oh mrs hoping u will get a BFP as they say it only takes one, but going on is what we're here for! if u do need to go on to ivf 22nd of aug not too far away but u may not need it x

DM78, BECKY7 & JC12 , good luck with u'r 2ww, really hope u get BFP x

good luck to every1 sorry if I missed any1.

afm. counting down to mon starting injections and bloods and scan fri/mon after I know it's gonna fly in but just want to get to that 1st scan to see what is happening, DP can come to most of my apps too this time as schools are on hol now so that is good as I hate going myself and then trying to relay whats been said to him and he feels more involved too.


----------



## janey751975

Thanks Shell and Carly Bean! I just hope that my scan is clear today and we can start treatment. This weather is really depressing me so I need some good news to cheer me up....  

I do try to drink lots of water and I have been off caffeine for a few momths completely, I exercise regularly so hope I can carry this on, I guess it should be ok if my body is used to it already?! I have a few special occasions coming up over the next couple of weeks and so I was going to allow a couple of glasses of wine maybe..... however if the hospital tell me today that I really shouldn't then I will be good!! 


Shell it's great that your DP can come to your appointments I totally agree, it's really difficult to remember everything and relay it when you get home... 

CarlyBean- it would  be a fantastic start to this months thread I will be keeping everything crossed for you. 

Everyone else I am sorry I can't do individual   but I am in work sneaking a peek!! 

Good luck to you all for a great July/August despite the weather trying to spoil our fun!


----------



## butterflykiss44

Hi all well it went well today my lining is now at 8mm and the follies was still there so ive been tiggerd today and go for the IUI tomorrow  07/07/12 xxxx


----------



## snowflake81

Hi Everyone,

My AF visited on Wednesday   .  So disappointed but was expecting it anyway.  I rang the clinic and starting a new treatment.  I have to wait for 21 days and then take a spray and then wait for AF and then take gonal F with spray.  Think also going to be taking 3 injections of ovitrelle (when folleies are ready)spread out over week or so instead of one...  Is anyone familiar with this treament??.  I am used to just having gonal and scans and then a shot of ovitrelle and getting iui.  Will this new treatment increase success

Good luck to everyone on 2ww or starting treatment!  

PS Big shout out to any girls that were at the support group on Wed night in CAH.  Got really good advice and nice to get talking to girls in similar situation  xoxoxo


----------



## Little Carly Bean

*snowflake81* im so sorry about your AF turning up  I have not heard of the spray, but I am new to all this, what is it called? Lets hope its a super spay and it works wonders! xx

*butterflykiss44 *That is great news! Very exciting for you, make sure you try to take it easy for 3 days after, keeping your mind busy is good though so you dont over think things! 

*janey751975*, did your scan go well? Fingers crossed! 

*shellmcglasgow* Thank you, I hope your scans go well for you 

*pyra* there is still hope! Dont give up yet, sending happy thoughts to your belly!

Hope everyone is well and had a good (but wet) Day!!

xxx


----------



## Lianne

Hi ladies, 

thanks for the advice shellmcglasgow, appointment went well, they took initial measurements and i did my first injection!! Yey so glad that i've done one and it was fine. Think i was building it up too much in my head. Got scans Mon/Wed and Fri next week and then iui either the mon or wed week after depending on how i respond to the Purgeon, am starting on 50iu - is that a normal amount to be started on? So glad after so long to be actually trying something positive!!

good luck to you all on your 2ww am sending positive vibes to you x 

sorry to hear of some AF arriving x 

Snowflake81 - i'm new to all of this and haven't heard of the spray but really hope it works for you. 

Butterflykiss44 - Good luck for tomorrow x 

so glad i have found this website as my friends try to understand what we are going through but they all have babies and conceived easily so can be a little lonely at times and don't like to moan about it too much to them x x x

Hope everyone has a good weekend  

Lianne


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Hi *Lianne*, Glad your first injection went well, they are not so bad are they, think its just the thought of stabbing yourself! lol

I have no Idea on the amount of Purgeon as I had Menpur, I was on the lowest does which is 75. I think its best to start of low so you don't get overstimulated

Yes this website is wonderful I have found out so many things from lovely ladys!x


----------



## Claret2626

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to say 'Hi', I am very excited, I have my initial consultation next Wednesday then I really will be on the road to my first IUI...

Claret x


----------



## shellmcglasgow

morning all

janey751975 I asked the nurse about exercise while on treatment and she said it was all ok but to be pelvic aware as we are trying to stimulate ovarys, so I decided to keep going to the gym but stopped going to zumba, hope this helps.

Lianne I am on menpur also started on 125ml and now on 150ml which I think is quite high but every1 is different depending on your profile and with u'r 1st on too but when u get scaned they can see how u'r getting on and can increase it as they go along.

snowflake81 sorry to hear af showed up, but u'r clinic seems on the ball getting u started right away, I can't help much with the spray I've never used it sorry.

butterflykiss44 fab news just stay as relaxed as possible and go with a full bladder, good luck and babydust to u's xx

Little Carly Bean totally agree this site has been my saviour as all my friends have babies or are pregnant and really can't rain on thier parade so this is my heaven.

Claret2626 welcome it's fanstastic when u get your chance to start treatment it's a long wait if u'r nhs but fab, if u have any worries just vent them here am sure 1 of us has some sound advice and good luck on u'r journey x

have a good 1 everyone if u have a paddle boat am sure it'll b great lol


----------



## snowfairy

Hi all,

Hi to all the newbies,  any questions just ask away, there's always someone here to help.

Good luck and   to everyone.

Snowflake,  Sorry AF showed  

I was at the cah group,  it was nice to meet you!  It's a great group for support and info.

I had to use the spray twice a day from day 21 until day I triggered.  I think it shuts down your system so they can control your cycle and stops you ovulating early.  Its ok but tastes a bit strange if any runs down you throat.  (I'd to kinda keep my head straight to try and stop it running out or down my throat, was ok most of the time) They told me AF might be delayed by a few days but mine showed up as regular as ever.  I had to phone in when AF arrived and started Gonal F that night and continued with spray.  I had a couple of scans (day 8&10) and then triggered with ovitrelle 250 late on the Sat night.  Sun was drug free then in for IUI on Mon. I've had to take Pregnl 1500 on the mon of IUI, then wed & fri.  (ovitrelle & pregnyl do the same thing, just I had Pregnyl already at home so had to use it)  I think the additional 3 injections are to make the body think its pregnant (possibly a type of progesterone support)

Glad they're doing something different for this one, hoping this is the one! 

AFM - 2ww isn't driving me too  yet, prob be worse next week, just trying to keep busy!

Good luck


----------



## BECKY7

Hi ladies 
I am new to this IUI  and I am going to reprofit on Tuesday and have CD10 scan on Wednesday 10am then I pressume I will be on trigger that morning then IUI on Thursday  but I do know the clinic I go to shut at 5pm  so how long IUI after the trigger shot as does it had to be 36 hours after trigger shot or what as my clinic is close at the moment so I can't email them till Monday.
Becky7xx


----------



## snowfairy

Hi Becky,

I think it varies by clinic,  I think you ovulate between 24 and 36 hours after trigger so you will probably have IUI between 24-36 hours after trigger.  Don't think a few hours difference will matter as the sperm live for quite a while. 
  
I'd to do the trigger late at night,  then nothing the next day and the IUI the day after that.

Good Luck


----------



## BECKY7

Snowfairy  thank you and yes I know the sperm can live up to few day after IUI  but didn't know whether 36 hour it inportant  but I would be happy to have it on Thursday just before the clinic shut which should be 30 hour after trigger as I do have a flight on Friday at lunchtime so hopefully I trigger at 7pm on Wednesday and IUI fri 7am before I fly off  who know  let see what scan bring on Wednesday.
Thank you anyway.
Becky7 xx


----------



## janey751975

Hey all,

Thanks for asking *Carly Bean*.....So my scan was all clear and I was started on Menopur injections on Friday. The nurse helped me to do the first one on Friday, it actually wasn't that bad. I am taking one every other day so am just a bit anxious about the mixing bit more than the injecting bit tomorrow!!!!

Something I wanted to ask advice on, the first injection was taken at 2.55pm on Friday, tomorrow I am going to be out at an event in a hotel at that time. Would it be ok to take it an hour early or if I was to take it while I was out, would I mix it first and take the jab with me or would I need to take the vials and mix whilst out. If I do this where do I leave all the waste??

*Shell*, thanks for the clarification for exercising!

Good luck everyone on their 2 ww or waiting for treatment this month xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

hi *janey751975*,

Yay you started your injections that is great! I was told that you have to take them at near enough the exact same time every day so you need to take it with you.
I would not mix it before as it may need to be fresh, I dont know for sure but would of thought you need to do it right before hand. I had to do one at work when I had to teach an evening class. I took a mini Tupperware box with me with it all in, (and spares in case I did it wrong) and went in a empty room and did it. a toilet cubical is not a good idea as you need a clean place with a table or surface. Then I put it all back in the box and it stayed there until I could put it in the sharps box.

I got another BFP today but im really scared its not real and it will all go away, im on day 12 now so will feel a bit better if its still there on monday, and the doctors have given me a blood form to go get tested next week. Started getting very thirst and hungry, and when it comes on I have to eat NOW! lol I also keep getting a funny taste in my mouth, oh I prey its a little sticky egg! 

Hello *Claret2626*, its great when you finally get an appointment! It started really quickly for me after that, good luck 

Hope your all ok tonight x


----------



## janey751975

Wow *Carly Bean* that is such great news.....I am keeping everything crossed stay positive!!    

I have decided that nothing is more important that getting these injections done at the right time and in a suitable place so I am going to miss the meal at the hotel and just go later for the boxing! Yes I am going to watch my cousin box! LOL! Very lady like...!

Hope everyone is doing ok, sending   to you all. xx


----------



## BECKY7

Little Carly bean  fab news  and start believing it.
Becky7 xx


----------



## borderbound

Oh, waiting for my Follicle  scan on Friday to see when IUI date is... Im so hoping everything is good to go this month. Hating clomid. 

Hope to join you all soon xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Hi *borderbound* Not long now, I hated clomid too it made me so ill! Hope your scan goes well x


----------



## BECKY7

Oh clomid only give me headache as long I drink load of water then am fine  guess am lucky sorry girls
Becky7 xx


----------



## incywincy

Hi!

Carly Bean, that is sounding very promising!  I know what you mean about not believing it yet though, but I hope it sticks for you.

I start my OPKs again tomorrow, will probably be off to Copenhagen again in about a week.  It has fallen awkwardly though, wish it was happening a week later.

I haven't been as gung-ho about everything this month.  I am a bit more lax about taking my vitamins and eating all the protein and drinking milk to encourage egg growth.  I think after being so careful on the last 2ww I feel like this is my down-time, whereas it's not really and I should be being more careful about what I eat.  I don't endless chocolate and cake is good for eggies!  

Becky, good luck for your trip out there,  I hope it is successful and relatively stress-free.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey incywincy  thank you  looking forward to my trip  and I think I am more laid back this time  had few glass of wine a week  not thinking about what to eat etc  but still trying to drink 2 litres of water but during 2 week I will drink 1 pint of milk and 2 litres of water  and lot of walking.
Going to have a massage tomorrow night before I fly off on tues lunchtime.
Are you going to have the same SD or different SD
Becky7 xx


----------



## incywincy

I don't know if I get the same SD, I didn't really pick him anyway, just selected ideal characteristics and the clinic selected an anonymous one for me. I don't mind as long as he fits my basic criteria. 

I have had a couple of drinks this week too. They really hit me though! A couple of cans of cider last night and I had a hangover this morning! Goes to show how quickly tolerance to alcohol drops. 

How many nights are you over there for?


----------



## BECKY7

Yes I only manged 1 glass of rosa and my head  how embassarred  as I use to drink on the table and now I cant manged 1 glass lol. I am going to 3 night as having scan in my local are wayyyyy expensive  so cheaper at my clinic with extra night of £25 hotel instead of £150 for scan. So my plan is fly out tuesday scan Wednesday 10am thurs pm hopefully IUI then fly home fri lunchtime     that it will work out lo.
I know what you mean about picking SD  as long it proven eh.
Becky7xx


----------



## Spoon2502

Hi everyone,

I've been off FF a few days and missed so much!!!! I'll make sure I visit everyday to try and keep up to date with all your news and updates!

Little Carly bean - congratulations! So chuffed for you, wishing you all the best x

Everyone on their 2ww I hope that it is flying by for you all! 

Everyone having scans waiting to do IUI, I hope the follicles are all developing well and you are all managing to stay positive.

AFM - had day 8 internal scan today (lovely) you think I'd be getting used to it by now! Things look ok, there are three follicles between 10-12mm and lots of little ones, they've changed the way they measure the follicles at hospital, because they also note how many tiny ones there are as well, so they are considering reducing my dosage of menopur by half (I am already on low dose of 75!) this is what happened last time so am trying not to get too stressed and think that it is going to be abandoned because of overstimulation! Am waiting for a call back from the hospital for them to advise me what to do tonight. Me and DH have decided to just go with lots of Just for fun this month as well as the IUI (you never know we might stand a better chance of it working!!)

Sending lots of positive vibes to everyone at various stages of their IUI journeys


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Spoon I really hope you get a full cycle this time! Fingers crossed for you.  

I have given up testing as its sending me loopy!!! Thinking is it a fainter line? is it fake? is it not? do pigs fly? So as it is raining were off on holiday!! (my husband is a farmer and we only go away when its raining! lol) Off to the lake district and not packing ANY tests. So when we are back Thursday I will have another go. Im off to pack! Horray!

Hope you all have a good week and im sure I will pop on here to see how your all going  

xxx


----------



## janey751975

Enjoy your holiday Carly Bean....at least your mind will be distracted for a few days xx


----------



## Spoon2502

Little Carly bean - I hope you have a nice relaxing stay in the lakes (take lots of waterproofs!!) 

Try not to think about it and fingers crossed you'll have a really dark BFP when you get back on Thursday!



I've been told to stay on the same dosage, so we'll see how I get on at my next scan on Wednesday. Fingers crossed only one or two grow any bigger!!


----------



## sass30

Hi everyone. Had IUI at 3pm today. Done natural cycle. I ovulated this morning and in clinic afternoon. Been told to test on the 25th july which i find odd as af due the 23rd.


----------



## Fliss44

hi ladies,
hope you're all well.
Today was my 6th day of injecting myself and I go back to the clinic on Wednesday for bloods and a base line scan to see how (if?) the follies are growing.  Keeping everything crossed.
Has anyone noticed any side effects to the injectables?  I'm on suprecur and gonal f. 
Fingers crossed for everyone.
xx


----------



## janey751975

Hey everyone,

I am injecting 150 menopur every other day, I am back in on Friday (CD10) for my baseline scan to see if it's working. It seems lots of you inject every day, is it unusual for me to be told to do it every other day?? 

The hospital did say this month would be hit and miss as it is my first month on the menopur!     for everyone waiting for follies or on 2ww....


----------



## shellmcglasgow

hi all

Little Carly Bean.enjoy u'r break after treatment and 2ww it's needed, and fingers crossed when u come bk u'll still be BFP x

janey751975. I inject everyday but every1 is different as u'r clinic will be going by u'r hormone profile and not unusal to inject every other day. My 1st iui was cancelled as my follies had grown but my estogen level dipped dramatically, so the clinic will be playing it safe on this one

Fliss44 I get mega tired on injections I am on menopur and also my DP tends to stay out my way too...lol he says am a bit of a mare on them but I tell him it's just my body reacting to  bweing pumped full of hormones 

BECKY7 I agree am a total lightweight so tend to not bother and then that way when hopefully I can't drink noone will notice..lol is it alot cheaper going abroad for treatment? am lucky to be getting funding but really feel for u girls having to go thru all that on top of treatment x

incywincy get bk on the wagon girl lol, I know how u feel thu I had a month off and although I hit the gym hard think I was eating more...

Spoon2502 fingers crossed those follies do want we want them too x

sass00 good luck with u'r test day hoping for a BFP give us all a cheer up

afm 2nd day injecting go bk on fri for bloods and scan sat/mon depending on results, I was bad last night and went to zumba but not gonna go again don't wanna risk it, c'mon follies grow and get us all to iui x


----------



## incywincy

Shell, I'm back on that wagon now, gratefully!  Really made me not miss drinking after feeling like that.  Was nice to have a night off though.  I love your comment though 'I was bad and went to zumba'.  Only in the world of TTC would doing exercise be considered bad!

Janey, hope they are growing well.  Perhaps they are only getting you to inject every other day in case they over stimulate you - there's some on here who have had cycles cancelled due to too many follies.

Yay sass00! How did the IUI go?  Take care of yourself now, no overdoing things.

Little Carly Bean, enjoy your days away, hope the rain holds off a little.

Becky, I guess you are away now, if you read this good luck for tomorrow and Thursday!

Everyone else - hope it is all going well whether you're waiting for IUI or in the 2ww.

AFM, not much to report.  Work has got mad busy this week, ofsted have decided to drop in so all panic has broken loose.  All leave has been cancelled until they go.  Fortunately, I don't seem to be ovulating until after they've gone.  Didn't fancy having to have that conversation... I can't begin to imagine my Head's face if I were to insist on taking leave during ofsted.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey incywincy  thank you  am in my hotel room watching live tv on my iPad  it wicked lol  scan tomorrow morning at 10am  also had pasta with chicken and broillic with cream  garlic bread  coke for £4 lol so happy about that lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## incywincy

That's so cheap!  I need to switch clinics to a cheaper country.  I couldn't find anything cheap in Copenhagen on my first night so I paid about £7 for a KFC burger, because I thought, well at least it's protein!


----------



## BECKY7

Yeah even easy bus ride was about 90pence from airport to hotel lol and my room is £25 per night and the clinic is right next door so can't miss that lol  so happy to be here without worry what next to pay (food and drink etc )  and i cant belive £7 for KFC  I will be having AMH here too as only €50  to see how my ovary doing.
What stage are you at the moment.
Becky7 xx


----------



## sass30

Hey IUI went great. I feel no different and where i thought id feel something,nothing. Had a melt down today convincing myself it hadnt worked. Build myself up wanting it to work so badly. been taking it easy but im back at work thursday. These are gonna be the longest 2 weeks of mylife. To make it worse my brother and his partner are expecring there 3rd and they cant look after the 2 they have. It angers me as im soooo desperate yet they just procreate all the  time. 
    Is it normal i been feeling dizzy amd sick unless im stressed.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey sassoo  congrat being pupo  ooooo how exciting  and yes it normal to feel sick and dizzy as it the progesterone as pressume your taking pressie  so relax and be calm and stress free then it will work so try to keep yourself busy gentle.
I knw the feeling of knowing someone pregnant and can't look after them  Grrrrr.
Becky7 xx


----------



## sass30

Im taking nothing as i didnt have assisted iui. Im 2dpiui and so many emotions going on. Didnt see this coming


----------



## BECKY7

Wow and already u feel sick and dizzy  sound like postive to me eh.
Becky7 xx


----------



## sass30

I didnt think u cud get any symptoms this early becky7. Just feel blah lol. Roll in the 2 weeks so i can test

Sarah x


----------



## incywincy

Sass, the thing to remember about not feeling anything from the IUI is that until implantation, your body isn't aware of the ... thing.. is it a blastocyte at this stage or something?  Whatever it is, while the sperm and egg may fuse, until they implant into your womb lining they are just a bunch of cells floating around you and your body doesn't detect them.  So it won't have a physical effect on you.

It does have an emotional one though doesn't it?! I was so up and down all through my 2ww.  I'd be plagued by doubt then estatic the next moment.  And I obsessed over every tiny thing, spent most of my time on here, in the 2ww thread going slowly mad.  Coping with the BFN was easier because at least it stopped a lot of the 'what if's.  I hope it passes more easily for you.

Becky, I'm on day 8, just started testing for ovulation with OPKs.  I start early because I had an odd early one in February and have been worried about missing it ever since.  Czech is so cheap, I wish I could fly there.  This month's trip is going to be so expensive with summer prices. I almost wonder if I should postpone until the mad prices season is over, could get two trips for the price of this one.  But I know I won't!


----------



## sass30

Thanks incywincy u defo put me at ease x


----------



## Lianne

Got my fingers crossed for you all after your iui's!! sending you baby dust x 

I've got my 3rd scan tomorrow first thing, one on Monday went ok, egg sacks growing so all good. They reduced my purgeon down to 25iu so will be interesting to see what has happened tomorrow. 

Think IUI will be Mon or Wed next week, hopefully will know more tomorrow or maybe Fri and then can i be added to the list x x 

Good luck ladies 

Lianne x


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Oh just realised im not on the list, please could you add me *Sharry*!  (13th July)


----------



## BECKY7

hey girls  i go 3  2 are 24 and 1 are 20 so ready for my DIUI tomorrow at 10am  getting all exciting now and am on phone at the mo.
becky7 xx


----------



## sass30

Whoop whoop becky7. Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey sassoo thank you and when it your test  and praying it work for all of us.

Hey incywincy  I know what you mean as my DP tried to get me to start in sept instead of now cos of the flight but hey ho no way am I to wait as we did had 6 month break from my last ICSI so I will not wait for another 3 month lol  Ooooo not long to go for you too as got my 1st peak this morning CD10.

Leanne  good luck.

Little Carly bean  ooooo not long to go for you as it is test day or what on the 13th.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Calluna

Hello ladies,

I'm new to the site but have been following this thread for a couple of months and it's really given me hope to see all the BFPs on here. We're awaiting our 4th DIUI in a few days and I figured it was about time I got involved and posted on here. 

It's a natural cycle so nothing to report yet really - I'm just waiting to detect my LH surge and then will go in for the IUI the next day. I'm due to ovulate around Saturday to Monday. Last time the LH surge started on the Saturday so Sunday would have been the best time to go but my clinic is closed on a Sunday so we had to go on the Saturday which was too early really and felt like a waste of time (and money!). So I'm really hoping to surge on Friday or Sunday this time then the timing will be better. Are most clinics closed on a Sunday or is it just mine?

Good luck to everyone on their tww or waiting for tx - here's hoping this is a bumper bfp month!


----------



## Fliss44

Hi ladies,

I went in for a scan and bloods this morning (day 10) and they've told me I have 4 good sized follies and 1 a little bit smaller, (16mm, 14mm, 13mm and 10mm) Does this sound good or average or bad?!  Had a blood test to check my oestrogen levels and have to call for the results this afternoon.  They've told me to continue with my suprecur and gonal f tonight, as usual, then it's likely I'll take the trigger shot tomorrow night and then we'll go in on Saturday morning for the insemination!  I didn't realise it could happen this quickly!

Becky7 - we're nearly in sync!  keep us posted!

Lianne - Let us know how you get on.  I went in today, expecting to be in on Monday for IUI.  I'm in shock it's sooner than I thought!

x



Becky


----------



## BECKY7

Hi calluna  in uk most clinic open weekend but in abroad mine clinic shut 12pm lunchtime on sat and Sunday  So lucky my cycle came early otherwise like you I would be stuck but I would have cancel till next month.
Good luck.
Fliss44  yes your follie doing well as long it go up to 18mm then your ready  and don't forget you only need 1 lol and I am not sure about your clinic but normally if you have more then 3 big follies then they will cancel your TX so 2 good big follie is all you needed ok.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Calluna

Thanks Becky7 - I think maybe we'll look at changing clinics if it doesn't work this time because my ovulation is stubbornly hanging around the weekend every month. Good luck for your IUI tomorrow - hope everything goes well.


----------



## BECKY7

Hi calluna  have you tried having hot bath as I normal have hot bath once my cycle have finish and for some reason it make my cycles come early  so why not try that and see if that help.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Calluna

Thanks Becky7 - can't hurt to try it!


----------



## borderbound

scan on friday fingers crossed for IUI this weekend or early next week!!

which clinic are you going to Copenhagen girls? I'm going to Vitanova, they've been really friendly and professional so far and not 'too' expensive all considering. 

Can't wait to book flights... yeeee...


----------



## incywincy

Hi borderbound, I'm at Copenhagen Fertility Centre. Haven't looked into the one you're at. When are you going to be over there? 

Calluna, isn't there some medication you can take to delay or advance your period by a few days? What a pain to be falling when your clinic is closed. The only thing with a hot bath is if you are in the 2ww you should avoid them. If you're having a month off it would be okay. 

Becky, good luck for tomorrow! 

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey boarder bound  I had a look at your clinic and wow lot of different Donor way but I think it is slightly expensive for me but good luck.
Incywincy  thank you only 12 hour to go for me.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Ceemo

Calluna - am having a similar weekend positive opk problem myself. My first two iui's were on a Saturday the same day as my +ve opk as my clinic also isn't open on a Saturday and this cycle is also looking likely to fall on a Saturday too. The clinic gave me some chat about having done an audit and not finding any difference in success rates for same day versus next day iui's but I'm not convinced. Thinking of going medicated if it doesn't work this month. 

Ceemo


----------



## Spoon2502

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well.

For those of you on your 2ww I hope it is flying by and I'm looking forward to seeing a few BFPs on this thread!

For everyone stimming or waiting for IUI I hope your follicles are growing as expected.

I'm a bit concerned this time around had day 10 scan yesterday and I have 5 follicles, 2 that are 12-14mm and three that are between 10-12mm. Last month they reduced my dosage and I ended up just with one follicle at 18mm - which obviously didn't fertilise 

I was waiting to hear back from hospital yesterday fully expecting my dosage of menopur to be reduced again but I have been told to stay at the same dose. I wonder if the hospital has changed the rules, my last two cycles they said I was only allowed a maximum of 2 follicles in the zone (16mm-22mm) this time the nurse said to me they were looking only for a maximum of three follicles in the zone.

I was wondering whether the hospital wasn't having a particularly good success rate at the moment so was changing parameters? Who knows.

Does that sound like too many follicles to you guys and do you think I should prepare myself for the cycle being abandoned when I go in for day 12 bloods and scan tomorrow? 

Positive thoughts to everyone


----------



## Little Carly Bean

I feel sick with worry and dread this morning  

I did a test a day early and the clear blue digital says Im not pregnant, and the First responce has a VERY VERY faint line, almost not there. I think its a BFN for me after everything, maybe the trigger shot stayed in my blood longer than it was supposed too. Not had my period yet though but it does not look great. Feel sick to my stomach and so stressed I wish I could just start my period or not Im really had enough of waiting now!!      Me and the hubby are off home now, we have had a nice break but this has ruined it now, both cannot stomach breakfast.

I hope your all ok xxx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

morning all

Little Carly Bean stay positive it may just be too early x

Spoon2502 my clinic is only 2 but I think they are all different but any more than 3 and I think they will abandon, stay positive u just never know those 2 bigger ones may just take over and I think maybe be prepared to be triggering soon maybe iui @ weekend? fingers crossed for u's it's a long slog x

Ceemo & Calluna just want to say hi, am medicated so not got advice for u but my clinic closed on a sunday too, seems they all are, girls in my clinc take a nasel spray which I thik helps with AF u could maybe ask about it, it might help with timing

BECKY7 good luck today hope 2ww flys in x

borderbound hope those folles are growing get u to iui soon x

Fliss44 sound good that follies are growing this is good hope eveything is ok for u to do iui sat fingers crossed and hope 2ww flys in x

Lianne hope 3rd scan looks good and follies grow and get u to iui early next week x

good luck every1 stimming or iui that I've missed x

afm day 4 injecting got clinic 2morrow for bloods and scan sat/mon depending on result, not sure whats happening usually get a crammpy feeling indicating ovarys are doing something but got nothing so far so we'll see whats happening @ scan on mon, am on 150ml menopur daily already is that quite high?


----------



## janey751975

Stay positive *Little Carly Bean *   

*Shellmc* I am on 150ml of Menopur every other day but back in for a scan tomorrow so that might change to every day she said depending on how things are looking. This is my first month of treatment so I am very nervous to see what has been going on. So far I can't feel anything "growing" and I've had no side effects really, apart from feeling really tired...

*Spoon2502* stay positive, after my scan tomorrow I might not be far behind you!! We might be on 2ww together hopefully!!

Good luck to everyone else waiting for IUI or on 2ww, I can't do individual updates for everyone, I'm in work!!


----------



## Spoon2502

Shellmc -Thanks for the kind words, I'll keep everything crossed
I am on 75 of menopur everyday, Fingers crossed your bloods and scan show you are developing follies as needed  

Janey - thanks to you as well, fingers crossed we'll both have some great news after our scans tomorrow   
If it makes you feel any better Janey I suffer with tiredness from menopur as well, I put it down to extra hormones and little follicles developing!!!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey girls  am all done and so quick too  now my stomach bloated and tender  can't work out why as it like having ICSI but I am not this time , it that normal  as maybe I am drinking too much water so will cut that down abit.
How are you all girls
Becky7 xx


----------



## Calluna

Thanks for the advice Incywincy and Shellmcglasgow - if it doesn't work this time I'll ask the clinic about trying to shift my cycle a little.

Ceemo - sorry to hear you're having the same problem with ovulating on a Sunday. My clinic also said it's not a problem to do the IUI on the same day the surge starts but I don't believe it either, at least not for frozen/thawed sperm because they don't live as long. I had a search online and found a study which showed the success rate was much higher if the IUI was performed just after the follicle had ruptured rather than before it had ruptured, and there's no way it's ruptured within 6 hours of the surge starting, which is when I had to go last month. If the surge starts on the Saturday this time I don't know whether to try going first thing Monday morning instead of going on the Saturday. That would be 48 hours so might be too late if I ovulate 24 hours after the start of the surge but if I don't ovulate until 36 hours or later then maybe it could be ok. Last time I had ovulation pain from Saturday afternoon until Sunday evening so I think the follicle probably ruptured on Sunday evening, which means having the IUI first thing Monday morning would probably have a better chance. Do you get any other signs of how long after the surge you might be ovulating? Fingers crossed both of us surge on Friday or Sunday this month then we can get the timing just right!

Little Carly Bean - a faint line is still a line so keep hoping  

Becky7 - I've felt bloated and tender after my IUIs - put your feet up and relax and it'll settle down after a while


----------



## BECKY7

ok thank you  calluna 
becky7 xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

What a horrid day, feel dreadfull  

Im wondering if the trigger shot stayed longer than the 7 days it was supposed too? or that I was pregnant briefly and now its gone? I have no signs of my period yet, I have very very irregular periods normally so goodness knows when I will get it, or with me having ovulation induction will it come on time? 

Feel an idiot for testing early but I was feeling a little sickly, my boobs are sore and darker, and I dont feel great, I gueess that maybe just the drugs fooling me?

Feel so stressed and got no sleep last night   

And to make things worse my best mate (who is 6months pregnant) is coming to stay this weekend, im so happy for her and I dont want to ruin our weekend by being upset and not cheery as I dont often get to see her anyway. Ah what a nightmare I want to scream  

I hope you are all better than me, love to all xxxx


----------



## sass30

well im in melt down mode. i feel no different and trying to relax is so hard, its only day 3 since iui and im doing every ones head in including my own. i thought i was mentally prepared and im not. all i think about every day is oooo i wonder if im pregnant. im glad i go on holiday in sep incase it is a BFN then i can chill out. 
        its hard talking to friends as the dont understand. i have to use DS and they have a endless supply of sperm and yet when i explain the costs and the emortional  roller coaster its like talking to a brick wall. this site has been a god send and i wish everyone the BFP. 

sarah x


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Hi Sarah, big hugs, its crap sometimes! Do you work? I found it was better when I was busy and I then only thought about it at night! Good luck and keep busy xxx


----------



## incywincy

Sarah, that is exactly my problem. They say 'oh, it'll happen sooner or later'. When? An iui = having sex once a month. You had sex endlessly to fall pregnant. Or they say 'for that price its bound to work'. Yes, because it's that easy. Or 'well why would you have problems conceiving?'. I dunno, but I don't have the 'luxury' of a year's worth of ttc then some tests on the nhs. 

Or maybe worst one 'oh I only had unprotected sex once and I caught'. Really? For each of your 3 children you only had sex once that month, unprotected, and just happened to time it perfectly each time even though you didn't know when you were ovulating? 

I do like my friends but they haven a clue.


----------



## BECKY7

COME ON GIRLS  we can do it  smile  be postive and have faith in yourself  it will work this month and be happy.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Thanks Becky!   x


----------



## nights1

Hello everyone, 

I have started ovulation induction with IUI on wednesday  just gone (11th July) after TTC 4yrs! Have to go back 7 days after to see how the follicles if any are doing!!  I'm so scared but trying to stay calm and taking things easy, but can't get the possibilities of it failing off my mind as we are self funded (DH has children from another relationship) I can't see us being able afford more treatment for a few months or even years .... 

But in the other sense my husband and me are very excited to actually start the treatment and still have a little bit of hope inside us .... 

Would love to hear some positive stories regarding this treatment or any tips 

Good luck everyone lots and lots of baby dust to all xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Well I started my period this morning so its a   for me. Will ring the hospital and let them know and find out what I do next. Feel like poo


----------



## BECKY7

Oh little Carly bean  so sorry to hear your news and hope you will be ready for your next treatment.
My lining come back 12mm  hope that is good.
Becky7 xx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

morning all

Little Carly Bean so sorry to hear BFN, was looking so positive as well, keep u'r spirits up and hey it's Friday have a wee spirit and do some zumba next try will be happening b4 u know it. x

BECKY7 sending some babydust u'r way take it easy and hoping for a BFP and keep u'r positivity up x

nights1 good luck to u's there have been quite a few girls to get BFP on thier 1st go so fingers crossed it'll work 1st time, it's an emotional rollercoaster so best advice is try stay positive x

incywincy that's what we're here for coz althou our friends are great they really don't have a clue I had 1 tell me the best position for getting pregnant I was like are u for real? but hey they don't know any better so I nod with them like thier giving me the best advice ever...lol 

sass00 it's maybe too early to be feeling any symptoms are u using pessiries? if so they give side effects of early pregnancy so just try and not stress out I know easier said than done x

janey751975 hope all went well with u'r scan? am also feeling tired with menopur feeling like I've not even slept but al least tommorrow is sat no work woo hoo can have a long lie x

afm well had blood test today if I get no phone call this afternoon I'll be getting 1st scan mon which am expecting as never had to go in the day after b4.

hope every1 has a good day/weekend my laptop is bust so not be on again til mon so grow follies grow and keep busy all u 2ww x


----------



## nights1

Thanks shell  

Little Carly Bean sorry to hear ur news it's is such an emotional time for all :-(


----------



## janey751975

So sorry for your news *Little Carly Bean* this is such an emotional rollercoaster.    what are you thinking next?

Just wanting to wish you all good luck for upcoming testing and 2ww.  

AFM - feeling disheartened a little, just been in for CD10 scan after 4 injections of 150ml menopur over the last week and only one follie on each side has changed one at 11mm and one 12mm.  there are lots of little ones due to PCOS and the sister said that she didn't want to be negetive but if any of these decide to grow it'll be game over for this month. I am taking another injection tomorrow and back in on Monday for another scane. She said they would probably consider going straight to IVF if this cycle fails. She said my lining was 7.5 (is that good?!)

Not a good day today and the weather sucks...


----------



## Anrol

*Little Carly Bean* this is so hard, but keep going it'll be worth it in the end.

*Janey* I've been keeping up with everyone on here but I've been waiting to see what is going to happen for me this month too. It seems to one extreme to the other for me. First month under stim second month over stim so both abandoned. this month day 12 today and I have one follie at 1.4 and then 2x 1.1, I'm on 150iu of Gonal F now and it just seems that this is just not working for me. I'm having a day 15 scan on Monday to see if it's third time lucky for me. I'm not getting my hopes up.

Hi to everyone else, i'm in a ruch to go home so haven't got the time for individuals sorry!


----------



## Lianne

Hi everyone

Little Carly Bean - So sorry to hear your news. big hugs  

Incywincy - Know exactly what you mean, thats why this website is great get to speak to people who actually understand! i've had two friends round ths week moaning about the fact they haven't fallen pregnant after 3 months when they fell pregnant straight away with number 1. Very frustrating but we have to keep smiling and be positive.  

Becky7 - hope its all going ok. Sending baby dust to you x x   

Janey751975 - hope the 2 larger follie keep growing for you and the others stay where they are so you can continue to have the IUI this month rather than have to abandon. and my hospital i think they lining has to get to a minimum of 8 so will hopefully thicken over the weekend as well. 

Sass00 - hope you are managing to relax a bit, think i'm going to be the same on my 2ww!! hope you manage to keep busy got everything crossed for you.  

to everyone on your 2ww hope you are all ok, for those waiting for IUI hope those follies are growing ok.    

afm - went for scan yesterday after being told not to inject for two days as was being over stimulated so was very nervous it would have to be abandoned. Good news i have 3 follies 2 of which were good size the other slightly smaller but the nurse thinks all 3 will ovulate and all of the others hadn't grown anymore so i'm feeling lucky.  Having the IUI on Monday so then so long as all goes well i'll be joining you on the crazy emotional 2ww. Got day off on Mon so can relax after the hosp and then it will be work work work!! feel like ive been concentrating on this for last couple of weeks so need to do a bit of catching up!! 

Please can I be added to the list on front page for IUI Monday which is the 16th. Thanks x

Lianne


----------



## fallen angel

Good Morning ladies. I hope no one minds me joining  this thread but I wanted to reintroduce myself. It's been about 3 years since I last posted in FF, as alot has happened. The last time I was active on here, I was married to my ex husband and going through tx with him. We have since divorced and I have a 'new' dp (been together about 3 years now), and have started the tx again. To cut a long story short we are starting our first cycle of IUI on my next cycle (August), and so I felt the time was right to come back to FF. As I am sure you can all imagine, I am pretty excited and nervous for the coming month, and so am hoping to get acquainted with everyone here and get lots of support and give support for us all going through the same things. Much love to all, thankyou for reading xx


----------



## incywincy

Little Carly Bean, sorry to hear about your BFN.  I hope you have found out where you are going next with your clinic.

Welcome to nights1 - I am self funded too, that's why I'm off abroad where it's cheaper.  Can get more goes for the same money.

Hi fallen angel, welcome back.  Enjoy the next few weeks before treatment begins!

Lianne - yes, I don't think people think much further than their own experience.  

Anrol and Janey - fx for those follies growing good!

AFM, day 12 and no sign of ovulation.  Last month I'd got a positive opk by now, but then in April it was day 19 before I oved.  I have just come down with a cold and a temperature though, so hoping ov stays away for a few more days really, because I can't be bothered to do much except lie and drink tea.  Flying to another country and sleeping in a hostel doesn't sound very exciting right now.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies
It any of you taking crinone gel and if so do you take it at night time or morning time as I think I was told morning same time but I took it night time  aghhhhhhh 1st time last night  so do I take it tonight then start again in the morning from now on  or will that be too much.
Also when I go to toilet it felt wet  it that crinone gel from last night or it just my wetness as as for CM I don't get it but I get wetness when I ovualate.
Thank you and hope you all lovely ladies are well.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Fliss44

Hi Becky,

I was told today to start taking the gel tomorrow morning, after having my IUI this morning.  She said there would be some wetness from the gel and this is normal so try not to worry too much.  

Not sure when you should take the next one if you took it in the evening though - sorry

x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey fliss44  thank you for your help and congrat for being pupo and I will try find out more as was thinking to do it in afternoon then go to morning so it half way  unless someone tell me otherwise.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Fliss44

No probs - what's PUPO?!  I need to find a dictionary of these abreviations! 
x


----------



## BECKY7

Proven until pregnant otherwise 
Becky7 xx


----------



## Fliss44

Think I need a dictionary!  Thank you!
x


----------



## incywincy

Fliss:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0

2nd or 3rd post down. PUPO isn't on, but you've got that one now!


----------



## fallen angel

Hello again. I have now managed to have a good read back through all the posts and all I can really say is WOW! It really seems to have been quite a rollercoaster of  time for alot of you! I  am so sorry to hear of the   's. I have to admit, this is what scares me the most about having IUI as it is pretty much our last chance, as we are self funding, and really cannot afford IVF if this doesn't work. The first cycle at least is also going to be a natural one. I am on no meds at all as I ovulate naturally and overstimmed the last time I was given Clomid. I keep trying to think positive but it really is quite scary.
Anyways, I am going to send you all lots of       and here's hoping there will be a few   's coming up soon! Love to all xx


----------



## Spoon2502

Hey guys - again have been off for a few days and seem to have missed loads. I hope that everyone is doing well, sorry for those that got a BFN,   but we all have to stay positive for the next attempt.  

For everyone stimming, I hope that the follicles are growing as you want and that there are 1 or 2 nice big ones ready to go really soon  

All those on the 2ww - hope it is going well, stay chilled  

I am actually having IUI today (hence I couldn't sleep a wink last night) I can't believe I'm at this point again, I really thought I was going to overstimmulate but at my scan on Friday there appeared to be one dominant follicle on my left ovary. I got the call Friday afternoon, to take my trigger shot at midnight last night! We're in at 09:15 for DH and then I'm having the IUI at around 11:30. I am absolutely dreading it, last time they couldn't get the syringe and catheter inn where it was supposed to go, it took 3 of them and the use of the ultrasound to get it in the right place!! I bled for 5 days afterwards!! She said to me 'have you emptied your bladder' and I said yes, so she said it would have been better full...nice of them to tell me before. This time I am attempting to go with a full bladder - which will be easier said than done as I get very nervous before things (like travelling & flying) so have to go loo a million times before!!! 

Then I will be joining you guys on your 2ww - we desperately need some BFPs on here to keep everyone positive!! 

Good luck everyone at your various stages              xx


----------



## Fliss44

Good luck Spoon2502!


----------



## janey751975

Good morning everyone

Just wanted to know if anyone had suffered pains from menopur. I am day 13 and yesterday and today I have felt a lot of strain around were I imagine my ovaries to be. It's not painful but uncomfortable, could I be overstimulated? I am back in for a scan tomorrow at 2.15pm. It's making me very nervous.... 

Thanks 

Janey


----------



## Spoon2502

Thanks Fliss!!

Janey - I ached too on menopur, if you had a scan on Friday and there were only two, i'd be surprised if you were overstimmulating, they're probably just growing a bit, fingers crossed its just those two growing more when you go for your scan on Tuesday  

I had my IUI today, went much better this time around, because last time was so difficult they referred me to the theatre and I had it done by the top consultant. It was still awkward and hurt, but least the nurses decided not to even attempt it this time around. There was less small talk in the theatre, but fingers crossed it's where it needs to be. 

Sharry, please can you add me to the list, IUI today test date 01/08/2012. Let's hope it's third time lucky  

Good luck to everyone stimming and those on their 2ww, let's hope it flies by!! Roll on August


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Hello everyone, thank you all for your kind words, I was a bit of a mess on Thursday night but I have chilled out and feel better today. I think my husband has taken it worse to be honest. Had a weekend off my diet and a few glasses of wine, but I just get a worrying feeling that my life is going to be on hold for a long time.

So sorry to all the BFN's I now completely know how you feel.

And a huge congrats to the BFP's!! Well done ladys!!

I now have to wait until my next period and then I can have another go. Onwards and upwards!! x


----------



## smc81

Hi everyone
I am having my first DIUI tomorrow. I have had 2 cycles that were both abandoned due to under stim, then over stim, so third time lucky for me! Fingers crossed anyway!

Sarah x


----------



## Calluna

Little Carly Bean - so sorry to hear it was a BFN this time. I had a faint line on a pregnancy test after my 2nd IUI and then it turned out to be a BFN so I know how awful it is when you get your hopes up. Try to think that you're life isn't on hold - it's just a chance to get even healthier and even more ready for when you do get that BFP  

Nights1 and Fallen Angel - welcome and good luck!  

Shellmc, Janey and Anrol - I hope your follies are behaving themselves  

Incywincy - sorry to hear you're not feeling well - rubbish timing - hope you feel better by the time you ovulate 

Lianne and Sarah - good luck for your IUI tomorrow  I'll probably be just behind you - most likely Tuesday now 

Spoon 2502 - I'm glad your IUI went better than last time - I know exactly what you mean with the nerves - I end up in the loo every 5 minutes and still feel like I need to go when they call me in! Hope your tww flies by and there's a BFP waiting for you at the end of it  

Sass00, Becky7 and Fliss44 - I hope the 2ww isn't driving you completely mad - relax and know that whatever happens this time you'll be a mum before long  

AFM, I'm still waiting for my positive OPK so delighted to have missed ovulating on Sunday this time!  

Apologies to anyone I've missed xx


----------



## snowfairy

Sorry for the me post.

I'm out this month,  the   showed up today. Gutted    Had quite a few symptoms but think it was the evil pregnyl messing with me.  It's such an emotional ordeal.  Have to ring the clinic tomorrow and see whats next.

Also have a school reunion this week, kinda regretting saying I'd go.  They'll prob all be talking about their kids and asking if i've any.  Dreading it now.  

Little Carly Bean, I know what you mean about feeling your life is on hold.  Glad you're feeling a bit better.  

Good luck to all whether your waiting to start, growing follies or on 2ww.


----------



## TTC-Tania

10 days of puregon 50ml 28th June - 7th July
1 day of ovitrelle 250ml 7th July 2012
First IUI insem 9th July 2012
OTD 25th July 2012
Married for 8 years, TTC 3 years
Reason for Infertility unknown, My age: 33 Husband: 35

Hey,

I am new at blogging and only just had my first IUI. Just wanted to share experience and support each other emotionally. Bear with me as I am not even familiar with all the abbreviations being used in these blogs. Where can I find a list of these?

The 2ww is killing ... suddently I notice new things everyday post Insemination and I run to google!!

Experience so far:

Day of Insem: went ok - no major issues apart from slight cramping
Sore nipples for 5 days there after 
on and off pain in various parts of belly
Today day 8 of insem white milky discharge

Getting very fed up with family constantly asking when are we having babies... Who we havent told about our situation because the pity that we'd get is even more depressing!

Good Luck everyone


----------



## shellmcglasgow

hi all

snowfairy sorry to hear BFN, and don't b dreading u'r reunion hold u'r head up and when they ask about family planning just u tell them not yet but am having fun trying  

Tania welcome if u'r on pesseries then u can experience symptoms of early pregnancy and after effects from trigger shot if u'r medicated, fingers crossed u get BFP, totally know what u mean bout family I keep getting it too I just smile and tell them  not yet but having fun trying (that's what they get for being nosy..lol) 

janey751975  can realate just had 1st scan after 8 injections of 150ml menopur and so far just some +'s bit disheatening but we'll get there, asked about the lining and my clinic are looking for it to be at least 6 so 7.5 is good, I get pains from the injections around my ovaries too think it's as spoon says the injections are just working it's magic x

Anrol fingers cross everything was on track today really hoping so u've been up and down on this treatment hope u make iui

smc81 & Lianne good luck hope iui went well today, put u'r feet up and relax and hope 2ww flys past x

Spoon2502 fab that iui was much better this time and the nurses knew too get the top dog to do it rather than having a try 1st it's emotional enough without having added stress, but fingers crossed 2ww flys by and u get BFP x

fallen angel welcome to the rollercoaster of iui am sure if we will all be able of support u along the way as we're all feeling the same emotions x

incywincy hope u'r cold stays away and u can get started again soon, always fustrating when u'r in the waiting game but hopefully not be long x

Fliss44 u'r not alone I didn't know what pupo meant either lol but I like it will be using it more often

Little Carly Bean best way to be positive and next one will be the one x

Calluna fab news that u missed it on Sun hopefully it will come soon so u can get started x

afm had 1st scan today after 8 injections and so far not much happening few +'s on both sides and lining thinking about thickening so bk on wed and hope we see an improvment, on my own for that app tho as dp can't get away from work the rest of this week so gonna need to remember what am told.


----------



## Anrol

Hi Everyone,

Welcome *TTCTania * - think this might help you with the abbreviations http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0

OMG my wait is finally over and I had a day 15 scan this morning. 1.8, 1.6 and 1.3 so ovitrelle tonight them in for the treatment on Wednesday. So after months and months of clomid and Gonal F etc I've finally made it to treatment. Now I'm wondering what the treatment involves. I've been told that my husband has to be present for the insem. Is this policy all over the country or just here?

My face is involuntarily grinning today, I'm over the moon and I'll be joining all the 2WWaiters on Wednesday.

*Spoon* your so lucky that your clinic is open on a Sunday. Fingers crossed for a BFP for us both this month. I'm so glad that i've read on here that you can get a false positive if you test early as I think I'll wait until test date and really try and use some self restraint. I did say try 

Ooh I'm so excited!!!

   to everyone on here (at work so can't do individuals!)


----------



## TTC-Tania

Thank you shellmcglasgow and Anrol. Just updated what I took. I cant focus on anything else!


----------



## janey751975

Hey everyone 

Thanks for all your thoughts on the pains I was having with menopur seems it was justified as .... Exciting news just back from my scan and there was a 16.5mm follie on the left and a 12mm follie on the right.... I am triggering on Tuesday night and DIUI on Thursday at 3pm. I can't believe after 3 years of trips back and forward to the hospital and waiting for a donor this time has actually arrived. We didn't think we would ever see the day. I am trying not to get my hopes up too much but it's starting to feel really real for the first time. 

I know there's a journey ahead but can't help feeling overwhelmed that this is finally happening... 

Sending      to everyone stimming and on their 2ww. 

Sharry can you add me to the front page please?


----------



## smc81

Hi ladies
I am officially on my first 2ww!
IUI was fine, a little uncomfortable for a few seconds but it was all very quick.
I'm having bloods done in 7 days to check I actually ovulated. Now keeping my fingers crossed!!

Good luck to everyone else on 2ww or having treatment soon 
Sarah x


----------



## JessieMay

Hi All

Just a quick one, AF arrived today, so game over for us now on the IUI.  Hospital have recommended that we go to IVF now, so just got to wait until 22nd August for our appointment and to be put on the waiting list.

Anyway, good luck to everyone else, hope you all get your BFP's

Jess x x


----------



## Pyra

Checking this thread after ages!

*Spoon* - all the best for the 2ww 

*Anrol* - all the best hon. My DH wasn't required to come in for the procedure - and I sort of preferred it that way! So it all depends on the clinic.

*Incywincy* - hope you're feeling much better and that your IUI goes well. I'm also down with a stuffy nose coz of the lousy weather I guess.

*Little Carly Bean*  really sorry hon - hope you'll have a successful next cycle.

 to everyone else.

afm I've moved on after the unsuccessful IUI last month. Hoping to do an IVF cycle in Aug if all goes well. Hoping to see a lot of BFPs in this thread this month - from both my old cyclers and the new ones


----------



## incywincy

Ooh lots of posts!

Snowfairy and JessieMay, sorry to hear about the BFNs.  Onwards and upwards, eh?  

smc81, good luck for the 2ww.  Try not to spend it all symptom spotting!  Ditto TTC-Tania, though I fear it's too late to tell you that  

pyra, I hope you find success with your IVF.

Good luck to those of you who are about to IUI or are still waiting to.

I am feeling better, just sniffles and barking cough now.  Thank you all for the good wishes.  STILL no sign of ov.  No EWCM, no lines on the opks, nada.  I am getting impatient.  I keep worrying that I've missed it like I did in February, but then I have to remind myself that in April I didn't ov until day 19 and it's only day 14 now.  But I will just keep on worrying anyway, knowing me.


----------



## Lianne

Hi Everyone

Had IUI today was ok, had cramping for a bit during the procedure but only for a bit. DH sperm count and mobility was really good nurse was pleased with the amount so all good news. I had 3 eggs on Friday and did trigger shot 10.30pm on sat night so guess now we just have to wait and see if everything is in the right place at the right time and manages to meet up!!! Fingers crossed!!!    

147 mil sperm v 3 eggs - please meet up it only takes 1!! x x x

Good luck to you all on your 2ww and to those having scans etc got everything crossed for us all.    

Lets hope to see even more BFP's on this thread!!!

Lianne x


----------



## Ceemo

Good luck lianne and all others on the 2ww.

Calluna - what day did you end up on this month? I've tied my head in knots trying to work out when ovulation happens after the surge but I'm really not sure. I'm going to hand the dilemma back to the clinic if I surge on Saturday again.

Ceemo x


----------



## u37jp2

Hi all, hope I'm not gate crashing this thread!!

I have just started my first round of IUI, first injection of menopur was today.

Keeping everything crossed but not expecting it to work this cycle if I'm honest! 

Hope everyone is well and IUI is a huge success for us all!! x


----------



## Fliss44

Glad everything went well Lianne.  You're now on the 2ww with me!  I get tested a week on Saturday.  I flit between getting excited and feeling depressed.  We're going away to a wedding this weekend so that will be a distraction at least.  It's strange after lots of appointments, scans, bloods and injections, I now feel a bit lost having nothing to do but wait!  

Good luck  u37jp2 on your treatment and welcome to the thread.

Good luck to everyone starting or waiting!

x


----------



## shellmcglasgow

JessieMay & Pyra so sorry to hear BFN best of luck with IVF hopefully will be the treatment for u guys x

Anrol & janey751975 fab news for u two am just hoping I start feeling those little twidges too so I can get to basting woo hoo everything going on now for u and anrol really hope u guy's get BFP x

smc81, Lianne & Fliss44 good luck sending u babydust and hope it's a quick 2ww and BFP at the end x

Ceemo give the clinic a call maybe they will be able to help u out with dates, try not get too stressed out I know easier said than done x

u37jp2 welcome to the rollercoaster and be positive u just never know and as every1 is all feeling the same u'll get pleanty support on FF, it only takes 1 and there have been quite a few girls lucky on their 1st try x 

afm got 2nd scan 2morrow let see how those follies are doing? not felt any wee twinges or anything so not sure much has changed really but u just never know, tell u what tho I am shattered menopur really messes my sleep up and feel like I could sleep for a week lol


----------



## janey751975

Thanks Shellmc....I didn't feel any twinges till CD11 and then from CD10-CD13 they just grew quickly. My nurse told me that the lining thickens first and then the follies start to grow so thats why i's slow to start! I am keeping everything crossed for you, hopefully you might be joining those of us on the 2ww soon!!! I was so, so tired on the menopur and suffered with headaches which is unusual for me....lets hope it's all been worth it hey!? 

To everyone else stimming, waiting for IUI or on 2ww sending you lots and lots of


----------



## sass30

Hello ladies

My god this 2ww is a killer. On day 8PIUI and already ive peed on so many preg sticks. Bring on testing day on monday. 

Goodluck everyone starting  treatment and on the 2ww


----------



## nights1

Hello again everyone, cant get on here much as work is taking up all my time   so many people to get thru so going to say good luck to u all      

so sorry to hear   big hugs and lots of baby dust to u all Xxxx 

We are back at the clinic tomoro after 7 days of injections for the first scan , im really nervous, i really hope i already have some healthy follicles   will keep u all posted!! 

hope we get a lot of   SOON!!


----------



## BECKY7

Oh sassoo  stay away from those stick  and you need to keep yourself calm for your sweetie to stick as I am 5dpiui  so not too far from you as my test is in 9 day.
Becky7 xx


----------



## smc81

I'm only day 1 of 2ww and it's killing me already!! I am sooo not patient and I over analyse everything! Trying to keep busy but nothing seems to keep my mind off babies and pregnancy tests!!
Any advice??
Sarah xx


----------



## incywincy

I have no advice, I was terribly impatient.  I'm looking forward to this one even less as I'm off work so don't even have that distraction.  I have a list of days out to do to try to keep my mind off it a bit.

Sass, you're testing so early, haha!  I did one on day 6 if I recall rightly.  

I have finally got some EWCM.  I nearly cheered when I realised it was here!  So I'm expecting positive OPK tomorrow or Thursday now, then will be off for IUI.


----------



## BECKY7

Wooooo incywincy lol 
Becky7 xx


----------



## nights1

Hey all, just a quick question is it normal or has anyone else experienced niggling pains in the lower abdominal area guessing like ovulation pains ?? 

I have my first scan today 11 am after 7 injections To see if an follicles have grown... Is the pain a good pain or bad or neither ? 

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Calluna

Snowfairy - so sorry to hear it's a BFN this time - I hope you're coping ok and next time will be your time  

Incywincy - hope you get that positive OPK soon - the EWCM sounds like a good sign - probably just being ill delayed it a little  

Ceemo - I'm still waiting for my positive OPK - can't believe it's taking this long and I'm starting to worry that it won't come at all! I usually ovulate on day 14-16 which would have been last Sat-Mon. Today is day 18 and still nothing! I hear stress can delay it - my cat died a couple of weeks ago and I wonder whether it's possible that could affect it?? When are you due to ovulate? 

Shellmc and Nights1 - good luck for your scan today. Sorry I don't know whether the niggling pains are a good sign Nights1 as I havn't had any meds with my cycle but I expect it's just an effect of the meds  

Anrol and Janey - good luck for your IUI - I'm so glad the wait is over for you two and you can finally get started on the next waiting game!  

TTC-Tania and u37jp2 - welcome and good luck - hope your 2ww flies by and you get your BFP  

Sarah, Lianne, Fliss44, Becky7 and Sass - hang in there on the 2ww! If you can't manage to distract yourself I find it helpful to just allow myself to think about it but make it really positive thoughts - almost like a meditation - last time I kept sitting in the garden watching the clouds floating by - it looks like groups of clouds knit together as they move by and I kept imagining the egg and my womb lining knitting together in the same way - very relaxing (of course it's better with nice fluffy white clouds and blue skies and there aren't many of those around at the moment!)  

Jessie May and Pyra - sorry IUI didn't work for you - best of luck for your IVF journey   

Good luck to anyone I've missed whatever stage you're at xx


----------



## Spoon2502

Shellmc and nights1 - good luck with your scans today, hopefully those follicle are starting to grow nicely  

Nights1 I had stitch type pains too - think it is just follicles developing!

Janey - good luck with IUI tomorrow  

Incy winch & calluna - hope you both get a positive OPK soon   

Sass - I know what you mean, I am only 3 DPIUI and I am imagining loads of symptoms already!! Save your pee sticks till Monday!!  

Smc81 you're worse than me, I need a distraction too. It's rubbish though cos can't go for a jog or spin class (which is what I usually do to chill me out) what can I do in the evenings apart from wish my time away till 1st August!!!!!  

AFM - Ive had weird pain just below belly button and have been extremely tired (side effects of ovitrelle trigger shot again me thinks) am eating pineapple (even the core - yuk!) as well as Brazil nuts and walnuts. Got to try everything  

Good luck to everyone I've missed at various stages


----------



## nights1

Thanks Spoon, and Calluna nervous much!!


----------



## janey751975

Thanks * Spoon * and *Calluna * I have never been so nervous/excited in my life ever!! My mother in law has a 70th birthday party on Friday night so obviously I won't be drinking at that. For me that will be a very strange experience but more than that I am the same as you *Spoon * missing exercise so much. I have gone from running up to 20 miles a week and doing boot camp to nothing..... its hard but hopefully so worth it!!

Should I be eating pineapple

Lots of love and luck to everyone stimming, IUI and 2ww.


----------



## Anrol

Hi everyone,

OMG,OMG,OMG,OMG after months and months of drugs and scans and waiting the day of IUI is finally here and i'm so nervous I can barely function. 

Some lovely lady on here told me that their clinic didn't make their other halves go in to "watch" mine does and i'm gutted. I didn't really want Dh being a spectator to someone fiddling around down there. However they've told me that he has to sign to say he has witnessed it. Gutted. I know that he's seen it all before but there's just some times in a girls life when you need some privacy. Hopefully he can stay away from the "goal"end and it'll be over quickly. Still, it'll be worth it in the end.

Time to go now, DH is all prepared, my legs are shaved and toenails painted. For some insane reason I feel the need to be impecable even though i'm not out to impress. See you later ladies, wish me luck!!!


----------



## Spoon2502

Janey - don't know about pineapple really it was just something I read that says it may help implantation? Google it when you get the chance  

Anrol - yippee!! I didn't realise it was today (must have missed your update) 
I have had three IUI now and DH has been there each time. He sits up near my head and holds my hand, thy are very discreet at hospital and everything is covered up down there only the nurses / dr can see that end!! My only advice is don't go for a wee before, it helps things to be in the right position if there is something in the bladder (apparently!!) 

Good luck guys!!!!!


----------



## BECKY7

As for pineapple , be careful cos of the acid  it will give bad contract the ututres as I had to give up my hot lemon cos lemon is too acid  so stay away from acid ok.
You can buy selenium tablet as I do instead of those acid fruit
Becky7 xx


----------



## Calluna

Don't worry Anrol - I think the clinic just likes to make the man feel involved. My husband is very squeamish and last time the doctor was doing mine she said "ooh you have lots of lovely mucus" and turned to my husband "would you like to see?". I'm surprised she managed the IUI because I couldn't stop laughing at the look on my husband's face as he said "erm, no thanks". He likes to be there to hold my hand though. Just keep your husband at the head end and it'll be fine - good luck! xx


----------



## janey751975

Big hugs *Anrol*, I am so nervous about mine tomorrow!! WE will be on 2ww together how exciting. Do let me know how it goes today!! I am so excited for you!!

My DH is more excited than I am, I too hope he doesn't stray down the "business" end although I am sure there are going to be worse things to see in the future down there! haha!!

Lots of love and luck!


----------



## Spoon2502

Becky - why isn't anything ever straight forward!!!  

Do I eat pineapple or not? Im not eating bucket loads only a slice a day. Don't know whether to eat today's now!!!!


----------



## BECKY7

I know spoon2502 lol but if you want to have it have it  but only the core not the juices pineapple ok as I don't think it will make any different  it only your egg and your DH sperm whether they both are compatible  like their bith sign whether they are compatible  Nothing what we have done or what we have eaten  what we were doing etc    I was told pint of milk and 2/3 litres of water aday.
Becky7 xx


----------



## incywincy

Calluna, I hope your positive OPK turns up soon, it could just be stress.

Anrol, haha at the shaving!  I'm the same.  Last time I spent ages shaving and was nearly late for my flight.  I hope your IUI went well and you are safely on your 2ww.

Janey - good luck for your IUI tomorrow!  

I am now on IUI tomorrow too as my positive OPK turned up late this morning.  I'm booked in for 15.30 UK time.  My DP can't come with me as she's at work and can't get out of it (they won't even let her have 2 hrs off to go see her DS in his Y6 leavers assembly, the swines).  

Re the pineapple, I agree with Becky, I've read that fresh pineapple is a no-no but the core is okay.  However, I have read that pineapple juice is good as the bromelin which causes uterine contractions is broken down in juice so it's safe.  Personally, I've avoided it because of all the conflicting information and just taken selenium tablets.

To all the 2wwers, hope it is going well and time is not dragging too much for you.  After tomorrow I will be popping in here and the 2ww thread to ruminate endlessly over every little detail.


----------



## BECKY7

Ooooo incywincy  how exciting  not long to go  good luck.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Lianne

Good luck for tomorrow Incywincy hope it goes well for you. 

Anrol - hope it went ok today for you?   My DH had to come in and witness too. He is very screamish so was worried he wouldn't be ok but he said it made him feel more involved. He just stayed up end with me, held my hand and kept the conversation going which was great as i was being a whimp!! lol. 

I'm day 2 since IUI and can't think about much else and doing my own head in!! Just need to try and focus on something else as it going to be a long 2 weeks!! I have been so tired over the last couple of days think i'm having side effects from the trigger injection. Last night was awake from half 2 till half 6 feeling hot then cold, then had a tummy ache!! Probably just me stressing myself out!! lol.  

Thinking of you all on your 2ww and good luck for those waiting for treatment.  

Lianne x


----------



## Anrol

Hey everyone,

Panic over and tx all done. I must admit I just read my very panicky earlier post and I'm now wondering what I was worried about. It was fine so *Janey* try not to stress it really isn't that bad. I'm sure it's the fear of the unknown.

*Incywincy* how exciting! get on that plane so we can get our BFP's together. It's about time this thread posted some. Your DP's boss sounds like a monster.

*Calluna* I had to laugh at your post, I think my Dh would have died on the spot if they'd said that to him! thankfully there was a pull around curtain so I made him stay the other side of it. He could hear every little detail but that I'll just have to live with. the chaperone nurse told me that she has been in with 6 so far and they all had BFP's so I'm optimistic.

*Shellmc and Nights* good luck with them follicles and get them growing to get on the 2WW with Janey, Incy, and Me!* Spoon* what part of cycle are you on now? from your post I'd say 2WW? does that mean I should be eating the pineapple too?

I've been given the suppositories starting tonight until I get "a" result. If it's the right one I then have to use them for 12 weeks. 12 Weeks? is this right? goodness I've heard some horrible things about them I hope she made a mistake and I dont.

To everyone I've missed, please forgive me and I'm sending everyone lots of babydust.

Sharry, please can you add me to the front page as test date 1st August.

P.S. can anyone tell me the earlies realistic date I can test please


----------



## BECKY7

Hi lianne  congrat on being pupo  woo hoo and it all normal to feel tired  and tummy ache due to trigger and IUI  and it will calm down in few day and you will feel normal.

Hey Anrol  congrat being pupo .
Becky7 xx


----------



## Anrol

Hi LIane,

How exciting, another 2wwaiter. So far I've not really been thinking about the 2ww but it's only today. I'm sure tomorrow it'll be a different story. Ha ha ha I'm going to do my own head in too, but work is getting super busy for me. Think that'll probably be a good thing. x

*Becky7* thank you! Eek, it's so exciting! I'm positive it's worked already. This thread really keeps me sane as only a couple of people know what's going on with us so I don't talk about it much.  for us all on 2WW. x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Anrol that fab to hear that it work (which signs)  and yes it great on this site as all my friend are bored of hearing the same in the last 2 year  as they all don't understand it all.
Becky7 xx


----------



## nights1

Hey just an update for u I have my iui Saturday got to have my shot tomoro night shoo excited and scared all at once, dreading the 2ww ... good to read some positive things today !!! Good luck every one  

Oh fOrgot to add I had two foilic 15 mm 14mm and lots of Lil ones Nurse said rather than risking over stim to stick with the two good ones  xx


----------



## incywincy

Anrol, yes I've heard you have to take the suppositories until the end of the first trimester.  I have only heard bad things about them myself, they haven't prescribed them to me at all so I escape that joy for now.  And yes, her boss is horrible, really unreasonable.

Lianne, it will be a long two weeks!  I found with my first one that the first few days and last few days were the worst.  There was a period in between when I thought of it less - not forget completely but not obsess to the point of being demented.  I don't know how I'll be with my second one, hopefully won't spend too much time obsessing about it.

I don't get your husbands being so squeamish.  An IUI is very un-squeam inducing, just a little catheter going up there and after all it's a region of your body they can't usually wait to get to (   ) so I don't understand why they'd mind seeing it.  God help them at the birth...!  

Becky, how is the 2ww going?  Are you getting impatient to test yet?

Nights, yay!  Another IUI. It's all go in this thread at the moment, lots of 2wws, lots of upcoming IUIs.

Tonight I am having immense ovulation pain.  No doubt about the timing this time.  It is like strong period pain down one side, running from ribs to knee.  I'm hoping it means that there's a really juicy ripe egg being squeezed out!


----------



## nights1

Incy sure is all go on this tread   I hope we all get the news we want , sorry I dOnt comment on Indivdual comments, I use my phone and it's hard work keeping up. Lol 

But never the less wish u all the luck  In the world, got sO much running around in my head right now it's hard to change the baby record when it's such an epic goal for me and no doubt all of u. 

I'm glad I came to this site as most ur comments have been a big help great support here, 

Trigger shot tonight eeek !!!


----------



## janey751975

Well today is the day! I hardly slept a wink last night it was like waiting for Christmas but without the presents (yet!!) First DIUI is at 3pm this afternoon and I just can't concentrate in work. Wish I had just taken the day off really, thankfully I am off tomorrow.

*Anrol * thank you for your reassurance I am glad that you didn't find it too bad yesterday. I don't know how I am going to last this 2ww....at least there quite a few of us in it together this month. I am  for those BFP's to appear on the front page.

Good luck and    to you all....


----------



## shellmcglasgow

morning all, sorry didn't post yesterday I did type one then the computer crashed and didn't have time to do it again on my break but wow it moves fast.

good luck today janey751975 am sure it'll all be fine and just put u'r feet up for the rest of the day if u can x

glad it went well yesterday anrol, am with lncy my DP wouldn't miss it it's the only part he has to do and wants to come along and I don't mind as he's seen it all anyway lol we're thought it was funny went we first went to scan cos when the nurse was showing us my ovaries I was like well u've seen it all now..lol

am getting bit confused with all the pineapple talk I eat fruit everyday and pineapple included should I not be? 

great news night1 good luck for sat 

good luck to every1 else stimming or 2ww please try to not stress out test day will come round soon x

afm nearly there myself had a thick lining and size 12, and 2 10's so going again on fri hopeing they have got a little bigger and maybe triggering on sat iui mon all going well, am so coz I've took days off work just incase x


----------



## fallen angel

I apologise in advance ladies for this is a bit of a ME rant. I feel like a complete idiot to put it bluntly. You might think me somewhat mad, but would you believe I have never, in the 8 years I have had fertility issues, planned any BMS around my ovulation dates, nor have I ever used ov sticks. I have kind of always known when I am going to ovulate, as I get an ache on whichever side, so will usually have bms when the ache starts, but I have never done it religiously. I have no idea why I have been so lax about it   . However, my sister has just told me that she is expecting her third baby 2 months after starting to try for another, so I asked her what she did to get pregnant so quickly, and she said she just made sure they had bms  at least twice between days 10 and 16 of her cycle and she said that's what she's done with every pregnancy. The poor girl was also really loathe to tell me she was expecting again, for two reasons, A she didn't want to upset me, and B, she didn't want me to feel like she was stealing my thunder if the IUI next month is succesful. I thought that so sweet of her to be so considerate of my feelings when she should be jumping for joy to tell me her news. Anyway, the only thing I'm really feeling is complete stupidity for not doing the same thing!
Maybe I am just being a bit silly in thinking that what has worked for her should work for me, especially considering it's been 8 years of ttc. I'm pretty sure in all this time I'd have got the timing right a good few times after all, but I just feel like I have been missing the most important factor in ttc (if you know what I mean?)
Rant over, sorry xxx


----------



## nights1

Good luck janey hope it goes well .... Thank u shell scary time ay?? 

Fallen angel i totally understand what ur saying and its quite common! 

My mom has had eight children and she hasn a clue how it all works suppose its meant to be second nature to a women and people do what their body says etc  it happens exactly the same in every women but some women it does come naturally some like us on here have to have a Lil help 
Hope I make sense :-S I no what I'm trying to say but not sure if I got it across right lol 

Good luck anyway xxx


----------



## janey751975

Thanks everyone for your well wishes...

It went well although there was about 5 minutes when the nurse couldn't find my cervix its very low and far back (??) which I didn't know. So for me it was a little bit more uncomfortable than a smear but all for a good cause hey!!

She said once she found my cervix...."it just flew in" Hmmm no comment!!!

So here I am on the 2ww *Sharry* my dates are DIUI 19/07/2012 OTD 02/08/2012.

Now to sit on my hands and stay away from the testing kits!

I am so glad to be sharing this with so many of you, please let me know of any techniques to make the time fly by!! I might just try and sleep for a fortnight!!

Good luck to all and positive thoughts to you all... xx


----------



## incywincy

Fallen angel - I'm sure in all the time you've been trying you've timed it right plenty of times. Your sister is just one of the lucky ones. At least she's sensitive towards you, but it must be hard to see her having it so easy. 

Janey - I was done at 3.20 UK time so almost identical to you! My otd is one day later though. 

It was even faster than last time. Just a quick scan, then sperm straight in. Paperwork done and paid, all within 10 mins. This doctor was a bit nicer than last and he talked me through it a bit more. 

No personals, am on phone & crap hostel wifi. But sending lots of good vibes to you all!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey incywincy  congrat and finger x this is your time.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Anrol

Hi *Incywincy and Janey* Well done on getting through it and welcome to the 2WW.

I was only done yesterday and i've started symptom spotting already. Lasy year I had a mc, and I found out very early (before AF) was even due for no other reason that I could smell everything. An example is I could smell my friends perfume and she was at least 20m away from me! now i'm convinced I'm smelling things everywhere. This is going to kill me! Arghhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## janey751975

*Incy Wincy* I was a little bit late, I think it was about 3.20pm GMT by the time I was being treated I reckon we were probably being treated at the same moment!!! 

*Anrol * ARGGGGGGGHHHHH exactly!! I just don't know what to expect! I have just been out for a meal and was sitting there in stunned silence drinking water (Not wine) thinking about what could be happening inside me. It's slightly surreal.

Here's to the next two weeks flying by pllleeeaaassseeee.......


----------



## Ceemo

Good luck on the 2ww Spoon, Janey, Nights and Anrol and anyone else I ve missed.

Calluna - hope you got your surge.

After chatting to clinic we've decided to abandon this unmedicated cycle and move onto a medicated cycle, as we're self funding we don't want to just see how it goes with the unmedicated. 

To add to the previous discussion about partners being at iui, at our last iui not only did the nurse feel it appropriate to compliment me on my CM but then asked my DH if he wanted to see my cervix. He politely declined.


----------



## Spoon2502

Arggghhhhh - day 5 of 2ww and I am completely wishing my 2 weeks away!!

I need help to stay distracted, someone must have some ideas how to do this!!!



Plus I have a proper stitch like pain on my right hand side. What do you think it is??!!!


----------



## TTC-Tania

Just a quick question everyone - is spotting brown or red? How much is spotting? When does it become AF?

Also is it possble for AF to appear 5 days early?

Losing hope by the second..

Wishing those still waitng lots and lots of luck!


----------



## Spoon2502

Ttctania Did you take an ovitrelle shot the week after the first?

Keeping everything crossed for you that it's implantation and not AF


----------



## TTC-Tania

Hey spoon2502! Just the 1 ovitrelle before insemination. Not looking like spotting it is


----------



## Spoon2502

Ttctania the reason I asked was because each time I have had IUI I have an ovitrelle shot night before and then a week after that too. I have found that I spot when the ovitrelle is out of my system

As far as I understand it ovitrelle contains pregnancy hormone which increases progesterone production, when the ovitrelle wears off in my body - I start spotting.

Try not to worry about it just yet, it's not over until AF arrives. 

Sending you lots of positive thoughts


----------



## Anrol

Hi Everyone,

I know the ovitrelle is supposed to give you a false positive  but I thought that as it's too early for a real positive to show up I would do a test this morning to see if the ovitrelle is showing. If it didn't, then I can test a couple of days earlier than the OTD and not get a false positive as it would be out of my system. So this morning I did the test, screwed my eyes up, turned the lights on to see better, brought it closer to my eyes, moved it away from my eyes and I could only very very faintly see where the line for a positive would be. So, in my mind I'm able to shorten the 2WW. I know i'm sounding desperate, and the reality is I am........DH just laughed at me and shook his head , but to me it makes perfect sense!!!

*Spoon, Janey, Tania, nights, Lianne, Incywincy,* and every one else on the 2WW, if you think that this wait is making you lose the plot, remember me and you'll realise that your sane in comparison!!! 

Sorry to hear your news *Ceemo*, and good luck for next month.


----------



## nights1

Anrol ur post made me chuckle suppose u got to keep ur sense of humor tact thru this haven't u!!

I officially start 2ww tomoro after my IUI at 10am bricking it to say the least...

Ceemo good luck with what step ur taking now 
Spoon,tania, Janey, Lianne, Incywincy ur all keeping my spirits high fingers crossed for u all


----------



## incywincy

Hi!  I'm tired today, long couple of days.  Looking forward to a big lazy day tomorrow.

TTC-Tania - it could be implantation, it looks like you're about 11dpo which is within the timeframe for implantation.

Anrol, I didn't have a trigger shot and I was testing by 6dpo last time so you're not the only mad one!  I totally see your logic in testing to see if the ovitrelle was gone even if your husband didn't.

Ceemo, if I was your husband I would have jumped at the chance to see the cervix!  I'm quite nosey like that.

Janey, how weird we are like IUI twins!    I was actually due at 3.30 but the clinic was empty so he did me early, so it's odd that we managed to coincide.

Spoon I know what you mean about wishing the two weeks away.  I'm determined not to do that this time, because it is my summer holidays and I can already feel the horror of September looming and want to make the 6 weeks stretch as long as possible!

Nights, good luck for tomorrow morning.  Don't brick it, it will be fine.  The procedure is easy and not scary.


----------



## nights1

Thanks incywincy   hope ur 2ww flies by!! 

# question..  I am having a little pain in my abdomin on my right side Is this me ovulating now after the ovitrelle shot last night, Quite tender right now


----------



## Calluna

Hallelujah!    I finally started surging this morning! That'll make it day 21 of my cycle for ovulation tomorrow - never been that late before but just relieved it turned up in the end because I was really starting to worry that either it wouldn't come at all or it would go all the way to the next Sunday after missing the Sunday before!

Nights1 - looks like we'll be cycle buddies  - my appointment for my IUI is at 11am tomorrow so I'll be right behind you! Sounds like you have ovulation pain - I have it on my left side right now - nothing to worry about. Hope it goes well tomorrow and everything (except our legs!) crossed for our BFPs  

Ceemo - sorry to hear you're out for this month - very best of luck for your medicated cycle next month  

Shellmc - hope your scan went well today and your follies are all set for triggering  

Incy - enjoy your lazy day tomorrow - no doubt you'll be day dreaming of babies! 

Tania - hope your early spotting is implantation bleeding - the timing would fit so stay positive  

Spoon - hope the stitch is a good sign! I figure anything out of the ordinary could be good!  

Everybody stop stressing about pineapple and acidic fruit - you'd have to eat an enormous quantity (several whole pineapples!) to have any possibility of causing uterine cramping and although many fruits are acidic, the minerals they contain mean that when your body digests them they actually have an alkalizing effect on the body, which is really good for you and helps to balance the many acid-forming foods that Western diets tend to be high in (meat, dairy, grains). Fruits contain lots of beneficial compounds with anti-inflammatory and antioxidant properties to help keep your eggs and everything else in tip-top shape for baby-making! So relax and enjoy your slice of pineapple and any other fruit you fancy and know that it's doing you good. Just remember we're primates and lots of primates have been eating lots of fruit and having lots of babies for millions of years!    Is anyone taking fish oil or eating oily fish? - there's evidence that eating lots of omega-3 oils like those in fish and avoiding trans fats in processed foods can help to make it easier for the sperm to penetrate the egg.

So many of us on the 2ww now! Hope you're all managing to stay distracted! (Ha! Yeah right!) Can't wait to join you all tomorrow! xx


----------



## nights1

Calluna, excellent thanks buddie  good luck tomoro Wishing u all the luck


----------



## Calluna

Thanks Nights1! xx

Oh, almost forgot - please could you add me to the front page Sharry? IUI 21/07, OTD 04/08 - thank you!


----------



## incywincy

Thanks Calluna, I will be doing my best to avoid daydreaming of babies!  Congrats on finally getting your surge.  I'm not surprised you were getting stressed - day 21!  I was day 16 and that was bad enough for me, even though I've had one on day 17 before.  Good luck for tomorrow.

Nights, sounds like ov pain to me yeah, which makes it nice timing.  I had strong ov pain in the evening and when I told the doc the next day he said it was perfect - my follicle was freshly empty and he said that was great as it meant the egg was sitting in my fallopian tube awaiting the sperm.


----------



## nights1

Thanks incywincy deffo put my mind at rest  

Today's the day Calluna GL


----------



## DM78

Hi everyone, last posted two weeks ago before my IUI.
Tested yesterday, a day early, and got BFP.    Did again today as OTD and again got BFP.
DH and i cant believe it worked on our second IUI !  Super happy.  
I was worried as had practically no symptoms.  Very rare cramping.
Good luck to everyone stimming and those testing soon.

Sharry - can you add me on front page ?  Insemination july 7.  Otd today.
- DM


----------



## BECKY7

Hey dm78  big congrats and we'll done  now enjoy your sweetie xx


----------



## Anrol

*DM8* Woohoooo! Congratulations. First of the month. Hopefully the start of many. Well done and enjoy every second.

*Calluna* Good luck for today, it really isn't as bad as all that - it's more mortifying than painfull!!! and welcome to the 2WW.

Don't know about everyone else but I'm having trouble not thinking about it. It's better when I'm in work.
I'm already symptom spotting, but my (.)(.) are very very sore. However, ever since I had a mc last year this has happened after ovulation and before AF most months so I'm trying not to read into it. Apart from that tho nothing. Absolutely nothing. Nada. Zilch. I've been reading that some people have been having implantation pains, I haven't. Now I keep thinking it's because there hasn't been an implantation. Then I'm thinking it's because I've thought it was wind or something    Dear me, this is only my first tx, Help!

There are so many of us on the 2WW now that we'll be having a flurry of BFP'S soon I hope. And if anyone has any ideas on how to take my mind of it please launch them in my direction!


----------



## sass30

Anrol it doesnt get easier im affraid. I have 2 days to go il my OTD and today im a wreck more than ever. Cant stop crying ect. I have found going to work good but cant concentrate. Ive had no symptoms apart from sore boobs and cramp which i get just before AF comes. Keeping your self busy is the obly thing that can stop u going crazy lol

DM8 congratulations. Nice to see a BFP come through. Lets hope this is the start of many more to come


----------



## fflower

Hi Anrol
I just did a search on ovitrelle false positives and found your post- sounds logical to me! I got a positive this morning but thinking its just the ovitrelle- can I ask how many days after your injection you did the test?

cheers and good luck!


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Hello! How are you all? I hope everyone on the 2ww is coping ok? Im feeling a bit better this week, im glad im having a months rest from treatment but also want to get going again!  Keep popping in to keep an eye on you all, best of luck! xxxxxx


----------



## incywincy

Morning all

DM78 Congratulations!  Good luck with your pregnancy!

I was a little annoyed last night, went to get some cough medicine as I am worried that constant hacking will jolt my uterus or something (!) but all the chesty cough medicines had alcohol in.  I asked the pharmacist if there was any without and he sold me some.  While walking out, I read the ingredients list and found 'ethanol'.  Went back in and said 'isn't ethanol alcohol?' to which he said yes with a big smile.  Then realised I'd requested no alcohol.  He couldn't find one without alcohol and said that it was impossible because the active ingredient needed alcohol to work.  He was quite shirty with me, as if I was being unnecessarily awkward.  He asked at one point 'what is the big problem with it having alcohol in?'  This really ****** me off, as if there aren't a million reasons why someone might not want alcohol!  I might be an alcoholic, or allergic to it, or have religious reasons against it, or indeed pregnant.  I declined to tell him my reasoning though, didn't feel like it after that attitude.

He sold me child cough medicine in the end.  I was loathe to buy anything there but it was 10.30pm and nowhere else was open.  As it was, I spent half the night waking up to find myself in the middle of a hacking cough.

So I am on double doses of child cough medicine now, hopefully the cough will go soon.  Every time I cough I have visions of the little cells bouncing around in my womb trying but failing to find purchase! I know this is illogical but I can't help it.

Calluna and nights, hope the IUI went well!

Sass - good luck for OTD.  Haven't you tested at all?  I have no willpower, will not be holding out until OTD I don't think.


----------



## Anrol

Hi *FFlower* I tested about 48 hours after, and now i'm just waiting to test again. My reasoning is that it will only get less as time goes on. How many days are you?

*Incywincy* that would have annoyed me too. The cheek. I have a tip for you re - coughing, try eating some toffee before bed. It coats your tubes as it's so thick and minimises coughing. It's not so great for your teeth but it certainly works for me.


----------



## incywincy

Ooh, Anrol thanks for the tip.  Any excuse to eat toffee!  That was the actual problem last night, not the chestiness, the tickliness as soon as I lay down.  Will get some nice toffee for tonight.


----------



## nights1

Dm78 congratulations I hope the rest of us on 2ww get the   too

Had my IUI my cervix made things very difficult bu the nurse got there in the end whoop whoop !! 
Hope these two weeks fly by!!! 
Good luck all   

Sharry can I go on ur list please IUI 21-7-12 OTD 4-8-12


----------



## fflower

thanks for replying Anrol, its 5 days since I had ovitrelle (on my cycle you take it the first time at ovulation and then again on day 5) so really hoping the line gets darker tomorrow and not lighter!


Good luck to you and all the IUI'ers.


fflower x


----------



## incywincy

How come you take it five days after ovulation, fflower?  

Nights, the nurse pressed down on my abdomen above my bladder to tilt my cervix.  I'd drank loads as that helps and when she did that I swear I almost weed myself on the table!


----------



## nights1

Haha incywincy the things we have to go thru as a women, and we have to leave our dignity at the door each time lol 

Had to move rooms to the theatre and have my legs in stirrups to find mine, my legs didn't stop staking the whole procedure.... weird sensation! So glad when it was over but hopefully be worth it 

Did anyone's doctor/nurse/gyn advise u against intercourse during the 2ww? mine didn't say anything but I have read a few posts recently saying it could cause infections??


----------



## BECKY7

Hi nights1  if the nurse / doctor didn't say anything then don't worry otherwise they would have told you as my DP and I did 3 day after DIUI.
Becky7 xx


----------



## nights1

Thanks Becky


----------



## sass30

Right ladies i need help please. Sorry if this is graphic but im sooooo confused. Im on day 12 post iui. Had cramp this morning and then couldnt stop crying all dy. Went to the toilet and say speckles of brown discharge. Then i had more cramping and crued as i thought AF was visiting me early. I used a tampax and went to change tonight and yet hardly anything on there but still small amount of brown discharge. I took a hpt this afternoon and still negitive so dont know if game is over. Head is all oer as i was ok if i got AF. Just dont know if i should take another test in the morning. Any advice will be greatly appreciated right now

Sarah xx


----------



## incywincy

I think it's just a waiting game, sass. Hard as that is. You could test tomorrow, depends how another negative test will make you feel, or you could hold out until otd. 

It could be implantation so try not to get too upset. I hope it is and that your bfp comes along soon!


----------



## sass30

Thanks incywincy otd is monday. To be fair i have tested loads lol as i cudnt wait so used to seeing the Neg result lol.


----------



## incywincy

That's what I was like last time! Just Try to get some sleep and tomorrow and then Monday will be here. Fingers cross for you.


----------



## nights1

Hiya everyone how's ur day going ? 

is anyone on metformin ? If u are are u still talking it during the 2ww ? I'm not sure whether to keep on taking it ! 

Hope everyone is coping with well with stimming/IUI/2ww


----------



## janey751975

*IncyWIncy* I can't believe that we are 2ww twinies...how weird is that!! Hope it's a sign!!   

I am not coping at all well with this 2ww I am constantly worrying about what I eat and drink and whether I am resting enough etc. I need to chill out......

I had some horrible brown spotting and discharge (sorry TMI) yesterday which really worried me but it's stopped today. Anyone experience similar. I have read up on the internet that it's quite normal especially if they struggled with finding the cervix, which they did with me.

Wow I think I might actually go mad over these two weeks, be glad to get back into work tomorrow. 

To everyone stimming and all my 2ww buddies     this is our time....


----------



## nights1

Me too Janey any I'm only 1st official say of 2ww just done the gardening hope I haven't done something bad there   I have had people tell me not to think about babies and what it's but Some how I find it hard to not think about it as most of u are the same 

And totally same thought as u janey (can't believe I'm saying this) but I can't wait to get back to work tomoro either lol


----------



## BECKY7

Janey  eat normally but make sure all food like meat and egg are well cook  and drink pint of milk a day and 2 litres of water a day  lot of fruits and vegs  just be heathly ok and as for brown  don't worry and just be normal but during implanation take thing easy ok and most of all try to enjoy your sweetie snuggle up inside you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## incywincy

Janey, the brown could be from them having trouble finding your cervix, I think the syringe can scratch and cause a little bleeding.  I had a bit of bleeding after my first one and a touch of brown blood after this one.

I agree with Becky - just try to eat reasonably well and take it easy.  I need to get more fruit and veg into me!  I've been rather lax on that recently, so I think I will make a supermarket trip, get some stuff in.  I don't think coleslaw counts as one of your five a day


----------



## BECKY7

Lol incywincy  lots of bright red of fruits an vegs I was told like strawberry  apple  tomatoes beetrew  etc.
Becky7 xx


----------



## incywincy

Ooh, I thought the opposite!    I don't know where I read that, but I thought I was supposed to avoid red fruits.  Having said that, I stepped out of the clinic on Thurs and bought a punnet of raspberries from the street stall and scoffed them on the train back into the city.

Veg is tricky for me at the moment, limited with my cooking facilities.  So it'll mostly be salad and fruit for me.


----------



## Anrol

Hi Ladies,

Well, as i'm still in experiment mode I did another test this morning to see if the faint line was still showing...........and it's not. There was no sign whatsoever of a positive result. So now I know that if I do get a positive, lets say on day 11 then it's real!!! At least from what I can see about it it must be.

Anyway, on to the fruit and veg discussion. I'm sure that any fruit and veg would be good for you as they're all packed with vitasmins and that's the main thing.

*Incywincy* How did you get on with the toffee?


----------



## incywincy

Anrol, the toffee worked a treat last night!  My cough is much better today, but I have loads of toffee left to scoff tonight too, yum.

Are you going to start testing early?  I think I probably will.  I did last time too.  I nearly drove myself mad and I know I shouldn't this time, but that won't stop me!


----------



## janey751975

Thanks for all your advice *incywincy, nights1 and BECKY7*

How early are you thinking about testing incywincy?


----------



## incywincy

Last time I started at 6dpo  

This time, I think I will try to hold out until about 11dpo.  I am due my period before my OTD so I'd like to be a bit prepared.

How about you?  Think you'll hold out?


----------



## Anrol

Snap Incywincy, nearly the same here. I thought next Saturday day10 as that's 2 days over my due date but 4 days off 2ww. I'm going to get an early predictor one!

How about you Janey?


----------



## sass30

game over for me ladies. AF has arrived so this time wasnt for us. I know it will be our te one day. Going to take a break and save some more so i can do a few off the trot. Good luck to u all xxx


----------



## nights1

So sorry to read ur news sass00 good luck for next time!  

Fingers crossed anrol and all u other ladies so clOse to getting ur results! I'm only on 2 DP IUI and already I'm over analyzing every thing :-(


----------



## shellmcglasgow

morning all

I've been computer deprieved all weekend and it's a killer but getting my laptop bk today thank goodness.

sass sorry to hear and keep positive u'r time will come x

anrol, incywincy and janey try hold off as long as poss as u don't want to get a neg if it's too early and upset u'rselfs, hold on it there not long to go x

fflower good luck hope it flys by and u get a bfp for all of us x

becky am going to try this red foods idea out can't do any harm lol

sorry to any1 I've missed kinda hard to get every1 from over the weekend but hoping follies are growing and 2ww are holding in there.

afm well bit excited scan on fri showed a 15 and 12 so they decided to take menopur sat & sun and trigger sun night at 23.59 on the dot which was a killer as am normally in bed by 10.30 for work lol so apart from being a zombie today got my iui on tue afternoon so I'll be in the 2ww cat very soon  really feeling positive this time as follies are bigger than the last time and will have 2 this time woo hoo, DP can't wait for tue as I cut him off on Fri..lol any1 else's DP/H annoy the hell out of them when they don't get any?


----------



## Spoon2502

Shellmc- good luck for tomorrow.

Sorry for not being able to reply to everyone on my coffee break at work on my phone so don't have too long!!!

Sorry for bfn's - stay positive, we'll all get there eventually I'm sure  

Hope everyone stimming is doing well and follicles are doing what they're supposed to 

As for everyone on 2ww I hope it is going faster for you than it is for me! I am now 8dpiui and took 2nd ovitrelle on Saturday night. My boobs are now massive (for me anyway I only have little boobies!!) plus I feel nauseous! Can't believe I have to wait till 01/08

Arrrggghhhhhh


----------



## shellmcglasgow

hi again just want to share found a nice wee poem on another page take a wee look if u's get a chance kinda sums up how most of us prob feel.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=279786.0

shell x


----------



## Anrol

*Spoon* I know what you mean about boobies. Mine enter the room at least 5 minutes before me now and when I went to the post office earlier they were awarded their own postcode!!! Although mine really hurt too, but that didn't start until after the ovitrelle. Phew, this is such hard work. I'm def coming back as a man in my next life.

*ShellMC* Good luck for tomorrow. I had to set my alarm for midnight as I'm always in bed well before that too. In the morning I woke up to see everything had been used, but I didn't remember doing it. Strange. You'd think i'd remember that!

*Sass* Sorry to hear your news, I'm sure your very sad at the moment, but I like to think that it's because my little one hasn't picked me yet.

*Nights1* Apart from the ginormous boobies, I'm not really having any symptoms at all. So I'm finding ok at the moment and I'm able to forget about it most of the day. I've kind of resigned myself to testing on Saturday morning at the earliest, and I've also given myself a good talking to about patience being a virtue, and I should try my hardest to be more virtuous........ at least I can try..... ha ha ha

I'm sending everyone some baby dust  to help us on our journey.


----------



## Spoon2502

Anrol - so funny, you've jut made me spit my tea out reading your post about yours entering the room before you, laughter has to be part of the 2ww or we'll all go insane!!!


----------



## fallen angel

Hi ladies, I haven't been about for a few days so it's lovely to log on and see there has been a BFP. Congrats to DM78 hun, and good luck to everyone else who is on the dragging 2ww!! Thankyou also to everyone who replied to my last post, I appreciate your support very much. 
I'm a bit confused at the moment as I seem to have had Ov pain for alot longer than I usually do, I normally get it for 2 days max, but I've now had it for 5 days running. No idea why, although i made sure to time bms properly this month. Ov day was thursday so no sure why I've still got that ache on my left side??
Hope everyone is well, and coping ok, love to all xx


----------



## Emmamax76

Hi all,
        My DH and I had our first attempt at IUI last month with menopur injections but I ovulated before my follicles were big enough so it was abandoned   I posted on here at the time as I didn't think my consultant had been very informative and quite contradicting with the info I did receive between him and the fertility specialist nurse. We have another appt to see him tonight to decide if we should try again and I just wondered if anyone could give any advice as to the questions I should be asking him?? In hindsight I was so desperate to get started last time that I didn't really ask enough about what to expect etc. I'd really appreciate it. X


----------



## janey751975

*IncyWincy and Anrol* I think I am going to try and wait it out till OTD a week on Thursday. I am already really negative about the result, I just don't feel anything at all other than the occasional twinge in my stomach and I am mega tired no matter how much sleep I get. Apart from that I can't see me getting a BFP this time.....sorry to be negative. At least this way if I get a BFP it'll be an amazing surprise!!

Lots of luck for tomorrow *ShellMc*  

*Spoon* how come you are taking Ovitrelle during your 2ww? I can't believe how far away August seems right now!!

xx


----------



## smc81

Hi everyone
I'm on day 7 of 2ww and I'm finding it really hard. As much as I promised myself I wouldn't symptom watch, I have. And I don't have any at all. I know it's still early days but I just don't feel any different at all. I had bloods taken today for progesterone levels which I get back tomorrow and I'm really worried they're going to show that I didn't even ovulate. I know that I'm still reacting to all the hormones and I'm stressed a not only about this but work and other things too, I just feel so moody and tense all the time. I can't seem to relax and I'm Constantly restless.
Does anyone have any hints or tips?

Sarah x


----------



## Calluna

Sass - so sorry to hear AF arrived. Hope you manage to relax and enjoy the break from treatment and you get a quick BFP when you start again  

Sarah and Janey - hang in there - plenty of women have no signs at all and a really negative feeling during the 2ww and end up with a BFP - implantation won't have happened yet so you wouldn't expect to feel anything either way    Sarah - it's a beautiful evening - maybe you could try heading out for a little walk after dinner? - soak up the sunshine and take some deep breaths and try to let go of your worries one by one. Whether it's this time or another time, at some point your BFP will arrive and all the things you're worrying about won't seem nearly so bad next to that  

Nights, Incy and Anrol - thanks for the good wishes - my IUI went really well. The speculum hurt like hell as it always does for me (God knows how I'm supposed to fit a baby through there, although I can't wait to try!) but the procedure itself was very quick and easy - "textbook" the nurse said. Sorry to hear yours was rather more awkward Nights but hopefully it'll be worth it!   I wouldn't worry about sex during the 2ww - some doctors actively encourage it after IUI to increase the chances by covering a longer period with fresh sperm. Not that it would do me any good as we don't have any sperm other than the donor's! I know exactly how you feel with over-analysing everything - as on previous 2wws I'm now continuously preoccupied with thoughts of whether I may be pregnant. I think it's fantastic that you're managing not to think about it much of the time now Anrol - wish I could distract myself! I like your thinking on testing early to check your system is clear for a genuine result later - you deserve your BFP just for being so organised!   Glad to hear your cough is improving Incy - you never know - maybe it helped to jig things into place!  

Spoon - your post about your boobs put a smile on my face - hope they keep on getting bigger long after the drugs have worn off and lead you to your BFP  

Fallen Angel - can't help I'm afraid on the prolonged ovulation pain - maybe it's good sign that this month's egg is a big bruiser that means business!  

Shellmc - good luck for your IUI tomorrow - great to have you join us on the 2ww  

DM78 - wonderful news and gives us all hope! Enjoy every minute of it!  

Good luck to everyone I've missed wherever you're up to


----------



## Spoon2502

Janey - my hospital gave me two sets of ovitrelle, one which I took as a trigger shot and had IUI the day afterwards and then one which I have to take a week after the first. Apparently it contains the pregnancy hormone, which makes your body produce extra progesterone (to help make the body a better environment for a baby), but it subsequently means I can't test till my OTD which is 01/08 as this is 10 days after the last ovitrelle, to be sure it's the right reading.     

Smc - fingers crossed your blood test results come back and show that you've ovulated and then just the extra bit of time to wait to test  

AFM: My boobies are still big tonight....... 

Earlier we were talking about things to do to distract us whilst on the 2WW, I've decided to do a photo album on the internet of a big holiday me and DH had to distract me from thinking about it during the evenings, plus it's great to look at old piccies again


----------



## janey751975

Thanks *Calluna* I went for a really long walk for about an hour with my best friend last night and it really chilled me out. We had a really good chat as well! I think the one thing I am finding the hardest is not being able to exercise, I was doing three bootcamps a week and loads of running up until 2 weeks ago, that was how I de-stressed! So yesterday I think I was just really negative and stressed but the walk sorted me out, I will doing it again tonight! Glad that you're now on the 2ww there are lots of us at the moment which is great for support!!

*Spoon* I was just curious because I have read on here about ladies taking ovitrelle and pessaries during the 2ww but this was never mentioned to me. I wondered if there was a reason they had not told me to try these things?!

I am so excited my brother and his sister in law are home tonight for 5 days with my little nephew Jacob he is only 7 months old and is adorable, that should keep me distracted till next Monday!!

Thinking of you all


----------



## Jeps

I'm back on here after a long absence havingw decided to give treatment one last shot.  As we're 'unexplained infertility'we decided to give the DuoFertility monitor a go which you have to wear for a whole year, if you're not pregnant after a year you get your money back.  Well, guess what? It's didn't work so here we are.  We were about to have ivf when it all went wrong and I only had ONE follicle that had responded to the drugs and only 3 in total anyway so they ha ve convert this cycle to iui. We had 3 lots of iui about 6 years ago which didn't work so I really don't expect this to work, especially as my AMH is just over 2!


Anyway, I had the iui yesterday so now we have the dreaded 2ww.


I am trying not to get too worked up this time, we are incredibly lucky as ivf worked for ups 5 year ago and we have a lovely little boy.  Every day I realise how lucky I am.  Here's wishing everyone on here loads and, loads of luck.  Oh and sorry bout all the typos, it's this iPad, really hard to type!


Xxxxxx


----------



## incywincy

Morning everyone!

Only 6dpo for me.  I felt fine yesterday but this morning I woke up and looked at my chart and thought 'wtf how is it only day 6?'    Somehow overnight I'd got it into my head it was later than that and so today I feel very impatient.

Emmamax, how did the appt go last night?

Janey, I'm feeling more negative this cycle too, I don't really understand why.  I just don't see it taking for some reason.  But I still find myself imagining what it will be like if it does work, I seem to like mentally torturing myself.

smc, all I can say is try to take your mind off it.  Sounds like you need to find something that helps you relax since it's not just TTC stuff but work stuff as well.  Shame that most stress relieving things like exercise and hot baths are out!

Spoon, the photo album seems like a good idea. I have so much that I could distract myself with but I just can't be bothered!  And some things aren't pleasant distractions so I'm definitely avoiding them.

Hi Jep, I hope the IUI works for you.  If not, are you still going to try IVF next time?  Just out of curiosity, did you actually get your money back on the monitor?  When I see claims like that I often wonder how easy the company makes it for people to actually get their refunds.


----------



## Jeps

Hi Incywincy

Well, they tried to get out of it but after a few negotiations yes, we are getting our money back.  Kind of wished we'd just tried for ivf a year ago instead of doing the DuoFertility, maybe I would have had more follicles then.  We've decided if (and when, sorry am not hopeful as had it 3 times before) IUI doesn't work then we'll try one more time for IVF in Sept, but if still hardly any follicles we've decided to abandon it and just be so very very grateful that we have our gorgeous little boy. 

I am sending you and everyone else on here loads of positive vibes, IUI DOES work for loads of women GOOD LUCK Y'ALL!
xxxxxx


----------



## Calluna

Janey - I'm really glad the walk helped. I know what you mean about exercise - I really miss zumba! I'm thinking I might take up swimming or yoga or something for a while instead. At least I get plenty of walks taking the dog out. That's great that your brother is visiting with their baby. I went through a phase of getting quite upset around babies because I'm so desperate for my own but my sister in law told me that when she was trying she tried to be around babies as much as possible because she felt like it was getting her body into the right mode for baby making - that really helped to change my thinking and now I give all babies a big beaming grin and just think that mine will arrive when he or she is good and ready. Hope your body picks up lots of baby vibes from your little nephew!  

Incy - I know what you mean - I can't stop imagining all the possibilities, even going over and over possible names - it's ridiculous but I just can't help it. We went to a car boot sale on Sunday and I couldn't stop looking at all the baby things - I just can't wait to get past all this waiting and get on with everything! Halfway through the 2ww for you tomorrow though - hang in there!   

Spoon - great idea about the photo album. I still haven't properly sorted out the photos from our wedding and honeymoon (it was only 3 years ago...). Maybe now is the time to get on with it! 

Welcome Jeps and good luck! I hope your 2ww doesn't drag too much  

Emmamax - sorry we didn't see your post in time to offer any tips. I hope your appointment went well and you have a better idea of what you can expect from treatment. If anything crops up as you go along that you want to know more about just give us a shout and I'm sure one of us will be able to help. Good luck!  

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## janey751975

*Calluna* I know exactly what you mean about getting upset around babies. My brother told me they were expecting two weeks after we knew that DH had Klinefelters Syndrome and therefore no sperm. It was a very emotional time. However, I love my nephew to pieces and I find that being around him and changing, feeding and dressing him has been good practice and made me more comfortable and confident around little babies. The sad thing is that my brother moved away for work when Jacob was only 4 months old and so I only see him every 4-6 weeks now.  I had not thought about baby vibes rubbing off on us though, I will have to bear that in mind!! I always rub my friends pregnant bellies for luck!!

And I love the way you say about being halfway through the 2ww, makes it seem more positive I hadn't thought of it like that before, roll on Thursday + halfway mark!!

Thanks for keeping me positive today!


----------



## Calluna

Janey - so glad you're feeling more positive today   What awful timing to find out your brother's wife was expecting when you'd just found out your husband wouldn't be able to get you pregnant. That must have been hell! I live 250 miles from the rest of my immediate family and only see my niece a few times a year. I was really worried when she was little that she wouldn't remember me each time I saw her but she always did and we have a great time every time we're together. Really wish I saw more of them. I can't believe she's 8 now and still waiting for us to give her a little cousin! Here's hoping this is the time!   

I love the idea of rubbing pregnant friends' bellies for luck - I'm definitely going to do that from now on!   

Hope you have a lovely time with your brother and his family and when they leave you'll only have a few days of the 2ww left!


----------



## shellmcglasgow

hi all

well that's me ben to iui today so offically in the 2ww, defo feeling more calm this time round and am pretty busy over the 2ww so got my distractions in place, also got my laptop bk today so happy days ...lol

Emmamax76 - sorry did see u'r post till today hope everything went well and u'll be on u'r iui journey soon x

janey751975 - I still find it quite hard to be around babies but always have a wee hold and a cuddle and just hope it'll be me next x

Calluna -glad I caught u'r positive vibes today puts me on a track for the start of 2ww and looking forward to getting to my halfway point like a wed is hump day and my fav day of the week coz it's nearly the weekend x 

Jeps - good luck with this 1 would be really nice to have a little brother or siser for u'r little boy but like u say if not then u can really appeciate him x

incywincy - get out those photo's and get making a memory book by the time it's done u'll nearly be at test time x

smc81 - best advice is maybe try going for a swim to relax even going for a wee pamper massage or facial depending on where u live can get good deals on groupon and other such like sites, am booked in for a facial next week to take my mind off it. other than that really nothing u can do but wait x

good luck girls on the 2ww and follies growing hope every1 gets to iui and a BFP


----------



## shellmcglasgow

sharry can u add me to front ui 23/7/12 test 8/8/12

thanx


----------



## nights1

Shell welcome to te 2ww hope it flys by for u I'm on 4 DP IUI and I feel like pulling my hair out over analyzing must be a side effect lol 

U guys talking about being around babies I love it I am 1 of 8 children and each sibin has two or more children them selves i even have a niece with 3 children, if I'm honest they keep me real of that makes any sense Always have them stay over its all fun at aunties house  but I do wish I was having fun with our Own children but never the less I'd be lost without my 14 nieces and nephews and 3 great nephews, 

Our time will come ladies it's a miracle in the making, stay strong our bodies will deliver the best gift in life !!


----------



## Spoon2502

Hi everyone and welcome to our new cycle buddies..

Anyone stimming, I hope the little follicles are growing as they are supposed to  

Hope everyone is coping well with The 2ww, I'm really struggling this time around, for some reason I was convinced that this month had worked (my follicle was on opposite side to last 2 IUIs where I got BFNs. The main man did it for me, plus we had sex the day after to help too!) I haven't had ANY spotting this time, last two months I spotted before my 2nd ovitrelle. My boobs are fuller than ever before BUT today (10dpiui) I have the dreaded backache which for me is usually indicative of AF being just around the corner  

This is such an emotional roller coaster, but for me it's great to have everyone on here to share issues with and know I'm not alone!

Sending everyone positve vibes


----------



## TTC-Tania

Hello All! Sorry logging in after Friday's episode! So it was AF and that too 5 days early 
My hospital only accepts OTD results on the actual date regardless of a full on AF well before time (to rule out Ectopics) 
So another months wait before trying again.. and 2 more girlfriends have had their 2nd bubs this week!

Wishing those that are nearly coming to the end of the 2ww the bestest of luck .. my fingers are crossed for you
those waiting for the next round, the sun is out so relax a little and enjoy the needle free moments
And for those stimming I hope this time is the lucky time 

I must say that the 2ww is far worse that knowing for sure (even if its negative) And I am enjoying the pain free boobs time!!

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Spoon2502

Ttc tania - so sorry about AF, if mine definitely doesn't work this month then we are required to have a month off too, so potentially we'll be cycle buddies in September  

Enjoy the break from jabbing and have a nice drink in the sun to relax


----------



## Calluna

Spoon - keep your chin up - check out the 2ww symptoms that went on to a BFP thread - lots of people reporting back ache so it could be a good sign (and lots of people reporting exactly the same symptoms as they usually have before AF)  

Tania - sorry to hear this wasn't your time. Glad you're managing to look on the bright side. Hope next time works for you  

Smellmc - welcome to the 2ww! - I'm glad you're feeling calm and have your distractions lined up to keep you sane! 

Nights - I know what you mean buddy - can't believe we're only 4 days in - seems like weeks! Thanks for the positive thoughts - we will get there! You certainly have no shortage of baby vibes from your family! Hope this is your time to make that family even bigger! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok this morning x


----------



## janey751975

Sooooo bloated... is anyone else? All my trousers have gone really tight it's either that or no exercising is already having an effect! LOL! 

Still getting occasional spotting as well. Other than that feel more normal that I usually do at this time of the month, it's very strange!? 

How are all the 2ww buddies getting on?


----------



## Fliss44

Hi Ladies,

I'm in the middle of the 2ww - my OTD is this Saturday.  It's so difficult trying to keep my mind off it and I'm certain it will be negative as I don't have any symptoms whatsoever (apart from my boobs which enter a room a few hours before the rest of me, but I'm guessing that's normal with all the hormones)  I'm also very grumpy, but I normally am around this time of the month anyway.

nights1 - I love your positivity. I'd like some of it to rub off on me! x

spoon2502 and ttc Tania - if mine doesn't work this month I'm also required to have a month off so we'll also be cycle buddies in September. XX

Hope everyone else is OK

x


----------



## nights1

Fiss44: Good luck for this Saturday   

Calluna: yea bud its does feel like we been waiting forever doesnt it two weeks has never felt soooooo long,  

Janey: 4 days in and i feel so bloated ( that might be the bread i have been eating everyday urrghh lol) Dreading my weigh-in on friday 

Tania: so sorry to hear of AF arriving, wishing u all the luck on ur next try   

        sorry if i havent mentioned everyone its not easy on my phone !  

hope everyone is enjoying the weather, got to make the most of it havent we!! sending everyone positive energy with lots and lots of baby dust


----------



## DM78

Hi everyone.  Thanks you for the congratulations.  Was reading to see how everyone was doing.
To reassure those without symptoms -  i didnt have any at all except for cramps very rarely and i got a bfp.
Also i was feeling pretty negative at times.

So please try not to stress !

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## sunflowergirl

Hi everyone,
Had my first IUI yesterday and just starting the 2ww, and boy does it feel like a long stretch!  Feeling a bit weirded out about the whole thing, and totally relate to everyone talking about it being an emotional rollercoaster.  given it is the first try dont feel that positive about it, but really pleased that actually ovulated which is something that i suspect has not happened for years   

normally really active, so trying to do less exercise and finding that hard already - long walk in the sunshine had to do me today, and give am on school hols needed to find things to fill the time, as my original holiday plans got disruped.  Really nice to find a forum where people are going through the same thing at the same time

Janey, totally relate to you feeling bloated, i feel really uncomfortable and hoping it will go down soon!

good luck everyone during respective 2ww sure there will be lots of great baby news. stay positive everyone and enjoy the sunshine


----------



## sunflowergirl

Hi Sharry could you add me to the list too  IUI 24/7 otd 7/8  thanks


----------



## nights1

Good luck sunflower and welcome to the 2ww hope it goes quick for U and hope u get  a  sending lots of baby dust ur way


----------



## janey751975

Welcome Sunflower, youv'e come at the right time there is quite a few of us on the never ending 2ww!! I am half way there today, it's been slow coming but once the weekend is over it will only be a matter of days! Talk about wishing your life away! 

Good luck sending you lots of


----------



## Jeps

Hi Everyone

Sorry, I don't know you all yet but for those saying they don't feel any symptoms, I had no symptoms at all when I got a BFP 5 years ago through IVF so please please don't stress about it.  This whole process messes with your head so much and you find yourself analysing every minute feeling or sensation.  Plus with all these hormones they pump into us, our 'symptoms' are misleading anyway.  I know this won't actually help and we'll all carry on analysing our symptoms anyway   .

Here's wishing you all the very best of luck, and if you didn't get lucky this time stay positive for next time   .

xxx


----------



## Calluna

Janey and Nights - I'm feeling really bloated too. It's a good job I work from home because I've been walking around with my clothes half undone! Was thinking I must be gaining weight but I weighed myself this morning and I'd actually lost a couple of pounds so it clearly is just gas! Congrats on making it to the halfway point Janey!    We're just a couple of days behind you  

Fliss - not long to go now! Lots of people don't have any symptoms before they get their BFP so keep your chin up  

Thanks DM78 and Jeps - it's reassuring to know that you can not have symptoms and feel negative at times and still come out with your BFP - gives us all hope! 

Sunflower - welcome and good luck! The first try is just as likely to work as any other so try to stay positive - it could be your time


----------



## Anrol

Good morning FF World!

I've kept up with you all but I haven't had much time the last few days to post. I've been painting the outside of my house and the gates and hanging basket holders and jet washing the drive etc etc etc,,,,, I've had to keep myself very busy to keep my mind off the 2WW.

Hi to all the newbies, you've come to the right place, This thread keeps me sane some days.

So having been taking the scientific approach I decided to see what a test did at the 1ww mark. It came back neg, and then I wished I hadn't done it som I'm def waiting now til Wednesday for the correct result. I'm very bloated like you other ladies, and my booby pains are dying down. No other symptoms.

I thought I'd share with you exactly how I felt this  morning getting up realising that I still have 6 days to go with a little poem I found on the internet:-

Morning Poem

I go up early this morning,The earth lay cool and still
When suddenly a tiny bird, perched on my window sill,
He say a song so lovely, so carefree and so gay,
That slowly all my troubles, began to slip away.
He sang of far off places, of laughter and of fun,
It seemed his very trilling, brought up the morning sun.
I stirred beneath the covers, crept slowly out of bed,
Then gently shut the window, and crushed his little head.
I'm not a morning person.

Happy 2WW everyone!!!!!


----------



## janey751975

Thanks *Calluna * it is a good feeling to be halfway there!! I can't believe how uncomfortable I am. I wondered if it was because I had been eating bread again, I gave it up for a while?! Like you I have been sitting with my pants unbuttoned, not very ladylike!!!

*Anrol* that poem is brilliant!! And don't be downhearted I have read in loads of places that the result can change from one day to the next!! Keep thinking positive thoughts ok.     

Afm - I have little or no symptoms at the moment. Occasional stomach cramps have come and gone, I am still really bloated (I could almost pass for pregnant right now!!) I have been really tired and having a good sleep of a night..... ARGGGHHH!!!

Good luck and love to you all


----------



## Spoon2502

Anrol - what a poor little birdie 
Started reading it and thought, this is going to be really sweet, sort of made me smile in a sick sort of way!!! 

Still got backache, boobs still big. I am now 11 dpiui, only 6 days till I can test, just trying to prepare myself for it not working now. I usually start spotting 12 dpiui (well did the last two months when it didn't work anyway) so hoping I don't start to spot tomorrow otherwise I'll know I'm out  

I'm trying to stay positive as we all should !!!


----------



## janey751975

*Spoon* stay positive


----------



## Spoon2502

Thanks Janey I am trying, I just am trying to prepare myself for when AF arrives. 

Makes you think if it hasn't worked the first two times its probably not going to work the third!

DH has booked us a canal boat for the weekend as a surprise, so hopefully I can chill out and forget all about it....let's just hope that the weather lasts until Monday. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend and you can all keep yourselves busy too, I'll be back on Monday to find out how everyone is getting on.

Lots of love, Spoon


----------



## janey751975

Have a fun relaxing time away Spoon.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  sorry I haven't been posting much here  as I didn't want to say anything incase I spoken too soon  but this early morning  I got my 1st DIUI 1-2 week pregnant  Still shock  as it the most cheap treatment i have spend on  lol.
Don't lose hope.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Lianne

Great news Becky7!!! Congratulations!! keeping everything crossed for you x

I've been away from laptop all week so have just been trying to read through all of the posts, hope everyone is managing to stay positive through the 2ww. I been showing signs of AF arrival last night and this morning which i normally get for a few days before, so am trying to remain positive but deep down think i've given in to it not working this month.  OTD is tuesday but might do a test sun so if it is a BFN then i can at least be upset about it at the weekend rather than on Tues when i've got two meetings for work. Not sure the blood shot red eyes will help me win business lol!!!  

keeping everything crossed for us all, hope to see some more BFP soon.

Lianne


----------



## janey751975

Thats such good news *Becky7 *, good luck! Keeping everything crossed for you... xx

*Lianne * I woke up with period pains this morning, I am the same as you preparing for AF. I don't think I will make it till OTD on Thursday, this makes me sad  but we have to try and stay positive.  

Will be thinking of you all on the 2ww, I feel your pain!


----------



## Calluna

Becky7 - I thought you were suspiciously quiet!   What fantastic news! Congratulations!!! 

Janey - 8DPIUI sounds very early for pre-AF pains - do you normally get AF pains so soon? It would be about the right time for implantation so keep hoping  

Anrol - don't be downhearted at the negative - I never heard of anyone getting a BPF at 7DPIUI!   Hope u get a positive result when u test nearer the time  

Spoon - hope you have a lovely relaxing break and come back to a BFP  

Lianne - I know the feeling when you're sure AF is on the way but I've read a lot of 2ww symptoms where people say they had all the signs that AF was approaching and felt sure it hadn't worked and then they got a BFP, so it isn't over till it's over   

Hope eveyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Calluna

*Sharry* - please could you add me to the front page? - IUI 21/07 OTD 04/08

Would be great to see the recent BFPs up there too to give us all hope 
DM78 IUI 07/07 OTD 21/07  
Becky7 IUI 12/07 OTD 27/07 

Thank you! x


----------



## Fliss44

Hi Lianna and Janey - all three of us are obviously feeling exactly the same.  I've had a couple of sleepless nights worrying about the arrival of AF.  Tummy ache.  woke up last night really hot, which always happens just before it arrives.  Tomorrow is my OTD but I know in my heart it's a negative.  I just hope I have the emotional strength for another go.  I take my hat off to the ladies on here and what they have been through to get their BFP.

Great news Becky - congratulations.  You give us all hope that we'll get there in the end.  xx

Hope everyone else is doing good.  xx


----------



## janey751975

*Calluna* thank you so much, we should bottle your positivity and sell it!!    As we all say it's not over till it's over and the pains have actually subsided so I feel bad now because me and DH had a blazing row his morning.. He was asking me if I was sure it was period pains over and over again, I got really wound up. It's such a stressful situation to be in. I am still thinking  thoughts.

*Fliss * please keep thinking  thoughts with us all.....

*Lianne* shouldn't you try and wait till Tuesday!? I am desperate to test but have read so much about false negatives I would rather try and wait till OTD!!! Thinking of you whatever you decide to do....


----------



## BECKY7

Thank you ladies  just got back from GP  and most of all I relax a hell lot more during implanation  so once you hit your implanation  RELAX  I know lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## Calluna

Janey - I'm sure DH will understand you getting stressed. That would really wind me up! My DH is under strict instructions not to ask me about any signs one way or the other and I keep quiet until I test - I just know I'm too wound up about it all to be able to discuss it with him sensibly so anything he says would be wrong even if he was trying his hardest to be supportive! I'd rather discuss it on here because you lot know what it's like!  

Fliss - keep strong - I hope it's not a negative this time but either way you will get there    

Becky - thanks for the advice - easier said than done as I know you know! Hope all went well at the doc's and the news is starting to sink in x


----------



## smc81

Hi ladies
it looks like my Journey this month is over. For the last couole of days I've been having AF pains and I had a little bleeding this morning, which is now a bit heavier. I spoke to the nurse who said to still test on Monday, but I know this is AF.
I'm so disappointed. But not all surprised.

Sarah x


----------



## Anrol

*Becky* congratulations!

*Fliss, Lianne and Janey*....... and me makes 4. I'm feeling like the witch is coming to visit too. I'm currently 10 PIUI and feeling very negative today. I did an early predictor test this morning and there wasn't even a very faint line, and I stared at it for about 20 minutes willing it to appear. 

Calluna, Janey is right, you should bottle your positivity. I've really been pretty good so far until I do a test. Then the misery comes and the dread of going through it all over again from the start. AF had arrived by today last cycle and on a natural cycle before all these shannanigans AF would have arrived today. I'm not so sure I'm going to get my BFP 

I'm not going to test until Wednesday now just to get my target date test done. Not looking forward to it tho.


----------



## janey751975

Stay strong and positive *Anrol* I am so glad that we are all in this together. "Its not over till it's over"......


----------



## incywincy

Hi everyone!

I haven't posted for a few days, trying not to get too obsessed with the 2ww!  Anrol, I'm 10dpo too and got a negative this morning too.  The only thing that might be symptoms is that I have a noticeable awareness of my womb area.  I don't know how to explain it.  It's not pain or twinges just a feeling like light acheyness.  Today it is really bloated.  I'm hoping it will go down if I get a BFN, cos it's sticking right out today, as far as my boobs and that takes some doing!  Also, I have no sore boobs which I usually do by this time of the month, when my period is approaching.  They're usually heavy and sore by now.

I'm not officially due to test until Friday, but have more or less resigned myself to using cheap tests every morning until either BFP or AF shows now.

Becky, congratulations on the BFP!  I'm so pleased it worked for you!

Fingers crossed for you all, I hope we get some more BFPs in the next few days.


----------



## HelsB

Hi everyone, I'm new to this (and any) site but I'd like to join this thread if possible? Ive been reading since last Sat when I started menopur injections for the first time, but I wanted to wait for my first scan today before posting anything. I only have one working tube and appear to have been started on IUI in error (I should have gone straight to IVF + we have appointment at end of Sept to discuss start of treatment). The nurses said they'd see how I react to the drugs and ... hey presto ... I have one 12mm fol on my working side and nothing else measurable. This is better news than I could ever have hoped for so I get to continue the course of treatment. 
I'm not sure what to expect from here on, and as a first timmer it's great to hear from everyone in the same boat. My DH (of only 7 weeks today!) is wonderful but there are just some things boys don't understand hehehe! I also don't know what questions I should be asking the hospital so have little information ... we were all expecting to cancell the cycle today so still getting used to the idea that it's happening!!!  
Good luck to everyone
X


----------



## Anrol

*Incywincy* It's very strange for me at the moment. My (.)(.) are usually very heavy and painfull right before AF arrives too but they're not at the moment. I've felt period pains but AF hasn't arrived (yet) but I've done another test this morning and it's negative yet again. I'm not really sure what to think, but I'm not in the depths of despair either. I think that by now 11 PIUI, I'll just be glad to know for definite so that I can get on with my life. The secret for me is being as busy as possible. Keeps my mind off it. I normally get 1 spot too, somewhere on my chops, but that hasn't arrived either. I'm not fussed on this limbo land we're in.........

*Janey751975* I'm trying my best to stay positive. I'm not down or anxious, I just want to know really. Yesterday I felt what I thought were AF pains and I was a bit fed up but I'm not really someone who likes to feel miserable so I brush it off. I just really really really want that line to show up on that infuriating stick. Arghhhhhhhhhhh. Roll on Wednesday!

Welcome* HelsB*, You've come to the right place. You can find out pretty much anything that you might need to know from all the lovely ladies on here and it gives you peace of mind. It's very reassuring to know that there are people you can ask for their experiences and you know your not on your own. Good news that you have a good sized follie, it only takes 1!

Everyone else on the 2WW


----------



## janey751975

Hey Anrol, I know exactly what you mean. It's really the not knowing and it being out of our control....roll on Wednesday and Thursday. I never thought I would see the day when I wished the weekend away!!! 

Take care


----------



## sunflowergirl

anyone else early into their 2ww? I am only 5 days in, and time is going so slowly. i am a teacher, and feel like i am willing my long summer holiday away which is terrible....also because i dont have AFs it is really difficult for me trying to read signs.

I have stayed off exercise this week but really need to do something to keep my mind off it - but i dont want to blame it, if I get a BFN, what would people recommend.  Done lots of walking, but was wondering if light cycling and swimming might be ok (but worried about my body drastically changing temperature which seems to be the problem?)

Anrol, IncyWincy, Janey good luck over the next few days, stay positive - don't know about anyone else but i am trying to plan big treats for myself if i get a   so at least there is something else to look forward too after the slowest 2 weeks of my life 


      to everyone on this thread, I really feel for everyone....and like becky i am sure others of us will get lots of


----------



## MissM

Hi girls, 
Been rather quiet this round.. needed a break from it. I'm on 2ww.. had IUI on Thursday, find out Aug 9th - our wedding anniversary   
Hoping some of you can help - I stopped the nasal spray on Thu after the IUI as if this doesn't work I need a break before IVF. When should
I expect AF?? Is it around 14 days after ovulation or just anytime?? Feel crampy already and only 3 dpiui.
SherryMcGlasgow - looks like we're day apart - were you up at the Royal too?
Good luck girlies... its a tough ride!!
xxx
Sharry, can you add me to front page - hopefully get some BFPs.. stats are looking dire!


----------



## nights1

Hi all just thought id pop on to say a quick hello as i have been ubber busy this weekend trying to keep my mind off 2ww, Any how. WOW congratulations to becky hope everything goes well for u  

I am 8 DP IUI and the only symptoms i have been getting is sore ( . )( . ) and  are rather larger than normal too, DH kind of loves it.... why is it always men get the pleasure and we get the pain?? lmao, hopefully its all gonna be worth it..

wishing Lianne, Spoon, Anrol, and Janey all the luck in the week when ur OTD finally come round, hope u all get a   that u all deserve      

Everyone who still has a while to wait stay positive     good luck everyone


----------



## Jeps

Just read back over the last 3 pages and I'm in tears.  Tears of joy for Becky (I honestly welled up) and then welled up again reading everyone's elses and sensing the stress you're all feeling. I'm known to be well over the top on the emotional front when my period is due, so actually this is probably a bad sign for me.

HelsB - It looks like we're in a similar situation.  I was supposed to be doing IVF this month but after taking the Merinol they discovered only 1 follicle had responded to the drugs so they converted it to IUI. Wishing you loads of luck.  

I am also supposed to be going back in September to try IVF again, although I'm starting to have second thoughts. Just have a feeling that this journey may be over for me now.  I have a stupidly low ovarian reserve and I'm 40 in 3 weeks time.  

Glad I'm not the only one with sore (.)(.).  I had totally forgotten about this bit of it.

Anrol, IncyWincy, Janey - sending you loads of      !  Keep the faith as long as you can!  There are plenty of positive stories on here so it really does work.  

Hello to everyone else, I need to go and carry on editing photos (ironically I'm a baby photographer!!) but I'm reading everyone's posts here and thinking of you all.

xxx


----------



## incywincy

Anrol, seems we're very much in the same boat at the moment. I'm having dull af aches now, but it's too early. 

Sunflower girl, yeah, if I get a bfn I'm going to have a few treats! I did last time too, was caving a coffee. This time I'm not missing much but I will have a couple of drinks. I might even sit August out due to to high flight prices and chill for a month. 

Good luck nights, Janey, missm, jeps, and everyone else. August is nearly here!


----------



## TTC-Tania

Becky and DM78 Hip Hip Hooray!! Many many congratulation! Now destress, relax and enjoy the journey.

As for the rest of us both of you have increased our positiveness I hope 

Hang in there ladies, soon it will be our time!

Lianne, Spoon2502, Anrol, Janey751975, nights, Calluna just a little bit longer now - its gets so hard in the last few days of the 2ww as it it is in the first few days of the 2ww!!

Happy Monday!


----------



## Anrol

Good morning everyone,

Well today is day 12 PIUI. Yet another test done this morning and it was negative again. However, AF still hasn't arrived and she should have been here days ago. I'm getting AF pains on and off but now they've gone again and I don't think that they're coming back. I'm confused now. Surely and early detection kit would have shown up a faint positive by now

*TTC Tania* You are spot on, the first couple of days are hard but exciting and the last couple of days drag so much it's unreal. There are so many of us now on the 2WW that going by statistics 25% of us should get a 

Even if it's not me, we all deserve it just by default for going through all of this. Good Luck everyone.


----------



## janey751975

Morning All,

*Anrol* if no AF yet then just keeping believing!! Been reading lots of different websites and many don't get BFP till 14Dpiui or even day 15/16/17!

I can't wait till Thursday so I have made a decision to test tomorrow (12dpiui) I am prepared for a BFN. I have no symptons at all, I feel great today actually. Not as lethargic and bloated as I have been over the last week or so. But at least I can prepare myself for the next round of treatments.... I will test again on Thursday just to be sure!!

How is everyone else feeling? Not long for us all... Lianne, Spoon, Anrol, nights, Calluna, did I miss anyone? Sorry if I did...

Lots of love and


----------



## HelsB

Hello again  thanks for the encouragement so far. My dominant folicle has increased from 12mm on Sat to 17mm today so waiting for call to say if IUI is tomorrow or Wed ... then the agonising 2ww ... eeekkk so excited / nervous .... eeeeeekkk!

Good luck to everyone else and fingers crossed x


----------



## shellmcglasgow

Hi all I've not been on for a few days been mega busy only way I can get thru this 2ww but nearly at the half way point woo hoo

HelsB - fantastic, fingers crossed u'r bloods results come bk good so u can do iui x

congratulation to D78 and becky fantastic news and I the same as Jeps it gives us all great hopes that our time will come and pass the hankies will u....lol

Jeps- aww what a lovely job well once u get them to stay still and look at the camera...lol

MissM - yeah am with the royal too I was in on tue, to go in wed 8/8 for the blood test (que dramatic music) fingers crossed for us and with us being 2 days apart never know might see u in maternity ward 

Anrol - oh I really hope u get a positive sounds strange how no AF but no positive either, maybe give u'r clinic a call see what they say?

TTC-Tania - try keep busy is the only way I can get thru 2ww, altho my mum is proper doing my head in keeps telling me I should be sitting with my feet up and let DP do everything...OMG I think I would spontaniously conbust if I was to sit and do nothing I'd never be off google lol

nights1 - me too boobs are getting huge and bit sore, DP is loving it wants me to wear low cut tops everywhere lol what are they like

sunflowergirl - am a day 6 in and also don't have af normally so all the symptoms I get are from trigger shot and pessiries so no way to tell until otd day, I've been keeping busy after work try keep my mind off it but it's so hard, excercise I've just been walking as normally do aerobic and inverval training so just been taking it easy, I did go swimming last week too think that'll be ok

good luck every1 and if Anrols % are right some of us should get BFP so babydust to all and I really hope so x


----------



## incywincy

I'm really peed off with my other half, tutting and sighing about me not drinking coffee & avoiding alcohol. 'I drank coffee all the way through both my pregnancies'. Her pregnancies were both accidents, not £1k a go shots in the f***ng dark. When you find out you're pregnant 6 weeks into it, it's totally different to planning for and having to pay a lot for a few chances. And once we're out of money, what then? 

Of all the people to just not get it. 

And now I feel irrationally premenstrual angry, the absence of which I had been taking as a good sign.


----------



## Anrol

Oh *Incywincy* I thought of you when I was feeling a bit down after the latest negative test this morning. I thought just how brave you are doing all that travelling and spending all that money to achieve your goal. It occured to me that however much the thought of another cycle of injections and timing and scans really doesn't enamour me at all, it must be so much harder for you. Unfortunately this journey isn't as easy for us as it is for those who have conceived naturally or "by accident" and sometimes I think people say the wrong thing in the absence of knowing the right thing to say. I try to tell myself when people are moaning about their kids, that there, with the grace of God go I one day. Try not to take it as said with mean intentions, don't stress yourself hun, keep positive.


----------



## shellmcglasgow

oh geez incy I feel for u, even tho u'r partner is going thru it with u she maybe just hasn't really thought about what she's saying it is so hard when other girls just don't get how difficult it can be when it happens so easily for them.

My sister in law is pregnant the now and she's told me she's gonna keep her moses basket for me, although this is a lovely gesture I also feel like she's jinxed me already as am not pregnant yet I mean she won't have it in her house until the baby comes but it's ok to keep it for me even tho I don't need it yet....arghhhhh now u've got me starte lol


----------



## Lianne

Hi everyone

Just a quick update................Just decided to do a test as OTD tomorrow and have been very exceptionally heavy bleeding for two days now.  Too much info about to come so be prepared........... have lost about 4 really big clots, can't believe how much period pain i had yesterday and i've never bleed like this before. Feel gutted but have been expecting the BFN for a few days now. Will test again in the morn just to see it through properly. Was so convienced this was going to work as everything had gone so well. On to the next cycle then!!!

Keeping everything crossed for you all. 

Lianne x x


----------



## MissM

Lianne, I had exact same on 1st IUI... really heavy clotting the day after I got my BFN. Makes you even more miserable!!!! Good luck on your next round xxx


ShellyMc - good luck and I really hope so!!!!! I have 3 close friends all pregnant - it would be lovely if we were all in!!     


Incywincy - you need to grow an extra layer of skin going through this! Even those closest can be unintentionally hurtful or unthoughtful. I've found its the ones you least expect that have given us the most support and not necessarily the ones we took for granted would! Chin up   xxx


Good luck to everyone on 2ww - the stats are for at least one of us!!


----------



## incywincy

Thanks girls, I feel better now. I know it's said without thinking but it is just frustrating. 

Anrol, I know how you feel, another negative for me too. I'm just going to keep testing until Friday. I really can't read myself one way or the other to know if it's going to be good or bad. 

Shellmc, I think I'd have to say something like 'oh so t okay to tempt fate for me but not for you'. You think she'd realise being pregnant herself. 

Lianne, sorry to hear about the bfn, but keep focused on the next round, it's the best way to go. 

Thanks missm, I'm usually pretty good with things like that but perhaps it's the impending pmt sensitivity kicking in. 

Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## janey751975

Morning everyone, 

Lianne I am sorry to hear about your BFN, I tested at 12dpiui this morning and also got a BFN   I have got another HPT to use on OTD on Thursday but I think AF will be here before then.... 

ShellMc I found from the halfway mark it started to go quicker so I hope it does for you to, keeping everything crossed for you! 

Incywincy my DH has made some comments which I know he didn't mean to sound bad but I jumped down his throat I am thinking it has to be the hormones and the stress of the situation... I think we are the only ones who really know whats it like to be going through this... 

Anrol I hope AF still hasn't reared her head, that's my only hope now too. I am just glad that I got to test early before AF shows up. It's the first pregnancy test I have ever taken!! How nervewracking watching that egg timer for 3 minutes!!!


----------



## Anrol

Good morning everyone,

Haven't got time for a juicy mail this morning, I've got a client due into the office any minute now. How rude! don't they know that I have other things on my mind? ha ha, being busy is really helping.

*Janey* It's very nerve wracking. I found myself staring at the stick willing the line to appear this morning. It didn't. But as yet AF still hasn't shown up. I'm not really sure what to do next to be honest. I've tried phoning the fc this morning but I haven't got through as yet. Then I realised it's day 13 and they might tell me off so I'll try to phone them again tomorrow. 

I think today is going to be the longest day of my life so far............... 

Good luck everyone


----------



## incywincy

Anrol, if it's before your test date, they'll just tell you to wait and try again on test date.  I hope today passes quickly for you. 

Janey, you're only 12dpiui, still a way away from test date.  Don't lose hope just yet.  I am being a hypocrite here because I am due to test on Friday but am convinced it's negative myself.  I think AF will arrive soon, I have got aches starting already.

I tested this morning without my glasses, with blurry sleepy eyes and spent ages imagining lines that weren't there on the test strip!  Still a few days to go, so fingers crossed.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey girls  come on and put those pesting stick away until the test day as I didn't test till day 15 cos like you all I thought my AF was coming that I couldn't bear to test on the test day  so come on get busy and be happy and pretend you are pregnant.
Becky7 xx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

u tell them becky get the sticks away not long to go 

am offically half way today woo hoo and so far not been too bad keeping busy and got my mym staying as her bathroom is being done so she'll be driving me crazy enough without having 2ww too worry about...lol 

fingers crossed girls am hoping we get a BFP on this cycle give us a wee boost


----------



## Anrol

Hi everyone,

Becky, you made me laugh. You've got a point but testing is just too tempting!

I'm just wondering if anyone else is using the cyclogest pessaries? and if so do you know if they can hold off AF?

My OTD is tomorrow but judging  by the very rude absence of a positive line in any shape or form i'm not hopeful. However Af still hasn't arrived and my cycle is usually 24-25 days. This is day 31 and i'm pulling my hair out!!! I find it very strange that i'm so late if it's a negative


----------



## incywincy

Is cyclogest a type of progesterone?  If so, I believe it can have an effect on AF.  Nearly tomorrow, you can phone your clinic then if neither a line or AF turn up, see what they can suggest.  

I have definite AF pains now, slightly tender boobs, right on time for AF on Thurs/Fri.  However, I've just had an unusual bout of dizziness and nausea for about 30 minutes, not like me at all.  So conflicting, I wish either a line or AF would hurry up, am too impatient!

I am probably taking next month off if it's negative again, but I am going to use the time to record everything in my non-2ww because I don't remember ever getting AF pains this early before, and I did last month too.  I'd like to compare it to a non-IUI cycle just to see what I normally experience in detail.

Becky, how is everything going?

Shell, shhh, just you wait, in 2 days time you'll be weeing on endless strips of cardboard too!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey incywincy  stop thinking about anything  just relax and stop worrying  even though it sound all good so just relax girls.
As for cyclogest  if your AF gonna come it gonna come if it hadn't come it not gonna come  So relax and go and have a massage you all lovely ladies and stop thinking about the next treatment as I belive whatever you say too soon it will happen.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Jeps

Hi Anrol


Yes, I do believe cyclogest holds off af. It delayed mine by about 3 or 4 days when I did my FET. I wish I'd known about that beforehand. Having said that we're all different and respond to the drugs in different ways.


I have PMT in a big way so sure I'll my period is on its way.


I agree that you should all put the sticks away, but I bet you anything I get them out early too! Ha.


Good luck all


Xxxxx


----------



## Calluna

Hello all! 

Well I've got a ton of work on at the mo and my repetitive strain in my wrist has just flared up again so typing is a bit awkward but just wanted to pop on to send everyone some    

I'm struggling to string together 5 seconds when my attention isn't on my womb


----------



## Calluna

Stupid left hand somehow posted that before I finished! 

Lianne & Sarah - so sorry to hear it's BFN this time  

Anrol - it's the fall in progesterone that triggers AF so yes if you're taking progesterone support I'm afraid that would tell your body not to have AF yet. Still - they give it to you to make sure the egg has time to implant properly so there is still a chance - some people don't test positive until well after the traditional 14 days  

Janey & Spoon - nearly there - keeping everything crossed for you!   

Fliss - any news?  

Incy - the nausea sounds promising! Keep it up! (or maybe keep it down actually) 

Nights, Shellmc, MissM, Jeps, Tania, HelsB, Sunflower - hope you're all doing ok


----------



## MissM

Hi girls, 

Yes the pessaries are lovely    and yeah they give you pregnancy symptoms so it's impossible to read your body which is sooo frustrating at this crucial time! It can also affect a HPT outcome so I defo agree... bin the sticks and just ride it out... we've all waited this long so whats a couple of weeks?? I found it harder as it got down to a couple of days to go but just keeping busy busy helps.. anything to distract from baby thoughts! I waited until the morning of blood test so I had an idea... and managed to hold myself together until I got home then cried into a tub of Haagen Daz   !!!  

Good luck girls xxx


----------



## Spoon2502

Hi guys
Not been on for while, hope everyone is ok and sorry I'm not replying to people personally.

Got my period this morning had already tested yesterday as I knew AF was on her way and just wanted to get it over with.

I've just called the hospital and have been told to wait till next month before we have our last attempt.

Can't help but think this IUI is all a waste of time

So fed up today


----------



## Calluna

So sorry this wasn't your time Spoon. Don't give up hope - you will get there eventually. Enjoy the month off from all this stress


----------



## BECKY7

Oh spoon  don't GIVE UP YET  if it can work for me at 41 it will work for you and if it with your DP  does he have any problem with his sperm etc  or why don't you either have sperm donor or go straight with IVF
Becky7 xx


----------



## Spoon2502

Thanks calluna I will try to enjoy a month off and not spend the whole time wishing my next period would hurry up and arrive!

Becky - congratulations to you, wishing you a very Happy and healthy pregnancy.

DH sperm is fine, I don't ovulate on my own though so need medication to make me grow eggies. We are having treatment with NHS so have 4 attempts at IUI first before moving onto IVF. I feel at least with IVF they know the eggie and spermy have met but with IUI there is never even any confirmation that I even ovulated. I may well be growing follies and then not releasing an egg on trigger. Who knows??!!

Here's hoping all the others on the thread have more success


----------



## BECKY7

Do you ever take evening primrose oil and do you use OPK or CBM to see if you get smiley etc  and it inportant to put it back at the right time as did you have any follies when you went on clomid and how many and how big and what is your lining 
Becky7 xx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

morning all

Spoon2502 - sorry this 1 didn't work for u guys but try to stay positive the next one may work am on my 2nd iui and if this one doesn't work I 've only got 1 more and then funding ends but I just feel if I stay positive then it just might work 

hope every1 is doing well and coping

afm I have such a short fuse the last few days am not used to all the hormones in my system and think it's what pmt prob feels like but my poor DP keeps getting me being a moody biatch and as soon as I do it I instanly reget it but can't seem shake it off....does any1 else feel like this?


----------



## Spoon2502

Becky -i use OPKs and I have had a smiley face in the past but not every month and obviously even though we've had sex at all the right time around a smiley face, I've never got pregnant.

What is the deal with evening primrose oil? Should I try it this month on my month off? What dose do I take? How often and for how long?


----------



## BECKY7

Hey shellmcglagow  yes all normal  as my DP had to put up with my snapping  moody etc in the last 3 year of our TX till I finally got my BFP so yes it part of the parcel unless you know how to snap out of it and have fun and stop thinking about all these TX as that what I did as had a break for 7 month to get our life back on track  we went out got drunk etc in those 7 month and fell great that I went back to running etc before I start my 1st IUI then BAM  so I know it hard as I have been there and heard it many many time  RELAX
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Ok well I do know some women ovulate every now and then like you  and I do lucky ovualate every month as I alway get my smiley on day 10/11  and evening primrose is to make sure you ovulate as well cm  but do not take it after you ovulate  only from day 1 of your cycle till you ovualate  and yes take it now as it is very strong  that can happen now ok and do you take any pregnancare and 1000 vit C  and I take seluim to thick my lining which was 12mm on my last scan which they said it was perfect.
Becky7 xx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

thanx becky7 glad it's not just me and I am working on the relaxing bit..lol after our iui funding runs out we will be having a 6 month gap b4 moving on to IVF if we need to fingers crossed tho I'll not need it x


----------



## nights1

Hey just a quick post , good luck to people for OTD in the next few days hope its a  

Sorry to hear of   and i hope everyone else is hoping well in the 2ww! sorry i cant comment on individual posts just want to check in with u guys wishing everyone lot6s and lots of luck xxx


----------



## Anrol

Hi everyone,

Sorry to burst your bubble of happiness there nights1 but AF has shown up for me and I have a negative. The fat ladies singing!

I'm feeling very down at the mo and dreading the christening I'm going to at the weekend. 

I contacted my consultant today and she's put me on back to back treatment so no time to feel sorry for myself. I'd better put myself back together sharpish.

Spoon, I feel your pain.  

Becky7 I'm going out right now to get myself some primrose. And I mean literally NOW!

Bye guys.

    for the rest of you. x


----------



## BECKY7

Oh Anrol  oh bloody witch eh  so sorry so go and have a drink  as I did go to my brother in law christen and I got so **** but I got **** the night before too and 10 day later after the christen I had IUI and still got pregnant  so no drinking before TX are load of rubbish  it only during 2 week I didn't drink apart from pint of warm milk and 2 litres of water.
Good luck for your next TX and pray it will work this time.
Becky7 xx


----------



## incywincy

Anrol, I'm sorry to hear that. I was wondering how you'd got on today. At least going straight into the next round means you'll get focused on that. Have yourself a good drink first! I'm going out on Saturday and if it's bfn, I'm getting hammered!  

I am getting more and more frustrated. Becky, I know you'll tell me to relax, but I'm just too impatient. I just want a concrete answer! I'm not good at waiting for things. Two more sleeps, unless the witch gets me first. I want to go to bed early!


----------



## BECKY7

I know the feeling incywincy but I find  an hour walk seem to do the trick to keep my mind of it  and if you feel like testing early  just come on these site and we will snap you out of it lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Jeps

Totally gutted for you Anrol.  Don't give up though. xxxx


----------



## sunflowergirl

really sorry to hear that anrol that is rubbish    agree with incywincy at least you are going straight back in there....seriously go out for a big night, and treat yourself to something that you would normally do, or cannot do if you get your BFP! this process is so horrendous....you will get there

incywincy good luck for the next couple of days  

xx


----------



## hevaroo

hi everyone, not posted for a while as have had a month off whilst we went on holiday, will be starting iui number 5 this month! 

becky- congrats on the bfp, great news!  

anrol and spoon- so sorry af showed  . spoon, i know how you feel, i feel like iui is a waste of time too, but i suppose we have a better chance with it than without! so any chance is worth taking. 

good luck to all of you on the 2ww! x


----------



## nights1

Gutted for u Anrol   good luck for the next treatment,  I'm losing hope by the second I'm dreading Saturday but I totally agree with the other ladies have a night out let ur hair down before u start maybe ? That's my plan if it isn't my time yet !! 

Good luck everyone ... Oh I feel like crying right now!!


----------



## smc81

Evening ladies
After getting a bfn at the end of July, I am back on it again. Day 5 today, just done my first menopur injection for this cycle and been on clomid a few days. Feeling those mood swings already, had a few tears tonight and feeling very sorry for myself. 
Why does all of this have to be so hard??

Sarah x


----------



## janey751975

Just lying in bed with the worst AF pains I've ever had.....don't think I'll make testing tomorrow morning  looks like Im out this month too. Back to the drawing board...

Night all..


----------



## Anrol

Hey everyone,

Thank you everyone for thinking of me. Something very strange is happening and i'm not sure what to think. AF was coming but then didn't. So now I've got all the meds for next tx but I can't start it. Test yesterday was negative but I'm a bit bewildered now. Do you think I should test again in a day or two if AF still doesn't re appear?

Janey & Spoon   hope your ok.

Nights and Incywiny I'm definitely going out to get royally p****d - as soon as AF turns up properly!

Come on guys we need some good news on here...........


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Anrol  when did you have your IUI as I was told to test from day 14-16 after IUI which is why I did the test on day 15  and like I said I thought my AF was coming but it didn't as I during 2 week I felt something then day 14 I felt nothing apart from AF coming but didn't so I test day 15 and got my BFP  even now I still felt nothing.
Becky7 xx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

morning all

anrol - won't do any harm to test again did u have a blood test confirming BFN otherwise u never know??

janey751975 - big hugs let us know how u got on don't give up till the end day xx

smc81 - I know it is such an emotional ride we have to go thru I've been a aging bull last few days but feel it subsiding a bit now thank god poor DP can't take anymore...lol good luck with injection and hope those follies grow for u'r 1st scan x

nights1 - good luck for sat and stay positive it's over yet few days to go x

hevaroo - welcome bk hope u had a fab relaxing hol and ready to go again really hope u get BFP this round fingers crossed for u x

afm - was feeling bit low this morning as not really feeling any different but just read on another thred that a girl with no  symptoms just got BFP so thought I share it with u guys and hope it brings some hope it was a pick up I really needed, roll on wed, good luck girls x


----------



## Calluna

Anrol - gag that fat lady! Definitely worth another test tomorrow if AF doesn't get going properly  

Janey - any news?    

Nights & Incy - don't give up hope just yet!    I caved and tested early yesterday (sorry Becky!  ) and it was negative. I've had some strange pinching/pulling sensations and occasional brief AF-type cramps since day 5 so was feeling quite hopeful but feeling more and more like AF is on the way now. Determined to stay positive to the end though! We're surely due some BFPs!  

Welcome back Sarah and Hevaroo - good luck for this round!  

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## incywincy

Hi hevaroo, nice to see you back, good luck for this round! 

Anrol, definitely test tomorrow if still no af. Sometimes the bfp comes late. What a cruel trick eh? Well count down to this one day and then still aren't guaranteed an answer! 

I got a negative this morning, but I have decided next month to not use digital ones. I don't mind the line ones but ran out and am now using digital - seeing 'not pregnant' is so much worse than just the absence of a little line! So next time, just sticking to line ones. 

I am going to have a nice day out with DW today, going to keep away from this site. As lovely as you all are, I start obsessing if I spend too much time on here, so going to delete the link from my phone browser and have a day off. I'll call back in tomorrow morning to see how everyone is. 

Good luck all, fx for you all.


----------



## Anrol

*Incywincy* I am so with you with the test sticks. I much prefer the line ones. Was ok not seeing the line then yesterday on OTD I too only had the digital one left and the "not pregnant" display is just so rude and hurtfull. Dislike it a lot. Have a lovely day out!

*Calluna and ShellMC* Is nature really this cruel? Work is making me keep it together but I really don't dare to hope to be honest.

*Becky* if AF not here by the morning I'm going to test again. Just in case.

*Hevaroo* Welcome back x


----------



## janey751975

Morning everybody,

*Anrol* keep testing, you just never know! Have you ever been this late before?? I was actually 2 days early this time! I tested at 7am this morning and got my period at 10am!  on the plus side it means I can get started again. Feeling really positive considering the result (although I may be high on coffee, just treated myself to a "proper" Costa after 2 months of no caffeine!!!) I am also "treating" myself to a long run tonight, can't wait..... back to have baseline scan Saturday morning and start Menopur again.

*Nights, Incywincy, Calluna, ShellMc, smc81* stay positive ladies, surely we are due a BFP this month....

*Hevaroo* welcome back and   

Sorry if I missed anyone... good luck to you all.......


----------



## Anrol

Hi *Janey,* sorry AF turned up for you. Still nothing for me and I don't feel any pains as if it's coming either. I'm going to the supermarket in a minute to go and buy yet another test. My head is shot to be honest. The only other time I've ever been late is when I've had all the medication but not the ovulation shot. Other than that regular as clockwork. I just really want the waiting to be over. It's killing me.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Anrol  that how I felt  so you only got few more hour til your 1st pee in the morning so do the test in the morning and go out with your DH for nice long walk to keep your mind of it for 1 more night and hope you will have your dream tom morning.
Becky7 xx


----------



## janey751975

Thinking     for you *Anrol* it would be great to see your BFP!!

afm - I am off out with DH for a glass or two of wine....sod it!!!


----------



## BECKY7

Good for you janey
Becky7 xx


----------



## janey751975

OUCH! Not sure it was worth it!! Feeling delicate today....  

Happy Friday everyone x


----------



## shellmcglasgow

LOL janey get some stogy food into u and u'll feel better x

happy friday bk at u

good luck with scans and tests today hope every1 on 2ww is keeping sane and those follies are growing for every1 else


----------



## incywincy

Aww Janey!  Agree with shell, stuff your face with some stodge and lots of tea and you'll be fine soon.

OTD for me and it's a negative.  AF is taking it's sweet time coming along though, not started properly yet.  I've had a massive temp drop so I know it's on it's way.  I wish it would come properly because I'm planning a day out tomorrow and if I'm not pregnant it will involve lots of alcohol, so I'd like to know for sure either way so I can plan!

I have been considering taking a month's break.  I'd like to enjoy the rest of my summer holidays without being consumed with TTC things.  I'd like a couple of evening strolls to the pub with DW and nice things like that.  Also, the August flights will be horrendously expensive, possibly even sold out (as tomorrow's flight is) and my next ovulation date is smack bang in the middle of Copenhagen Gay Pride weekend so a hotel room will be hard to come by (shame, as I'd love to go see it!).

Anrol, hope you've had some good news this morning.

Nights and Calluna, good luck for tomorrow's testing!  And to the nearly-testers, hope the last few days go by quickly for you.


----------



## BECKY7

Oh incywincy  so sorry to hear your news  and good for ou to take a break as your right August is way too expensive to travel etc.

Anrol  how ou doing as did you do the test unless her witch has arrive.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Calluna

Any news Anrol?    

So sorry it was a negative Janey and Incy      

AF feels imminent for me and test this morning is still showing negative so it's looking like our hopes for this little flurry of OTDs are resting on you Nights! Hope this is your time!


----------



## Anrol

Hi guys, got one of my fur babies cuddling on my lap so I'm one handed typing on my phone. AF arrived last night with a vengeance. And I found out toda that my "friends" are all meeting tonight. I'm not invited as one of them is pregnant so they think I'd make it awkward. I'm very upset. Looks like I'm a social pariah now too. Back on the injections tonight too. Oh joy!


----------



## BECKY7

Oh Anrol  oooo so close eh  and would you feel funny if you went out with them girl knowing 1 of them is pregnant as if you wouldn't feel funny then I would call them girls and say don't be silly  but if you do then that understandable  and how quick for you to start our injection eh  and be postive for this time round.  
Becky7 xx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

I don't blame u for being upset anrol what a bunch of cows  , they could have asked u and then if u didn't feel like socialising then u have the option but they could have asked    girls can be3 right *****es sometimes.


----------



## nights1

Good luck Anrol on ur next go Have everything crossed for u and every girl on here    shame that "friends" think that .... u should tell them how that makes u feel ...really should have been asked first.. 

Feeling very Low today OTD tomoro so scared am expecting AF anytime soon tho, have such negative thoughts right now!! I have had a few cramps today quite sharp ones think its close to game over for me  

My self and DH cant afford a second try if this is deffo game over If / when AF arrives so going to try and start again in the new year  

Wishing everyone all the luck in the world and lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## hevaroo

hello all   hope you're all ok and you have some sunshine like we do where i am. 

just a quick one... i have been reading a book which i thought might interest you all, it's called 'the two week wait' by sarah rayner. It's about 2 couples going through ivf and egg sharing, as we are all going through fertility tx i thought it quite relevant and its been a great read! i would highly recommend it to you all, it'll help pass you're 2ww! 

xx


----------



## jellybaby81

hi to all, just wondering if this topic is also august iui's? i am on day 2 of iui #2 and looking for cycle buddies got a call from clinic yest to say am due for a smear test and i need to do it prior to iui in 12 days time so that has me under pressure now! anyone had this?
best wishes to all testing this week!


----------



## nights1

Hiya ladies ! Just to let u no done my test this morning and u never gues in a million years two tests two  I'm in shock to say the least!! Going to call Hosp Monday morning and get this varified 

Thank u everyone for all ur advice and support wishing u all the luck xx


----------



## Anrol

Nights that is wonderfully news. I'm so happy for you x


----------



## nights1

Thanks Anrol, hoping u get the same result soon xx


----------



## janey751975

Nights that is such good news!! We were well overdue some good news and hope that this whole process can be worth while.... 

xx


----------



## nights1

Thanks janey, let's hope this good news is a sign of more to
Come ...


----------



## Fliss44

Hi ladies,
Sorry I haven't posted in a while.  I think I just needed my second hcg bloods today to confirm it, but I'm also a BFP!  It's three weeks today since my IUI!  Was tested last Saturday and have been again tested today!  Levels are great and I'm booked in for my first scan a week on Tuesday.  It's all very surreal!
Hope everyone else is OK.
xx


----------



## nights1

Congratulations fliss x


----------



## Calluna

Woohoo! Fantastic news Nights and Fliss! It's about time we had some more good news to celebrate


----------



## hevaroo

congrats nights and fliss!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey fliss and night  big congrats to you 2  and now relax and let your sweetie get comfortable and look after yourself.
Becky7 xx


----------



## butterflykiss44

Hey all just wanted to let you all no my first iui was done on the 7/7/12 a week into my 2ww i had a slight bleed which turned to brown spotting. a week later when my AF was due it didn't come the day it was due or the day after so i took a test which was a BFN. the next day i went to do another test but came on my AF, so rand the fertility unit to arrange my next IUI, took my chlomid as told then last Monday morning i woke up with sharp pains in my tummy and was spotting rang my GP who took a test which was a BFP but suspected an ectopic. Sadly this was the case and i was rushed in for an emergency op to have my right tube removed as it had split an had internal bleeding , I'm now recovering at home, i have an appointment with my consultant on the 12/9/12 to discuss my next IUI. After 3 and half years of TTC to finally to be told I'm pregnant then for it to be took away so quick with also having one of my tubes removed is devastating but with 100% support from my DH and friends and family I'm staying positive and am even more determined to have the baby Ive wanted for soooo long , on a positive note i cant believe my first IUI worked so it can happen.  

LITTLECARLYBEAN
SHELLMCGLASGOW
LIANNE

thankyou for your support in your earlier posts and wish you and all the members on this blog lots of luck, this site has certainly helped me through this i dont feel alone anymore


----------



## shellmcglasgow

afternoon girls

OMG girls we have 2 fantastic news am chuffed too bits for u guys wishing u a healthy pregnancy and enjoy like becky says x

butterflykiss44 thank u for u'r kind words am in tears here for u, hope u'r are recovering well and keep positive u know it can happen I really hope u'r next try is the one x

hevaroo am gonna check out u'r book sounds interesting and will keep me going, I've gave up on 50 shades lol

jellybaby81 welcome yes this is for iui for aug, just quite a few of us are on 2ww, I had to have a smear just b4 starting tx but I am due another one but will wait to the end of 2ww, think it is quite normal for fertility clinic to do this b4 starting x

afm got few days left b4 testing and been getting some sharp pains in my stomache so not too sure what it means, I don't get af normally so can't tell if it's that am staying hopeful that I might get good news x


----------



## jellybaby81

thanks for replying shellmcg, not long now till u test, my last 2ww lasted forever!!!!! will have try to keep busier on the nxt one. have smear test booked for wed cd 6 plus my first follicle check  that day also! hope to have some company on this thread along the way it can be a lonesome journey! best of.luck to all testing 
jellybaby
ps read that book quite enjoyed it! could write several of them myself at this stage hee hee.x


----------



## alex84

Hi Everyone,
Not sure what to write tbh. Ive been reading threads for months now, trying to find answers to my questions, rather than ask.
So .... the hubby and I have been ttc for years and I fell pregnant last June and miscarried early on. We went to see the consulant in march and we were told we had un explained fertility but they could not treat us at that time because I was overweight (I'm not gonna lie obese), I miscarried and used food to get me through. So since March I've been back to the hospital every 8 weeks to see if I'm any closer to getting help. My next appointment is Tuesday and my last target was 5 kilos ( I have 1kg to go for Tuesday), which will make a total of 21kg since my first appointment, but I can't help but worry myself sick about it.
If the appointment goes to plan and they are happy with my weight they will invite me back the following Tuesday to collect meds and I will start IUI in Septemeber cycle. 
My problem is I have been back and forth every 8 weeks but its always been a discussion about my weight and the option we have, no detail about what happens how I will feel etc.
If anyone could share there experience I would be very grateful.
Stressing out and feeling very anxious.


----------



## Anrol

Hi *Alex84* I thought i'd write you a quick reply as you are in exactly the same position as myself re the unexplained infertility and the mc last year. I also used food as a crutch and I was slighlty over their limit, although they told me to lose it before starting ivf.
IUI is a tough journey, but it's manageable. The meds will usually be injectables. The first one is the worst. It's the actual thought of it that is much worse than the actual action. the best thing that you can do is stay calm about it. Depending what meds your on will depend how you feel. I had a course of clomid, and I felt awful on it. In fact one day I nearly had a complete melt down. However, I was rational enough to know how irrational I was being, this is what got me through. I remember how I was after the mc, unstable and just generally emotionally unhinged, and I connected the drugs then to pregnancy hormones so it was easier to deal with as I knew it would pass. The feelings at the time of the mc were all new to me and a complete shock. Once I started on GonalF injectables it was much easier. the side effects for me were (apart from sore boobies) non existent.
You will be fine, you have to be, you have no choice. It's not anywhere near as bad as you think it is and there are so many people on here to ask for advice, you'll have plenty of support. If I can give you one piece of advice it would be to buy some numbing cream for the injections. I'm not sure if it actually works or if it's psychological but I swear by it. 
Take everything one step at a time and every step of the way there will be someone on here with some help and advice on the next step. Good luck.
*Butterflykiss* my heart goes out to you, keep your chin up.... what's for you, won't go by you x

All you other lovely ladies, I'm back onto second round of meds, and after 2 x  i'm inspired to keep going. Baby dust to all. x


----------



## shellmcglasgow

alex84 1st off welcome and ask away when I 1st started I was exactly the same and being able to ask questions on here has given me confidence that this is gonna work x

I had to lose lose 2 stone b4 starting treatment and one time I was 1 pound off targat and I was heartbroken coz I had worked so hard to get to that point but it just made me work harder now am no skinny mini but the clinic are happy with my weight and am still losing so win win  

leading up to iui I take daily injections which I did myself some of the girls get DP/H to do these as needle phobic or just to involve them bit more, also going to the clinic everyother day a week into taking injections for scans to see how the follies are growing every clinic is different but mine allow 2 follies of 16mm in size and lining of at least 6mm to allow procedure if u have more it maybe cancelled this never happened to me but I did under respond on the 1st ostrogen level in blood test dropped too low even tho I had a 17mm follie, I was gutted but got bk on the rollercoaster quick as I could. my second I had 1 @ 17mm bu got bfn and am currently on my 3rd fingers crossed I test tue so roll on tue.

I have found the iui procedure alot like a smear test and it only takes about 15/20 min and I got some cramping a few hours after I was also given pesseries to ake twice a day 3 days after procedure these I hate they give all the symptoms of early pregnancy and make it really hard as u cannot tell if u'r bfn or bfp but I find the hardest part is the 2week wait (2ww) 1st time I didn't know what to expect and it was torture this time I have totally filled my diary so with work or socialing to keep my mind off it..

hope this is of help and we all know how u feel on here, it has helped me heaps as none of my family or friends really know how it feels to not concieve naturally x


----------



## Calluna

Shellmc - good luck for testing tomorrow - I'll be thinking of you 

Butterflykiss - sounds like you've been through hell. I really hope when you have your next appointment you can get things moving again towards a healthy new BFP 

Alex - well done on losing all that weight - hope they're happy with your progress and you can get started on your journey soon  

Jellybaby - welcome and good luck for your scan on Wed  

AFM, I'm definitely out for this cycle - negative test on Sat and AF arrived yesterday. On to round five!


----------



## shellmcglasgow

thanks calluna I was bad today and did a test this morning although otd not til wed it's showing bfn dunno if I did it too early but had really bad sleep last night worring about it so just done it, never know might be too early hoping so but not getting my hopes up for this one.

got 1 more iui left so here hoping I just done it too early x


----------



## janey751975

Hey Everyone, 

Shellmc - keeping thinking positive thoughts! It's not over till it's over. I was the same as you and couldn't wait 2 more days and tested on 12dpiui, I was just glad to get to do a test even though it was BFN. Kept the hope up for a little bit longer. Thinking    thoughts for you. 

Calluna - sorry to hear BFN are you going staight to round 5? How many IUI will you do? 

Anrol - SNAP I am on second round of menopur so we might be cycle buddies again! 

Butterflykiss - life is so cruel, I am sorry for your news. What would we do without our families at times like this. I am thinking of you. 

Once again - nights and fliss thanks for sharing your good news, it keeps our spirits and hopes up. 

Welcome to Jellybaby and Alex you won't be sorry you found us on here, I don't know what I would have done without this support. 

afm - I am back on the menopur for round 2 DIUI, the hospital would ideally have liked me to check in this Saturday (CD11) but I am away in Bournemouth for the weekend so at my own risk I have to wait till Monday (CD13) to go in for scan. They said that if I overstimm it's a chance I will have to take for being away!!! Let nature take it's course.....


----------



## hevaroo

Calluna- sorry AF arrived   
I'm also about to start our 5th DIUI, waiting for AF to start after a month off, was expecting it end of last week but still no sight! its keeping me waiting this month. good luck x


----------



## janey751975

Hevaroo - it's always the way, when we really want AF to come along she makes us wait.... good luck with #5 hope you had a relaxing month off.


----------



## jellybaby81

hi guys
firstly thanks for the big welcome its great to read these threads and feel supported and understood. starting this journey we decided that we would keep it to ourselves at the time it felt right now am not so sure as hubby not the greatest talker! feeling like ttc is ruling my thoughts and life at the moment its so hard to disengage! considering i had a successful preg via iui 2 yrs ago my plan of action is to do repeat iuis and hopefully one will work!!!!
butterfly kiss my friend is just recovering from a serious ectopic and is reciecving free counselling from the hosp. hope u are recovering ok
calluna sorry for ur bfn do u iui every month or take a break? i am hoping to just keep going mth after mth if they will let me! janey 1975 we can be cycle buddies uf u like? i am on day 4 of clomid and gonal f alternate days cos i tend to overstimulate
shellymcg fingers crossed for u
jellybaby


----------



## MissM

Nights & Fliss - congratulations!! Great to see some BFP on here, it was looking quite dire!!!


Caluna - good luck on round 5, lots of luck x


Butterflykiss - so sorry for you both, it's a cruel world -  I wish you a speedy recovery and lots and lots of luck for next time xxx


ShellyMc - chin up - it's not over 'till it's over! Still early and pessaries can affect the outcome so don't write it off until they call you. Lot of luck   xxx


AFM - 11 dpiui  - no AF yet, sore bb's, hot, thirsty and appetite not what it usually is, however putting it down to the progesterone. Hubby has insisted I buy a test and do it tomorrow but I'm not quite ready for another BFN so think I'll hold out until Thu


----------



## BECKY7

Hey missM  wow sound promising  but good for you to hold onto Thursday  good luck
Becky7 xx


----------



## MissM

Thanks Becky - thats some journey you've had - I'm glad it all worked out in the end   xxx


----------



## BECKY7

MissM. Yes we did but we still never give up  as it will work out in the end  at some point lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## Calluna

Thanks for the good wishes everyone   My clinic does a three IUI cycle package at a reduced rate so I've decided to have another three goes at natural IUI before we think about moving on to a medicated cycle. So far I've been having IUIs every other month - I feel like I need a month off to recover from the stress of the 2ww and I keep hoping that over time my cycle will drift away from ovulating at the weekend so we can get the IUI timing better. I can't believe that my cycle has been like clockwork and then the one month when I ovulate late it goes an entire week late and lands smack on the next weekend!   I'm hoping to have three IUIs in quick succession now because I really want to get things moving in case it's a long road ahead to that elusive BFP! 

Shell - any news?    

MissM - good luck for testing - good for you if you can hold out till Thursday!    

Hevaroo - hope your AF turns up soon then you can get started  

Janey, Anrol & Jellybaby - hope your follies are starting to grow nicely  

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## smc81

Hi everyone
Just need a little reassurance really.I'm doing diui with clomid and menopur. Had my day 11 scan today, got 3 follicles - 12,13 and 15. I have to go in for another scan tomorrow and the nurse reckons I'll need IUI on Friday which is day 14. Last month follicles grew slower, and I had IUI on day 15. Going by the size of my follicles I think Saturday would be the ideal day for IUI but my clinic don't do it at weekends. My worry is that Friday is too early but really I have no other choice. Am I wasting one of my chances?

Sarah x


----------



## HelsB

Hi Sarah, I'd think Friday would be right. At the hospital that I have had my IUI they try for 18mm folicles as optimum size. I was on 75menopur only and my dominant folicle grew from 12 to 17mm in 2 days so they carried out the IUI the next day. On the NHS they aren't allowed to 'risk' greater than twins so I'm guessing if they wait too long there is a risk that all 3 would become mature. Do you know how thick your lining is? Apparently anything over 8 is what they are looking for. 
Trust in your clinic, they want it to work for you too ... and different hospitals have massively different criteria!
Good luck, Hels x


----------



## jellybaby81

Hi to all hope u are all wel?
Calluna thanks for the big welcome... are u starting iui again this month or taking a break?
Smc81 welcome i am also doing diui and last month on a fri had a 12mm which was 19mm by the monday so iwould say fri would be fine it would be great if all 3 grew!!!!! That wouldbe a great cycle. Last 2 months i have had one dominant follicle fly ahead which always disappoints me tho the clinic swears it makes no differerence  will they scan u between now and then? Will you trigger?
Afm had chat with clinic today bout ordering more ds (this iui will be our last vial) and they were saying our bloodtypes,characteristics etc are quite unique so slim pickings for us!  In for scan tom day 6 not sure why never been in that early before..... 
does everyone elses clinic scan every 2nd day?g luck to any testers out there
Jellyb


----------



## smc81

Hi jellybaby and Hels

Thanks for the advice, I feel a lot better about it now. The nurse didn't tell me how thick the lining was but said it was coming on nicely. I've got a scan tomorrow and they said I would be scanned again Thursday if they needed to check again. Fingers crossed for Friday then!

Thanks ladies
Sarah x


----------



## smc81

Jellybaby - my clinic scan day 5 to check for any cysts, then day 11 and then every other day usually.
Good luck!
Sarah xx


----------



## jellybaby81

Hey sarah!!!
You will be surprised by how quickly those follicles can grow. So fingers crossed for 18+ mm for friday. I am praying for good growth this month  eating lots of fruitandvegand brazil nuts too. Not sure where i heard it but apparently v good for stimming! Keep us posted on how u get on. I was successful on diui #2 2 yrs ago so hopefully 2nd one will be the charm for u (oh and me this time  )
Helsb hope ur 2 ww is not dragging too much!
jb


----------



## alex84

Thank you all for your kind welcome.
I did not post then run away I posted, forgot what thread I posted in and its took days to find it  . 
So today I had the dreaded weigh in. They had my height wrong so that made a massive difference to my BMI  , After stepping on the scales and going into the dreaded waiting room, Dr called me in. I am officially 20kg lighter than my first appointment 22 weeks ago. So after a congratulation and my emotional tears.  My DH and I meeting with the nurse on Monday to get prepared for out first cycle in September. I still can't believe it (i celebrated with carbs) .
He siad the drugs I would get is injectables but thats all i know .... anyone have a clue?
Im really worried my DH get stage fright so have to discuss possiblilties ..... anyone know if this has happened to anyone?
He also said I should be a weight loss councellor in his clinic .... teaching is enough I think.... lol
What is Natural IUI?


----------



## jellybaby81

Hi alex
Firstly big congrats on the weight loss fair play!!!!
I am on injectibles where i begin day 3 of my cycle basically inject a stimulant drug into your stomach generally every eve ( i do 6pm ) not as scary as it sounds. Your clinic will prob monitor you and then decide on inseminations. The drugs aim to produce 1 or more great eggs
a natural cycle is without drugs but with monitoring so prob only 1 egg. Not sure if injects make better eggs but i hope they do!
hope that helps
Jb


----------



## janey751975

Hey Jellybaby of course we can be cycle buddies!! I think there will be a few of us again this month on the 2ww around the same time all being well. It makes a world of difference. 

Because I am going away for a few days I am not getting a scan till CD12 on Monday. I hope I don't overstimm, I am on the same measure of menopur every other day as I was last month so fingers crossed. 

Good luck everyone..


----------



## shellmcglasgow

evening

smc81 - yeah I think u'r clinic are spot and like HelsB says u'r clinic want this as much as u do, good luck for fri remeber go with a full bladder and once u'r done just have a relaxing day if poss x

jellybaby81 - after I start injections I go into clinc after day 5 (usually a fri) for blood test and if all is ok go for scan on the mon or they might bring it forward to sat if their not happy (but this has never happened to me) after that they scan every 2nd day to keep a check on follies size x

alex84 YAY well done u fantastic chuffed to bits such a great feeling when u know u've finally got the go ahead and u'r hard work has paid off, am sure some carbs were well worth it for u'r hard work x

afm testing tomorrow but not confident at all, I'll keep u's posted x


----------



## jellybaby81

Hi janey
that sounds perfect re; day 12 they may even trigger u that night! I am on gonal f 75iu every other day thinks its the same as menopur. I will be in days 6,8,10,12 at this rate. Lucky clinic is only 30mins away. Are you doing anything different this month? 
Ps lucky you going away!!

woop woop best of luck shell its great u got this far that sounds promising!


----------



## smc81

Thanks shell. I think I'll start to get excited if tomorrow goes well. Why the full bladder? The nurse didn't mention that last time?

S x


----------



## janey751975

Jellybaby  - that would be great if they triggered on Monday night.... exciting stuff!!  

This month I will be asking the hospital to do the IUI sooner than last time, I think it was too close to the wire last month. They timed the IUI for 39 and a half hours after trigger. I wasn't sure if this was right but took their word for it, from what I can gather 40 hours is the maximum time you should leave it. So on the day I was taken in late and also they struggled to find my cervix for about 10 minutes so I think it would have gone over 40 hours by then... I am going to ask if they could make it more like 36 hours later this time. I am also going to rest, last IUI was followed by a really hectic weekend, it was my mother in law's 70th but she lives abroad as does my sister in law so we had them staying with us all weekend.... it was just manic. I am thinking of taking some time off work even, I want to give this my best shot!! 

What about you, any advice you could give? xx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

If u have a full blader for iui it makes it easier to do so my nurses tell me x


----------



## MissM

SMc81 - empty bladder for scans, full bladder for iui   

Think it's worth mentioning that I was told no 2 cycles are the same and it's true. I was jabbing for 18days on first IUI, and only took 7 days on 2nd so you really don't know how your body is going to respond.

Janey - my hosp work to the 36hr rule, but I'm not sure an hour or two will matter as the sperm live up to 3 days in there? My first iui didn't work and i followed everything to the letter, didn't drink, took time off after iui etc etc - so I chilled a bit this time round and just carried on as normal. If it's going to happen it's going to happen - I know its easy to obsess!

Shell, good luck tomorrow - everything crossed xx


----------



## jellybaby81

my clinic also follow the 36hr rule and i am happy with that as it worked before. as far as i am aware though frozen sperm only have a life span of 12-24 hrs so timing really is crucial when using donor.i am  trying to be as healthy as i can this month food wise because although i am thin i tend to eat badly so eating superfoods as much as possible. not going to take time off wk as i am better busy! may try getting a bit more active this wk too like walking 30mins a day improve blood flow? just a thought......


----------



## nights1

Good luck shellmc today with ur OT , and miss m for tOmoro... Snflower hope it's good news for u xx 

Sorry haven't read any posts so am a bit behind with u all xx 

Just thought I'd let u all no my  6 week scan is two weeks Friday coming! So excite and nervous at the same time ... Anyway I just wanted tO come on as i Haven't been on for a while just to wish everyone the very best of luck    thinking of u all 

Los and lots of baby dust for u all 

I'll keep popping back hoping to see more


----------



## janey751975

I would definitely recommend full bladder for IUI, because they were running late with mine I ended up going to the loo and they had a terrible time finding my cervix and it was quite uncomfortable for me. I don't think that was the only reason, apparently my cervix is low down and far back but I will most definately be going with a full bladder next time, not matter what!!! 

I think you're right MissM and Jellybaby maybe taking time off work isn't the best use of the 2ww!! I just need to be less stressed than last time at least for a day or two! I guess it all depends when the 2ww falls.... I have started walking a lot as well, I miss exercise!! 

Thinking of you all


----------



## shellmcglasgow

afternoon all

well just had phone call from clinic and confused.com, I did a pee stick this morning BFN as I thought after mon's sneaky 1 but clinic just called and say I have a very low BFP but may not stick so to go for blood test again on Fri duno what to make of that? any1 any ideas? I don't feel any different boobs not sore or anything?? just really emotional today had got my head around BFN and now just don't know what to think, theres also a strongbow sitting in the fridge calling my name...was gonna have a wee treat but it'll need to wait til fri...lol

good luck 2morrow miss m, really hoping u get BFP espically as u'r in the same clinic would be good to see a BFP x


----------



## jellybaby81

wow shell what a curve ball.... not sure what to say to be honest, except best of luck and hang in there. did they give u the hcg number ie like 20 
fingers crossed its good news friday, imagine!!!!!!
hows everyone else doing? gorg weather where i am today 
afm had scan this morn lots of follicles on both sides lining 6.1 and e2 538 both quite high for day 6 so we will see
hope everyones well 
jb


----------



## janey751975

*Shellmc* it's such a flipping rollercoaster ride. I really feel for you, on a positive note there is some hope there so keeping everything crossed for you.... keep that Strongbow chilling till Friday it's not too long to wait in the scheme of things......

Please keep us posted and I sending     

*Jellybaby* - the weather is gorgeous here too, looking forward to a nice relaxing weekend on the beach in Bournemouth visiting my gorgeous little nephew Jacob! I can't wait! Keeping everything crossed that those follies behave themselves for you...

afm - 3rd injection today, starting to feel tired again and twinges on the left side, hopefully I won't overstimm this weekend...  

Jane x


----------



## hevaroo

shell- i bet you are confused! why can't things ever just be simple? good luck, hoping and   for you that it is a BFP!

Still no sign of my AF, I'm on CD33 now! got to be the longest month ever, normally it's 27 or 28 days. don't really even feeling it coming yet, i bet when it does show it'll get me with avengeance! x


----------



## MissM

Aw ShellMc that's sounding hopeful?!! I'm praying it sticks...     


I couldn't wait any longer - I didn't want a BFN on our wedding anniversary so just done a hpt just now and its another 'not pregnant'. Goes to show doesn't matter what symptoms you have you just can't tell! Will try another in the morning but not holding much hope.

Away to sit in the sun and start enjoying my 6 mths off before IVF!


Good luck girls xxx


----------



## smc81

Hi everyone
Had my scan this morning and got 2 follies - 19mm each do trigger tonight (I have to get my mum to do it do late night trip to the parents, I just hope she manages to stay awake!)
IUI on Friday afternoon. Trying not to get my hopes up, but really really want this to work!!

Sarah xx


----------



## janey751975

smc81 - they sound like good healthy follies!! Sending you positive thoughts and really hope this is your time. Good luck.


----------



## smc81

Thanks Janey, how are you coping with the menopur? I always think its not affecting me, but then 2 days after I stop I become an emotional wreck! The last 2 days I've been seining between angry and tears!

Sarah x


----------



## shellmcglasgow

smc81 - brill news good luck for fri x

MissM - so sorry to hear that but u never know clinic might tell u otherwise tomorrow   , I've only got 1 iui left then I'll have a 6 month wait as well, I dunno how I'll get thu that but we've waited this long whats another 6 months x

hevaroo -what we like eh always waiting on something, it's a long rd but we'll get there  

jellybaby81 - they never said but I was tying to hold bk the tears as I was expecting BFN so never thought to ask  will on Fri but am gonna be in work so not looking forward to the afternoon phone call I'll be a balling mess


----------



## janey751975

smc81 - the menopur hasn't effected me as much as I thought it would. I am always an emotional wreck so it's hard to tell the difference with me!! LOL! I do lose my temper more but that could be lack of exercise as well!!! I tell you what though, I think its the menopur that is making me really tired all the time. I am permanently shattered, are you the same?? 

Jane x


----------



## shellmcglasgow

thats the way I feel on menopur always tired and very irritable x


----------



## smc81

Shell - I feel really tired too, in fact it's more like exhausted rather than tired, I put it partly down to the stress but I imagine it's also the  menopur - the things we go through eh?!!
I'm not looking forward to the dreaded 2ww! I don't want to wish the time away cos I'm off work at the moment for the summer holidays but I know I'll be wishing the 2 weeks away!


----------



## jellybaby81

Morning to all!
Another sunny day another day of injections
Miss m sorry for your bfn its so tough. Are you definitley finished with iui's now?
Shell hope ur managing ok with this emotional wk but at least tomorrow will shed more light? Could u take tomorrow afternoon off perhaps to recieve the call?
Smc81 wow 2 [email protected] 19 sounds like my Dreamcycle seriously! Howmany did u have last month?
Jane i hope u are enjoying the break
Afm nothing to report am feeling tired and moody andfeel like there is lots going on ovary wise so am praying i dont overstimm this month considering my levels wereso high yest..... anyone else with pcos and high e2 levels? Last month i only had one egg and my level was 1400!!!!!!!!! Wt%??


----------



## Anrol

Morning all,

I haven't posted for a couple of days as I'm all over the place. I've started another cycle back to back with the last one. I've noticed a couple of you are feeling tired on menopur? well I'm on GonalF and good god i'm tired. I have trouble staying awake for morethan a couple of hours and weight is pilling on me. The trouble is my bmi is now over the max for ivf and i'm 40 at Christmas. 
Also had my 1st scan this morning, and even though i'm 75/150 on alternate days I have no follies. So if this one is abandoned it'll mean out of 4 lots of drugs I'll have only reached IUI once and in the mean time i'm getting fatter and fatter. (not mentioning the 5 months on clomid that had the same effect)
I've also noticed that some of you are waiting 6 months for IVF, can anyone tell me why? I don't have 6 months to wait as IVF has to be started by 40 in my hospital........
I'm getting to my wits end now.  

Great news ShellMC

Hugs and babydust to everyone else on this journey. x


----------



## shellmcglasgow

morning anrol,

I would need to wait 6 months as the waiting list for ivf is 2 years but iui is only 14 months so I would need to wait a further 6 months b4 getting started, which I didn't realise until recently so bummed bout that but I have 1 more funded iui b4 it gets to that, not sure whats gonna happen tomorrow done another pee stick and still bfn so don't think it'll change to a bfp.

gonal f sounds like a nightmare piling weight on, am on menopur not had any weight gain with it would u be able to switch? I had to lose weight to get started on iui so am very caucious of my weight as would be devestated if I got cancelled for it although they've never weighed me since! I would just try to eat as healthy as poss and do some light exercise, even a wee walking at night or swimming also good to help relax x


----------



## Anrol

Hi ShellMC,

I have to confess at 6.30 this morning I was in spinning class. I know perhaps it's a bit high intensity but I figure I'm def not pregnant at the moment so it won't do any harm. Then it was hospital at half 8 then shopping before 9 then went for an hour and a half walk then i've done all the washing. So far this morning I've had 2 x shredded wheat with skimmed milk and a nectarine. You may wonder why I'm telling you all this? it's because I'm trying to justify to myself that I'm not lazy and that's why I'm getting so fat. I'm also 5'10" and big built. I'm getting so distressed about my weight that I think it's going to have a knock on effect to the treatment. In my mind the only thing I can do is as soon as the IUI is over I'll have to starve myself and crash diet, although I can't see what good that is going to do me either.
I'm at the top of the IVF waiting list already, we're just waiting for 3 x IUI but that's turning into an ordeal in itself!!! 
I'm sorry if I'm having a moan today but it's getting on top of me a bit.  
I'll have to ask about switching the meds when they phone me back to tell me what we're doing about the no follie situation later. x


----------



## alex84

Anrol, I do not understand why weight is such an issue with the hospitals / clinics, without being totally mean I have seen loads of fat people getting pregnant and tbh is makes me so angry. I've lost 3 stone in total over the last 24 weeks before they would even consider giving me and treatment. Where I am there is no waiting list for IUI or IVF, so the only thing that has been standing in my way is my weight. My treatment doesn;t start til sept so I'm hoping to loose another stone before then.
Do the drugs really make you gain?
Can anyone tell me if there DH have had any problems with stage fright on the day of insemination?
xx


----------



## Anrol

Thanks Alex, yes this IVF weight thing is brutal.

I'm not sure what you mean by stage fright? My DH did not want to be in there with me and tbh I didn't want him there either. Quite frankly I see no need for him to have to watch someone else fiddling around down there.  We were lucky on our IUI tho. My Dh was in the room but I insisted on the curtain being drawn around the bed/ chair thing. Although I had already made him promise me that he would only look at my face and nowhere else. 

Apparently they make dhattend so that he can sign to say that he has witnessed it. Honestly though, I think that my dh would have signed anyway as he would only have been outside and he would have known that there was no other men in the room. I think it's ridiculous.


----------



## HelsB

Hi Anrol, every area seems to be different. I'm being seen by the NHS in St Mary's Manchester and haven't waited long at all! I applied last Sept but was refused on weight. I lost it and re-applied at Christmas, went for tests in Jan and we were accepted in March. Due to getting married we are only on our 1st IUI but it's looking like they made a mistake putting us down for it so already have meeting in Sept re IVF. Obviously don't know how quickly that will progress but in March we were told we could have 4 IUI and 2 IVF. 

They have used the number of years I've been having exploritory tests + treatment as my waiting list time. Im nearly 38 and was told that the 40 cut off was to start treatment (the first IUI), and that they would continue after that age. I dont know if that was said because all my treatment will have finished by the time i hit 40? I feel very fortunate now as I thought this was standard?!

I hope you find answers and that it all works out, Hels x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Alex  drug doesn't make you put on weight it the 2 litres of water  also drug can make you tired that make you eat more which is why women think the drug make you put on weight when it doesn't  as long you eat load of protein and heathly and load of water as well excerise then you will be fine.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey helb  I think the law have change from age 40 to 42  but check with the clinic as I am pretty sure I read it somewhere and my GP told me too.
Becky7 xx


----------



## alex84

By stage fright I mean producing a sample - this is my main worry about treatment, my DH has really struggled with producing and the DR has allowed him to produce at home but no said it is the law to produce at the clinic on the day for IUI and that if we have to have IVF there is no yellow tape.
Reading posts I can't believe how different the options are up and down UK. We've been offered 6 IUI's and 3 IVF's but if we did IVF we can't go back to IUI!
Its all soooo confusing


----------



## smc81

Hi Jellybaby, I had 2 follicles lady month as well. I've been lucky in that respect so far, just need the donor sperm to do its bit now!

Hope everyone is ok and wishing lots of luck to all of you. It's awful that this has to be so hard for us.
Sarah x


----------



## alex84

Hi Becky 7,
Thank you. I was a little worried that i've worked so hard to loose this weight for when I start my first cycle to start to put it on, The water won't be an issue, with the diet I have been doing I drink a min of 2 litres a day and have a low carb high protein diet, so I supose as long as I stick to that I should be fine  

Does anyone know how effective IUI is, I have read the statistics, but looking for people who have fell on IUI is quite low.


----------



## Anrol

Alex, I see now. No we've lucky enough to be able to do that at home.

Becky I have to disagree with you I'm afraid. I am eating healthier than I ever have and I've always drunk at least 4 pints of water every day, especially when I was doing triathlons. Taking so many hormones is known to increase weight. It may just be that you were lucky. Also they are considering putting the age limit to 42 but the have t passed the motion for it yet. It looks likely but as yet it's still 40.


----------



## shellmcglasgow

HelsB - thats great am in HNS greater glasgow & clyde we only have 3 iui and 2 ivf but have 14month wl for iui and 2 years ivf, I think the age cut off is 37 but as long as u have been refered b4 that age u will get treatment if u'r over it by time u get to the top u'll still get treatment,  so yeah I would say u'r very lucky.

anrol - wow u've had a busy morning and I think as long as u'r not pg spin will be fine, I was looking forward to getting into cardio as I love it but can't go bk until get a definite result. ask about changing meds may help, can only do u'r best and sounds like thats what u'r doing so keep up exercise and healthy eating maybe els can give u some pointers she's done amazing with weight loss x


----------



## shellmcglasgow

alex84 - sorry forgot to put my DP has produce sample 4 times now between being tested and iui and has had no problems my clinic has a man room and he says it's all very professional and noone makes u feel creeped or or anything so think he'll be ok


----------



## BECKY7

Yes alex84  high protein and low carb is the best way to lose weight and some fat  but try to eat protein at night time and carb during the day  And as for IUI I am 41 and has my very 1st IUI and I am 5 week 3 day pregnant and they have given me 5% chance due to my age  so it all rubbish as it is depending on your eggs.

Hey Anrol  wow 4 pint of water but then remember when I was professional top world squash player 8 year ago and I did drink 4/5 litres  which was quite easy compare to now lol  and maybe your right i was lucky as my friend who had a baby 2 week ago from her 2nd goes of IVF was the same as she as she didnt put on any weight during her treatment  so who known  and that a shame for 40 eh as I do know load of women over 40 can get pregnant easy compare to women in their 20  

Becky7 xx


----------



## jellybaby81

re; weight debate i am on goonal f and was on it 2 yrs ago also and can't say i ever noticed weight gain bar bloating coming up to the iui due to stimming. i really think its down to the person not the drug type. its how Ur body responds to those drugs. also feeling tired on gonal f but not too bad.
I am in Ireland, Cork, and am wondering if in the UK they give u Ur blood details as Ur going thru Ur cycle ie e2, lh etc?
smc81 - this month looks great for u i hear 2nd iui's have a higher % of success. fingers crossed. did u say Ur a teacher? me too! 
jb


----------



## alex84

So I supose you just have to be careful with regards to what you eat.
Does anyone know if you should be exercising still?
with regards to tiredness, I should be used to this I have an under active thyroid.
My DH and I have an app with the nurse on Monday so I think this will be when they tell us the type of drug and stuff we will be getting. My DR said she will also show me how to inject myself (the thing Im most scared of) and prepare us for Septemebers Cycle.

Jellybaby81 - I'm a teacher two, secondary Food Tech / HOspitality and Catering.
Becky7 - Congratulation on BFP, I'm just looking forward to getting started.

Do you guys think you can over think the whole thing?  Ive been looking at things you should eat and not having hot baths etc. Do you think this can really help or it's more you feeling like your doing something.


----------



## hevaroo

alex- i've read about all the things you should and shouldn't do to try and maximise chances, and everything I've tried hasn't done me any good! (I've still had 4 BFN's and yet there's nothing wrong with me) so I've given up with all that now and I'm just doing what I'd normally do, I think sometimes trying too hard just makes the situation more stressful. I don't believe it makes much difference, but I suppose it's down to individual choice and whether it helps to make you feel better and more positive! 
good luck x


----------



## BECKY7

Hevaroo  yes your right  I have done the same as you tried to do what I was suppose to do etc and really tried so hard and so stressful and make no different but during my last IUI I didn't think it was gonna work cos they told me I had 5% chance  so I was so relax cos I really didn't think it was gonna work with my age too and OMG  so I put down to relax alot more  (massage) and hot bath with few glass of wine before my IUi  so LADIES  RELAX and have some wine 
Becky7 xx


----------



## jellybaby81

I agree with the above although i do eat healthily when doing iui like alex said its maybe to feel like im doing something plus exercise improves blood flow to ovaries which can only be a good thing. At the end of the day i believe its all about timing and luck. If iui is going to work for u it will but it may take a few tries but nothing we do can change that. When i got bfp in 2010 i did nothing different and def enjoyed wine even on 2ww and was into exercise a lot so did that too but like i said i think timing andluck were on my side.
Having said that have been chowing down on brazil nuts this month and my lining is thicker than usual so maybe some foods can help!


----------



## alex84

Note to self buy brazil nuts  

We've been trying so long now, I think your right if it is going to happen its going to happen. I gave up smoking a year and half ago and alcohol about the same time (slowly converting to DH religion), and I exercise loads and eat right.
But I think it is just timing and luck.
Hopefully luck is on our side this year  

Has anyone took pregnacare vitamins for him and her. I read online all the different vitamins and things you can take to increase swimming lining etc and then came across this, a million (slightly exagerated) and one vitamins in one horse sized capsule for him and her.


----------



## sunflowergirl

Hi all
Night and floss great news and Sheila mc hang I there!

Mygod it has been the most bizarre few days been away for a few days and got my bfn on tues and was a mess especially as my friends do not know what's going on and had to pretend everything was fine. When I rang my clinic because I don't have periods they tole me I would have to wait another 2ww before starting treatment as they reckoned the clomid and the trigger injection. Might induce a period. The first 2ww was the toughest ever and ended up feeling so depressed about how my body does not respond as it should ! And then read all your posts when I got home last night and was really feeling for everyone

Anyway just did a test now and have a very faint line  !!! Am so used to doing ok where this does not count so now don't know what to think.....am 17dpo could this work? Will keep you posted

Emotional roller coaster, if only others could even get an inkling of it!!!!

Xx


----------



## smc81

Sunflower girl - you must feel like you're going mad! I think the worst part about all this is the constant waiting and not knowing! I hope you get some answers soon, some good answers!

AFM - I have IUI today. Last time I was feeling excited but now I just feel like I'm going through the motions to just get another bfn. I wish I could be mute positive but the disappointment is just too much, I can't bring myself to think about what it would mean to get a BFP.

Sarah x


----------



## smc81

Hi ladies - I just have a quick question. I had my 2nd IUI today and this time I'm having horrible cramps. I had it about 3 hrs ago and the nurse did have a little trouble finding my cervix. Is this normal? I don't think I had any pain last  time.

Thanks
Sarah x


----------



## BECKY7

Smc81  congrats being pupo and it is normal to have cramp after your IUI  it will calm down in few day time so don't worry.
Becky7 xx


----------



## sunflowergirl

Ok second test still had  . 7 week early scan booked with clinic. Can't quite believe it as only symptoms are sore boobs and slight cramps. Let's hope it sticks.....


----------



## jellybaby81

Evening girls
comgrats sunflower that is excellent news!
Shellmcg how did u get on today? Hope ur doing ok.
Smc81 i had mild cramping but nothing major from what i have heard its more normal than not. Congrats on getting to iui And with 2 follicles. This could be ur month!!! Any plans for 2ww?
As for me, day 8 scan this morn, lots of follicles 3/4 hovering around 10mm and lots smaller. So monday will tell us a lot more. Myclinic are so conservative with my drug dose due to pcos but last 2 months this has led to only 1 follicle. 
Do u ladies have any thoughts on 1 follicle cycles?


----------



## hevaroo

sunflower- that's great news, congrats!

jellybaby- I've had 4 iui's now and only ever had one follie even though i've taken clomid and there's nothing wrong with me fertility wise. Any more than 2 follies and my clinic won't do iui, but I think their aim is to just have one really like you would have in a natural cycle.
good luck with your next scan. x


----------



## smc81

Evening ladies
Hope everyone is doing ok.
Jellybaby - I'm off work at the moment, school holidays, and I haven't really got anything planned for the next 2 weeks. Just hoping I can stay sane!
S x


----------



## jellybaby81

Thanks for replies guys, my clinic allows for 3 follicles so i always want more than one greedy guts   had success with a 3 follicle cylce also so i suppose i am looking for that cycle againwhich is a bit silly.
Any sign of u starting ur cycle hevaroo?
Smc81 i am off for the summer hols too. Way too much time on my hands to obsess........ i see we are both teachers born in 81   hope thecramping has eased
Jb


----------



## smc81

Jellybaby - I usually love the summer holidays but this year I just can't seem to relax, too much baby stuff going round in my head. This month I am going to really try not to symptom spot, I was totally obsessed last cycle and it drove me crazy! I usually have loads planned in the hols but this year I couldn't plan too much as I didn't know when I would need to be available for scans. Now that I'm on 2ww I might go away for a few days, maybe book into a b&b in Wales or something. Maybe getting away will help me to relax.

Sarah x


----------



## jellybaby81

morning Sarah
i think u have every reason to be positive about your iui journey. you are 31 and using donor sperm which should be of good quality and ur producing 2 follies. iui success when dealing with pcos is supposed to be better as its easily overcome by the iui process if that makes sense... i bet it happens for u soon
so chin up and enjoy last 2 wks of hols 
now if only i could be positive about my own scenario 
hope all other girls are doing ok
janey - are u enjoying the break away? looking forward to Monday?


----------



## sunflowergirl

Jelly Baby and smc I am a teacher too and I guess the only thing I can say that although we cannot enjoy the hols as much at least it is an opportunity to make sure you relax and look after yourself and reduce stress levels. Something that is so hard to do during term time. I had to cancel my USA trip cause of treatment but all for a good cause, going away for 4 days during end of two definitely helper though!

On this round I only got one follicle so I would not worry about it, worse if you were over stimulated and the cycle was abandoned - good luck xx


----------



## jellybaby81

thanks sunflower i just read too many American websites that say 1 follicle = reduced chances. sick of overthinking everything so am trying to switch off and just follow clinics lead. i would say they are sick of me questioning everything at this stage anyway. i just find it hard to sit back and let someone else control my body and destiny really. 
lots of teachers on here then so 
too bad about ur cancelled trip  my first iui 2 yrs ago i went to usa on 2www and it was bfn always wondered if that changed anything. who knows.....


----------



## shellmcglasgow

morning all

jellybeby am still being monitored as hgc level had risen again yesterday, it's looking like ectopic I think, to go bk on mon and wed to check levels and just be aware of any pains so not doing too well, told my family it was BFN as can't deal with anything else they don't get it anyway!
also my clinic allows 2 follies, if they allowed 3 I's be same as u. x

sunflowergirl aww fab news really pleased to hear I don't get periods either, but they have been induced but the hormones the clinic give me which is the weirdest thing ever when u'r not used to having them...I bought half of boots coz I didn't know what to get...lol


----------



## sunflowergirl

Shellmc why do they suspect it as an ectopic? If your levels are rising that is a good sign so stay positive please it may well end up in a good result     everything crossed for you x


----------



## shellmcglasgow

I don't think so coz have period and home test kit says BFN so it's not right, but blood test is showing HGC hormone very low and rising, don't know what to think brain just in overdrive. x


----------



## Nuttytart

Hi guy
Everything finally timed right to go ahead with our 1st iui, yay! Gonna be taking clomid later today, not sure when to take it. Hope there's no side effects. Not really sure what to expect. I'm a bit nervous yet weirdly excited and happy that things are moving forward.good luck to all cycle buddies!


----------



## smc81

Congratulations Nuttytart! Get ready for a rollercoaster of emotions!
I usually take my clomid in the evening after I've eaten as I'm usually at home so I remember. I also set an alarm on my phone just to make sure I don't forget. As long as you take it the same time every day I don't think it really matters.
Side effects wise I can get a bit moody and withdrawn, sometimes a bit tearful but my reactions have been different with every cycle.

Wishing you lots of luck!!
Sarah x


----------



## jellybaby81

welcome nuttytart. i am on clomid and gonal f injections and have no side effects i don't think anyway. maybe a little more tired and maybe bad skin... its exciting starting out but its also impt to pace yourself mentally 
Sarah do u find u are sometimes wishing ur life away during treatment? i am dying for Mo nday to see how follies are doing... iui will prob be wed or Thursday i imagine then will be in the 2 www with u!


----------



## smc81

Jellybaby - totally! I feel like the last 5 months have just been a series of waiting for scans, IUIs and results. No matter what I do, busy or not, all I can think about is being pregnant. I do feel like I'm wasting my life waiting, but I don't mean wasting in the way it sounds coa I want to be a mum more than anything, I just mean that I am always wishing the next milestone was already here. I think luving alien might make it even worse cos I spend far too much time alone with my thoughts. As much as I should try to be around people, their trivial worries and complaints get in my nerves, especially as everyone ink iw has children an partners and when they moan about them
It makes me want to scream. What I wouldn't give to have a loving family!

I could really do with a good distraction! I was wtchin the box set of 24 to keep me occupied but my DVD player went up in smoke about an hour ago! Not having much luck at all in the distraction front!

Sarah x


----------



## jellybaby81

so sorry shell must have skipped a page earlier cos missed ur post. that's terrible for u all this waiting and not knowing. on a positive note the iui did work for u regardless so if not this time its a good sign fir u doing iui again. did they mention ectopic? i thought ectopic preg  had normal hcg numbers till the 7th wk....either way hope Monday comes quickly for u.
Sarah i know what u mean. and even though i am super lucky and have that family already its v easy to feel alone going through this regardless. no-one gets it but the person going through it. (even husbands in my case anyway)
x


----------



## alex84

so IUI is like teaching because im always wishing days away ....... lol until the next holiday.
When you have had a  IUI cycle how quick have you went back to work? I teach secondary food tech ...... not sure how long i should rest ....
Alex xx


----------



## Everhopefull2011

Hi all,

I am due to have my third round of IUI on Tuesday and getting nervous!

Really hope it all works out this time.

Hope you are all well x


----------



## sunflowergirl

Hi Alex the time you need off work for iui is for the scans which are roughly every other day from day 8 until you ovulate and then the procedure itself. You can go straight back to work. After it as well and it is relatively quick less than half an hour. I am a teacher too and found it tricky, as have not officially told my school yet and the clinics often are not flexible on time. As far as I could I tried to schedule it during my frees but it was stressful when appointments overrun. Check your school policies to see what allowances they hive for fertility treatment as they vary. Hope that helps x


----------



## alex84

theres only one person who knows at school and the person you go to for time off. I dont even know if we have a policy for fertility treatment. 
I don't want many people to know at school maily because i don't want to jinx it.
The hospital said the scans are generally early in the morning and would need a day off for the procedure.
I'm so excited to get started got appointment with the nurse tomorrow to be shown how to use meds


----------



## janey751975

Hey everyone,

Had a lovely few days away visiting my brother in Bournemouth, just what we needed!! Been trying to catch up with you all, there seems to be a lot happening!!!

Excellent news *Sunflower!! *

*Jellybean* thank you for asking I had a lovely break and I have been back to the hospital today. You were saying about 1 follicle cycles, well meet your buddy! I have got one 17mm follicle and my lining is 9.5, so all systems go for round two.

I am triggering tomorrow and IUI on Thursday, thankfully it's 38 hours after trigger this time and not 39.5 hours!!!

Here we go again hey ladies!!

Good luck and     to everyone stimming and 2ww. xx


----------



## Calluna

Hello ladies! I've not been on for a while - so much to catch up on! 

Shell - so sorry to hear what you're going through. You must be so worried. Really hope it doesn't turn out to be an ectopic      

Sunflowergirl - congratulations on the BFP! Fantastic news  

Missm - sorry it was a BFN for you - good luck on your IVF journey  

Alex -great news that they're happy with the weight loss and you can get on with things  

Hevaroo - how're you doing? any sign of AF yet?

Janey - glad you had a nice break from all this madness! Good luck for your IUI on Thu  

Anrol - hope your follies have started growing  

Everhopeful - good luck for your IUI tomorrow  

Sarah - hope you've managed to find something else to distract yourself and you're managing to feel more positive about this cycle now 

HelsB - hope your 2ww isn't dragging too much  

Jellybean - yes I'm hoping to crack on with my next IUI this month but if my ovulation falls on a Sunday then I might postpone until next month to try to get better timing. Hope your follies are growing nicely  

Nuttytart - welcome and good luck!  

AFM, I've been feeling quite down about things this time around but trying to pick myself up and get in the right frame of mind. It really didn't help that when I called to reserve the donor sperm for my next IUI, the admin woman said "I'm not a medical person or anything but are you sure you want to carry on with natural IUI? I mean if you haven't been successful after four tries, and with your age..." I ended up explaining that the timing hasn't been great for my IUIs so far and we'd decided to give it three more goes with a natural cycle before we look at other options but what business is it of hers anyway!? It's bad enough that you have to pay such a ridiculous sum for the stuff without having to justify yourself to the damn receptionist! If all I'd done was have sex for four months and not got pregnant yet, nobody would be suggesting that I must be infertile and there's no point keep trying, but four failed IUIs and I get random people telling me it'll never work    Sorry - rant over.


----------



## hevaroo

Calluna- AF finally arrived on Saturday, a whole week late!! so I am booked in for CD10 scan next monday. 
If 3 more tries at natural iui is what you want to do then no-one should make you feel like that! i suppose you're right, it's quite normal for it to take a few months naturally, iui doesn't mean we'll get that BFP any sooner, but it does means we'll have a chance of getting there. good luck, i hope you'll get a nice big follie and we can join the BFP club very soon! xx


----------



## alex84

OMG - so appoint today took two hours, my head is spinning and I'm feeling so   and ready to get started, shame I have to wait one whole cycle, but Milan on Friday for 10 days then 2 weeks after that AF should off arrived. 
After years of trying it's quite surreal being excited about AF arriving.
Nurse said weight loss was fab but I should still continue to loose, because if we miscarry or follies don't grow as well...... she basically said they'd blame it on weight! hmmmm
We had our blood took for hep B and HIV - I'm scared of needles but its done.
She shoowed us how to use the jabs (needles), I had considered letting my DH do it because I'm scared of needles, this was until I saw him use the tester (massacre comes to mind).
Sunflowergirl - the scans at our clinic get done at 8am and she said if i get there for 7:45 I'll be first in, my school is 10 minutes up the road from the clinic (perfect), if anything my technician may have to do my reg group.
As for the day of IUI I asked and she said I could go into school in the morning because I would not need to be in until 11am ( i can't see me being much use tbh) and then take the rest of that day of for rest. MY only worry is you have to book your apps in for time of quite quickly and you can't time when your follies are going to be ripe, so I'm going to pop in tomorrow and speak to HR and I've got some display boards to sort.
Really sorry for the massive novel but I am soooooooo excited, now to wish the time away


----------



## shellmcglasgow

evening girls

well after an emotional week and not knowing what is going on, my blood test came back BFN today although am gutted it didn't work again am very glad it's not ectopic I was very worried, so got 1 more iui, the nurse this morning says I'll prob need to wait 8 weeks to start because hgc levels came bk the way they did so am going crack on with high impact keep fit which I have missed and I'll catch up with u all when I get started again for my last iui.  thanks for all u'r support girls u are a lifesaver and I hope when am bk on this thread u's have all moved on to BFP forums good luck and babydust to u all. 

shell x

sharry can u add me to font BFN x


----------



## HelsB

Hi Calluna, thanks for message ... the wait is a killer isn't it!!! 13 days down, 5 to go ... !!! I have to expect a BFN, anything else will be a pleasant surprise, but I don't think it's worked for me yet. 

I agree with Hevaroo (as will everyone!), it's none of the receptionists business. 

Statistically IUI gives us the same aprox 13% chance of conceiving as the general public who do it 'naturally'(I was surprised it was so low with 'norms' lol so don't be disheartened!), and those odds increase per month (40% in 4 months). A couple generally get pregnant after 6 months which is why Drs won't see them before that time (2 years if they are young and healthy). 

Don't give up hope just because of a thoughtless woman, there is no reason why it can't happen to any of us!!!!!

Alex- it is exciting, good luck!

Shell, sorry for the BFN but soooo glad it wasn't eptopic!!! Have a relaxing few months and good luck in the future. 
Hels xxx


----------



## janey751975

*Shellmc* sorry for your BFN but I am glad for you that it wasn't eptopic. Have a good break and enjoy the high impact exercise, do some for me please!! I am itching to get back into running...

Jane x


----------



## jellybaby81

hi to all. how is everyone doing? 
Jane congrats on getting to iui stage that's half the battle!
amc81 and helsb how is the 2 www going? fast i hope.....
calluna and hevaroo its great to be getting started again 
am a disappointing few days follies stopped.growing so cycle abandoned. pretty upset. so now have to wait for af. had an identical situation 2 yrs ago and af never came. after 8 was i took provera 
Jane and amc 81 i noticed u both had cancelled cycles how long did u wait for af? or did u take something to bring it on? feeling bit desperate for answers today
jb x


----------



## smc81

Hi Jellybaby
This 2 ww is still going slow, but I'm not symptom spotting the way I was last time. I have a couple of other things occupying my mind and I've kind of d'état he'd myself from this cycle. My brain is in negative mode and I'm just assuming this won't work and I'm planning my next cycle. I know, I know I should be doing positive thinking but with my current run of bad luck in just about everything I just can't get positive. And it seems to be working for me.

I waited for AF then started the next cycle, it arrived right on time do I just started again.
Good luck!

Sarah x


----------



## jellybaby81

Hi sarah was calling u amc81 forsome brain dead reason   thanks for replying.sorry to hear about ur run of bad luck but it cant go on forever. Considering u are responding well to the meds its only a matter of time!! Then all the bad luck will be a distant memory! Do u know how many iui's u will do?
I know i wont be lucky enough to get af naturally after this cancelled cycle as i prob wont ovulate at all leaving my body in limbo indefinately.
Thats what i hate about iui such a fine line ev month between over and understimming 
jb


----------



## Kristina2012

hi ladies thought i would join the thread as i would like to make menopur buddies as i am currently having IUI treatment - on my 3rd day of injecting 75 iu of menopur - my stomach is already bloated so much and i hope i havnt produced too many follicles as thats the problem i had on 100mg of clomid - i produced 6 follicles ranging from 17-22mm and therefore had to abandon the cycle!
i have 6 days left for my first scan to check what the menopur has produced...
good luck to you all

K x


----------



## janey751975

Hey *Jellybaby* I was the same as Sarah when my cycle was abandoned I just waited for AF to come naturally. It was the only time in a long time that AF was late!! I am waiting up late tonight to trigger at 11.30pm. Looking forward to IUI on Thursday although got a bit of a stressful meeting with the Head of my department in work tomorrow about the future of my job. I am going to try and not get my stress levels up too much I am just glad that it's pre IUI!

Welcome *Kristina * fingers crossed that your follies behave themselves!! I inject menopur every other day 150iu and both times it has produced 1 good follie so I hope this is the same for you! I am bloated too, so don't worry it's "normal" and it usually goes down when you stop taking it....good luck anyway and you have come to the right place!!

Jane x


----------



## smc81

No worries Jellybaby lol. I paid for 4 vials of donor sperm and I've used 2 now. I always said after these 4 goes I would look into adoption but now I think I will just order more, maybe consider UVF and egg sharing at some point.
If I hadn't had a natural AF I would have used norethesterone to bring it on.
I'm on day 4 after IUI and I'm still having some pain, it's very annoying. But not even thinking about whether or not they mean it's going to have worked. My theory is - i'll either be pregnant or not and me looking for signs won't affect the outcome. I seem able to block all thoughts of being pregnant this month, a defender mechanism that seems to be working for me at the moment.

Sarah x


----------



## Nuttytart

Hi guys, hope you all well. Went for my 1st iui scan over the last few days. Nurse was really quick and never said much. Is she suppose to be informing me off how many follicles sizes etc at this stage because she never said anything, other than you need to start injections! I must admit it was real odd. Then I had to wait hours to speak to a doctor about some blood results, that I,d done 5 times for them and they've had months to speak to me about. Seems like a whole day wasted!


----------



## Anrol

Morn ing ladies

Hi Jellybaby, I was the same as you and Janey too. I'd never seen AF turn up late in all my life. She always arrived 24-26 days. The cycle that I'd had abandoned she arrived on day 45. I was at my wits end at the time as it felt like AF had done it on purpose as she knew I was waiting!!! Silly I know but I was getting desperate.

Janey, how wonderful IUI is tomorrow. I had a scan on Monday and I had 3 follies. 1.6, 1.5 and 1.1. I'm going back today for last scan with a view to trigger tonight then IUI on Friday. Looks like we're going to be buddies again hun. I'm pretty happy about that, means I'm not the only one on my part of the cycle.

Calluna Did you want to poke that lady in the eye? Perhaps next time your there ask her to get you something then slip some itching powder onto her chair. Then make a comment about getting her itch checked out! that'll teach her.  It's not easy but your not on your own, try and keep your chin up.

ShellMC oh dear hun, your not having a good time of it, I've got everything crossed for your next go. Chin up x

For me, this time around I'm feeling quite nonchelant. I'm so busy at work that I don't have the time to think about it all which is probably a good thing. I just hope that I get to treatment now after all these injections. 

Got to go and get showered now. Have a nice day all.


----------



## janey751975

*Anrol* so pleased that we are going to be buddies again! Yayyyy!! Good luck with your scan today I am thinking of you!  I hope this is our time! 

*Nuttytart* when I go for my scans she usually shows me the screen and talks me through what we can see, I would have thought that would be what most places would do but I might be wrong... did she make some notes? To be honest at the first scan (baseline) there's not a lot to see it's like your starting place. Because I have PCOS she showed me that my ovary looked like a chocolate chip cookie at my first scan. You will learn things as you go along and one thing you do learn is that you need to ask lots of questions because I think they expect you to know what to expect, when it's all so new. There is a lot of waiting round unfortunately, but try and see it as a step closer, more than a wasted time.... Good luck hun and feel free to ask loads of questions! I did, I don't know what I would do without these guys.


----------



## Everhopefull2011

Hi all

Well I had my 3rd round of IUI yesterday so now on the dreaded , my official test date being 28.08.12.

Really hoping it doesn't send me round the twist of checking every symptom

Hoping you are all well and sending  .


----------



## MissM

Hi girls, 

Just checking in to say goodbye! Another BFN so we need to move on to ICSI as we only purchased 4 vials of DS - we're not wasting any more.

Must admit to being relieved to coming off all the meds... I found the 2nd round tough - it's nice to get off this rollercoaster for a few months and catch my breath.

Going to Tenerife in a couple of weeks, getting a dog for my birthday in September which will help get me fitter and healthier for round 3, see out the year - and what the New Year brings be it babies or not. We've enquired about fostering and have broached adoption so we'll have our family - be it untraditional - we'll get there eventually!!

It's been a great support coming on here - although sad we're on this journey, it's been a comfort knowing I haven't been alone, so thank you. 

Very best of luck to you all... big hugs xxx


----------



## hevaroo

missm- so sorry you got another bfn   lots of       . Have a great holiday! ooh, and a puppy! very exciting! they're a lot of hassle at first but worth all the training in the end, my doggie is my baby and best friend. I bet you'll feel a lot more hopeful when you start ICSI, success rates are so much better than for IUI. good luck and really hope that next year we'll all have gotten our bfp by then! and we'll all be mummy's! xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks Jane. Good luck with your iui, hope it goes well.
i have my first scan after 5 days of menopur injections on friday... i hope theres only 2 follicles so i get the go ahead for iui!
will let you know how it goes!

everhopeful2011 - make sure to rest in the 2ww! good luck with it

x


----------



## Kristina2012

Nutty tart, have u already started the injections? was the scan to check the size of your follicles?
the nurse should have given you more info... when i was having the clomid scan the nurse would always tell me the size and i would make sure to ask size of follicles and lining too.
how many injections have u had so far?
today is my 4th one, first time on IUI, had 4 clomid cycles but none produced a pregnancy as it thinned my womb lining.

xK x


----------



## Nuttytart

Hi, I was taking clomid for  6 days. That's all the nurse said to me, you will need menopur, so start injecting nothing else. So I'll be taking that till my next scan hopefully that's better and I will have more information.


----------



## Panda Eyes

Hello. Do you mind if I join your group? I've just switched to IUI after starting IVF stimulation. Only one large follicle has formed - but it's a good one and I remain hopeful!  IUI takes place tomorrow afternoon. I wondered if anyone had advice about exercise vs rest, diet etc, anything that might help improve chances of fertilisation and implantation. I've heard that "red foods" are supposed to be good (Chinese medicine) and wondered if anyone knew anything about this. Also, I've seen mixed views about exercise - I tend to be quite active so it would be hard to sit still too long!
Thank you.
Panda x


----------



## Kristina2012

Hi panda eyes I have also heard red foods are good, but not taken the advice myself! R u doing accupuncture too? 
I have still been exercising whilst injecting myself and not sure if you're meant to or not. 
Good luck x


----------



## Calluna

Hevaroo - I'm glad AF has finally arrived and you can get started. Good luck for your scan on Monday. Let's hope it's fifth time lucky for us!  

Anrol - did you have your IUI today? Hope it went well and the 2ww flies by!  

HelsB - Thanks - you're right it's none of her business and I haven't given up hope! I've got everything crossed for you testing tomorrow - hope it's your turn for a BFP this time  

Shellmc - So relieved to hear it wasn't an ectopic!   Enjoy the break and good luck for your next IUI x

Janey - Hope your IUI went well yesterday and you didn't get too stressed out by your meeting? I'll be just behind you - having my IUI tomorrow. Let's hope this is our time!  

Panda Eyes - Welcome! I hope your IUI went well today. Gentle exercise should be fine but probably best not to overdo it and let yourself get too hot. I take fish oil, which is supposed to help the sperm penetrate the egg, and eat lots of fruit and veg (red and all the other colours too for lots of antioxidants) and also brazil nuts, which are supposed to be good for the selenium content. I've just started taking co-enzyme Q10 as well, which is apparently good for egg quality.  

MissM - enjoy the holiday and your new dog - don't know what I'd do without mine! Very best of luck with the ICSI  

Alex - all sounds very exciting! Have a lovely holiday and you'll be all nice and relaxed for starting treatment next cycle x

Everhopeful - I hope your IUI went well - fingers crossed this is your time  

Kristina - hope your scan went well today and your follies are behaving themselves this time  

Sarah - sorry to hear your still feeling negative about this cycle - maybe it will turn out to be a good thing if it's stopping you obsessing over symptoms   I'm so determined not to obsess this time but not sure if I'm actually capable of doing that!

JellyBaby - sorry to hear you had to abandon this cycle. I hope AF turns up soon or they can do something to bring it on so you can get onto the next cycle soon  

AFM, I started my LH surge today so going in for my IUI tomorrow. The timing isn't ideal again as it has to be done early when it falls on a Saturday because they're closed in the afternoon, but it's better than it falling on a Sunday when they're closed all day so here's hoping it's close enough for some of those sperm to hang around long enough to do their thing!


----------



## hevaroo

calluna- yes i really hope it is 5th time lucky for us both! we're well overdue our bfp, most people on here seem to get it on number 1! lots and lots of luck for your iui tomorrow, i hope it goes well


----------



## Nuttytart

Hi guys hope your all well. Had another scan this week. Seems like its all going well so far (fingers crossed) need to be careful now and hang on because there's a lot of follies down there and they are getting big. Great news, just got to be careful not to overstimulate as they will abandon cycle.... Nnnnooooo & I will be gutted. Been told to reduce my doses. All going well I should be basted next week, lol! Best wishes & baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Anrol

Good morning Fertility friends! 

So today is a brand new day after the IUI treatment yesterday. And it turned into a drama. We got there right on time, with our sample that was taken off us whilst we went for a coffee. As we live 3 minutes from our hospital the sampe that DH (bless his cotton socks) provided was less than 10 minutes old. However, when we went back there was a face of gloom meeting us and we were ushered into a side room. The pipette had shattered into the test tube and there were sharp shards in our sample, thus rendering it useless. So, after weeks of injections on out 4th round of IUI, and only having had one successful previously we were told that we may have to abandon. DH to the rescure. Another sample was provided which post wash was 24m with a motility of 85%. Wooooohooooooo. Cycle rescued and we're back on the 2ww. This month DH has been drinking pineapple juice, eating walnuts (75g per day) and taking the pregnacare male contraception tablets. We've def gone in the right direction. Also I had 3 x follies, 1.7,1.9&2 so i'm very optimistic this cyclle.   

*MissM* best wishes to you on your journey 

*Janey* how did you get on? 

*Calluna * good luck this morning , we'll have to keep each other sane. (what does AFM mean?)

Hugs and  for everyone else, sending lots of 

Sharry can you adf me to the front page please? Test date 31.08.12


----------



## HelsB

OMG Anrol, so glad you DH was 'up to the job' hehehe ... fingers crossed!

Good luck to everyone else as well, it's a BFN for me so a month out to rethink treatment. 

Right, off to Manchester for a day of food + cinema  ... and maybe a wine or two ... and don't forget the chocolate, or the pick-and-mix .........

Hels x


----------



## fallen angel

Hi ladies, not been on for a while but wanted to let you know that I got my smiley face this morning so am just waiting for the clinic to phone me back and then hopefully I will be getting basted at some point today! Wooop! xx


----------



## janey751975

*Calluna* good luck for today! I am looking forward to us being cycle buddies!!

*Anrol* I can't believe that happened, there's always a drama isn't there? Good on your DH for not getting stage fright at such a crucial moment!! So here we go again hey?!

*Helsb* so sorry for your BFN, good to hear that you are planning a fun day out. Wine is essential I would think!

*Kristina* how were the follies on Friday?

afm (as for me) - had 2nd IUI on Thursday, once again they struggled to find my cervix and it was really painful this time. Also, my bladder was really full and I honestly felt like I was going to pee all over the place (sorry TMI!!) So all in all I didn't really enjoy the experience this time but hey ho. I have to say I am not feeling at all positive about this for some reason...... I took Friday off work because the cramping was so bad but at least I have been able to rest up for a few days. Been eating walnuts and drinking full fat milk after reading stuff on the internet. Need some PMA I think....

Good luck and fairy dust to you all... xx


----------



## Calluna

Janey and Anrol - thanks buddies! - my IUI went fine. Anrol, those are some impressive stats from your DH so soon after the previous sample! But I do hope those were actually male conception tablets and not male contraception tablets he's been taking!   With 3 follies as well you must be odds on for your BFP this month!   Janey, sorry you had such a difficult IUI. I wonder how much difference it makes to the position of your cervix having a full bladder - I imagine if you're feeling desperate for a wee it must make you quite tense which maybe won't help? I really concentrated on relaxing down there this time because the speculum always really hurts me and it seemed to help because it was the least uncomfortable one I've had. I always go to the toilet immediately before and they've never had any trouble with my cervix but I might just have been lucky. They've sometimes had trouble getting to my cervix for a smear so I was expecting there could be some difficulty with the IUI but not so far. I hope the cramping has subsided now and you can relax and start feeling more positive. I remember Nights had a really difficult IUI last month and got her BFP so stay hopeful - it'll all be worth it in the end!  

Fallen Angel - another cycle buddy! Hope your IUI goes smoothly today x

HelsB - so sorry it was a BFN this time   Enjoy the day out and treats and hope you have a relaxing month off x

Hevaroo - thanks! - my IUI went fine. We are certainly overdue our BFP but our time will come!  

Nuttytart - glad your scan went well and hope the reduction in meds reins in your follies just enough to get them just right  

Hope everyone else is doing fine x


----------



## Calluna

Hi Sharry. Can you add me to the front page please? 

IUI 18/08, OTD 01/09

Thanks!


----------



## janey751975

*Calluna* - thanks, you always seem to be able to put a positive spin on things and I really appreciate that  I had an empty bladder for my first IUI and they really struggled to find my cervix so I had read so many things about going in with a full bladder (and they told me last time that it would have been better full) that I thought I should do it for the second one. Never again!! If I have to go for number three I will try for half full I think! LOL!

*Sharry* can you add me too please DIUI 16/08/2012 OTD 30/08/2012.

Good luck to everyone, those on their 2ww lets keep everything crossed to see those flashing BFP's on the front page......

xx


----------



## fallen angel

Well I have had my first IUI today! Couldn't do it yesterday as my clinic doesn't open on saturdays, only sundays. the consultant said DP's sample was a good one and it was inserted nice and high up in my womb so it's fingers crossed now! Please can I too be added to the list. IUI 19/8/12 OTD 4/9/12  Good luck to everyone on the 2ww! xxx


----------



## NowOrNever

Hi...I think I've found the right thread now! 
I'm on my 2ww too. First DIUI. OTD 31/8 
And like Janey...they had fun finding my cervix with a full bladder, so I can sympathise! 

Good luck to all.
NoN x


----------



## fallen angel

Hi ladies, I am back again with a quick question if anyone can help? I had my first IU about 11 this morning and all went really well. However at around 1pm I started having cramps alot like period pains. I just wondered if thi is normal and what are the pains caused by? Thankyou in advance for any help on this xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey fallen angle  congrats and yes all pretty normal as your egg and sperm are doing their bits for you now  so drink up more water and relax and enjoy being pupo
Becky7 xx


----------



## fallen angel

Thanks for the quick reply Becky, I appreciate it! It's a relief to know the cramps are normal as with it being my first time I was a bit worried (paranoia) but Phew! Thankyou for the advice too, I have taken to bed and plan to stay put for the rest of the day and be waited on by DP Lol xx


----------



## BECKY7

Good for you and your welcome and honestly just relax for few day then get back to normal then take thing easy during implanation which is from day 6 to 10 of your IUI  then back to normal and drink pint of milk a day and 2 lites of water aday  and if you panic then your body can't cope ok as I have learn alot more now then in the past ok
Becky7 xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Hello Everyone, I hope your all ok? I have been away having a month off treatment so Iprob have lots to catch up on!

my period started yeaterday so I called up the clinic, they said they would call me back in 72 hours. Later that day they called me explaining that I could not have my treatment as the lab was having its yearly clean!! WHY did they not tell me this when I was last there!!! I have prepared myself for another month of madness only to be slapped in the face. Felt dreadful yeaterday and cryed for ages, did not know I was going to be so emotional but in the back of my head I must of been alot more prepared than I thought. Went out and got very drunk with my hubby and we had a great night, feel a bit better today but still very annoyed!!!


----------



## BECKY7

Oh Carly  that is so so bad of them but maybe they didn't tell you last month as they didn't think they need to when you get your BFP  well find another clinic if you really need to start ASAP.
Good to hear you had fun with your hubby  enjoy
Becky7 xx


----------



## smc81

Carly - I totally understand your annoyance! When you psych yourself up for treatment it feels like the end of the world when you then get told that you can't go ahead. My clinic lost my notes a couple of months ago meaning I couldn't have treatment. They found them the next day but I was then a day behind with injections and they totally messed up my dosage so I severely over stimmed. It makes you question just how dedicated they are to getting you pregnant!

AFM I'm on day 9 post IUI and I've started getting periI'd pains and mood swings so convinced that AF is well on its way. I'm now getting very worried about my short luteul phase. I asked the nurse about this last month and she said it was nothing to worry about but I'm not convince. I'm self funded but still going to an nhs clinic so I think I will be taking next month off and making an appointment with a private clinic. At least then I will get more contact with a consultant and I know which one I want to go to as I've had loads of people recommend her to me.
I wasn't really expecting this attempt to work but it doesn't means it hurts any less.

Sarah x


----------



## hevaroo

hi little carly bean- glad you had a nice month off, thats so unfair that your clinic have said that! i wouldn't be very happy at all. i hope this month goes very fast for you.

becky- hi, how are you? is everything going well with your pregnancy? hope everything's fine.

smc81- until af shows pains and cramps don't mean an awful lot as i'm sure most people get them even when they are pregnant, so keep positive! i have had a slightly shorter leuteal phase after every iui, af usually arrives around day 10 or 11, so i've never made test day, but at least i've not had to see a bfn on a test stick and its meant i could start tx again sooner. 

I have my first scan (cd10) in the morning, hoping for 2 follies as i've only ever had one and i think the only way i'll have any faith is if there are 2! 

lots of luck to us all xx


----------



## smc81

Thanks hevaroo, I could just be paranoid, but I just know the pains. I'll just have to wait and see.

Good luck with your scan tomorrow!
Let us know how you get on.

Sarah x


----------



## Panda Eyes

Hello Caluna - Thanks for your advice.  The medical advice was also keep exercising and don't change your normal routine - exercise is good as it gets the blood flow going. But the basic advice was don't do anything different, so I guess if you don't exercise usually, now is probably not the time to start.  And, I agree with you about the diet as well - a good healthy diet with lots of veg, no alcohol, no caffeine.  I've been taking Pregnacare conception which was shown to have increased the success rates of IVF, so who knows. No other supplements. It looks like we had our IUI on the same day so lots and lots of luck to you!!!    

Kristina - apparently red foods (warm foods) help warm the uterus in Chinese medicine.  I find it quite fascinating reading about these things - but I think you have to start the a supervised Chinese medicine protocol about three months in advance for it to really have any benefit.  So I'm for eating healthily, exercising, and find distractions during what is essentially a waiting game!


----------



## janey751975

Morning all,

Just checking to see how everyone is doing, especially those on their 2ww. 

I am feeling a lot different to last time, this morning I woke up with a banging headache and felt like I was going to be sick. I realise that it's too early for symptons and I am guessing it's to do with the trigger shot, I did have a different one this time. All the same, it's messing with my head!! 

Nearly halfway there... 

xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey janey  angling headache mean lack of water  so drink p water as I had that during my 2 week  awful.

Hevaroo  how nice to hear from you and unfortunate I MC on Thursday  gutted  but hey ho.

Becky7 xx


----------



## janey751975

*Becky* I am really, really sorry to hear that. 

Thanks for the advice on the water..

Take care. xx


----------



## smc81

Hi ladies
This 2ww is driving me mad! For the last 2 days I've had terrible period pain, there's been a little bit of bleeding but not enough for me to call it day 1 yet, there's been the tiniest but of red but usually I'm quite heavy by now. - sorry tmi. I'm now on day 11 post IUI now. Last cycle AF arrived on day 11.

I was goingto call the hosp to arrange day 5 scan but now I'm not sure what to do yet as I don't even feel like I'm really on day 1 yet. Any advice?

Thanks
Sarah x


----------



## Nuttytart

Hi guys, hope your a well. Totally gutted Huge overstimulation so cycle abandoned. So annoying as I wanted to do a natural cycle in the first place. Disappointed is the word. Just trying to keep myself busy now, awaiting the next stage.


----------



## fallen angel

Oh no, just wanted to send you some big     Becky, so so sorry you have lost little one xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KTLONDON

Hi All,
I am new to this site. TTC since November 2010 and have unexplained (not sure about any of my other esults as don;t ahve copies from hospital but they haven't mentioned anything!) although I have an AMH of 10 which might explain things. Just done first IUI. I promised myself I wouldn't get my hopes up but now 14 days post iui I have a brown discharge. Normally my period starts with a red flow and there's quite a lot. I wonder whether it's b/c of the progesterone pessaries making my period look strange. I am clinging on to any signs it might not be period but I've had a headache and light pains and so I guess it is. Just wondered whether anyone else got this? I am about to go on holiday with sister in law and new baby and so a bit anxious!
Katiex


----------



## BECKY7

Hey janey  thank you but honestly I am cool  just wish I didn't have high hope that I should take 1 day a time.

Hey smc1  just take 1 day a time  and don't plan anything  as I did and I wish I didn't.

Oh nutty  oh how awful  next time you stick to what you want as we know our body and they don't eh  

Fallen angle  how sweetie of you  I maybe down but I am defo not out and thank you.

Ktlondon  oh you are so close as have you done any pregnant test yet as sound like it.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Anrol

Hey guys, I've just logged on before I go to an appointment and I've seen your news *Becky.* You've got such a great attitude, and I'm ending you huge hugs . TBH I'm disappointed for you as you were a beacon of hope on here for us as there has been a bit of a shortage of BFP's. I hope that now your body is used to the Bfp that it'll be a shorter journey next time for you.

everyone else, no time for personals....... got to dash....................


----------



## Kristina2012

Hi hope everyone is doing ok....
Nutty tart I'm sorry to hear that but I know exactly hiw u feel as the same happened to me last year when I was on 100mg of clomid. Just keep positive and try naturally for one month, will be good to clear ur body of all these meds.
Well I had my scan last fri which revealed that I had only 1 follicle (11) mm big so had to go bk on Monday for another scan and follicle was 16mm. I'm very surprised there's only one. 
I am scheduled for iui on Thursday - having hcg injection tonight at 10pm which will be 40 hours by the time I have my iui on Thursday at 2pm- is this normal people?? 
I am excited to have my first ever iui but also anxious as theres only 1 follicle...
I am having acupuncture tmrw evening too, as I believe in complimentary alternative medicine.

All keep positive - its only a matter of time!!

K xx


----------



## Nuttytart

Thanks kristina. I think 40hrs is about normal for hcg injection. Hope all goes well. You might only have one but it only takes one. Best wishes.


----------



## hevaroo

oh no, becky i'm so sorry   xxxx

smc- i would wait until af arrives properly (if it does, you never know it might not). i have rang before when i had light spotting and got told to ring back when af started properly. felt like i got told off for ringing! i think that was with my 1st iui so i wasn't sure what they classed as day 1. xx


----------



## janey751975

Hi Kristina, 

I think between 36-40 hours is normal from time of HCG going by what I have read. Both of mine have been between those hours! As Nuttytart said it only takes one follicle and the hospital are only looking for one healthy one really, my nurse said one was "perfect"!

The IUI itself is nothing to worry about it's about as uncomfortable as a smear, did they tell you to have a full bladder for your IUI? I believe acupucture is amazing for fertility treatment. Is it your first time for acupuncture? Let me know what you think? I tried reflexology and wasn't that impressed!! 

Good luck on Thursday and come and join the madness of the 2ww!!! 

Xx


----------



## fallen angel

It's me again. I know it's very early to be symptom spotting or anything as I only had IUI on sunday, and I'm not actually symptom spotting at all. I just FEEL pregnant. Is it normal to feel like this? I keep trying to tell myself not to get my hopes up, and I have no reason to actually be so hopeful, but I just feel different and can't explain why


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  I was told it depending on the size of the follies that they can work out what time to start IUI as mine was 24 hour and I was shock as like you I thought it 36 hour and she said it depending on the size of the follies ok
That great to hear you feel pregnant fallen  keep believing it
Becky7 xx


----------



## smc81

Nutty tart - sorry to hear your cycle was abandoned, it happened to me twice, and it is so disappointing.
Becky - sorry to hear your sad news.

Afm - AF is now herewith a vengeance. I knew it a couple of days ago. I'm booked in for day 5 scan on Saturday. Really hoping attempt 3 works as I only have 2 more vials left. 

Sarah x


----------



## hevaroo

sorry smc   i know how disappointed you must be, its hard but we'll get there one day! x

nuttytart- sorry you're cycle got abandoned, at least you'll know for next time what drug dosage etc you'll need, i think a lot of people have their first cycle abandoned as the clinic's don't know how you will respond to medication. my first cycle was cancelled as my follies didn't grow enough. lots of luck for next time! x


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks Jane.
I have been doing acupuncture for 1 year now - Once a week. I'm not sure if it actually makes any difference but it has definitely shortened my cycle - it used to be 35 days an now it is 29 days. Have u seen any benefits?
Look forward to joining you girls on the 2ww! 
K xx


----------



## Calluna

Becky, I'm so sorry you lost your little one   You must be devastated but your attitude is an inspiration to us all and I'm sure you'll be successful in the end   xxx 

Sarah - sorry it was a BFN this time. Don't give up hope - you'll get there before long  

Janey - sounds like bladder half full could be the best plan for next time! But hopefully there won't be a next time! I always think anything out of the ordinary could be a good sign (even if it is a rotten headache and feeling sick!)   

Fallen Angel - that's a great sign if you feel pregnant! I've never felt that (although I've willed myself to!) but I've heard that can happen with some women that they just know even though it's too early for physical signs. Did you have similar feelings when you were pregnant with your son? Hope it is a sign of your BFP to come   

PandaEyes - great to have another cycle buddy   It sounds like you're doing everything right to give yourself the very best chance. I hope this is your time  

Kristina - good luck for your IUI on Thursday - the timing sounds fine  

KTLondon - On my previous IUIs I've often had a day or two or light spotting before AF arrives properly but lots of women get a little spotting when their period would normally arrive and then it stops and they get their BFP so don't give up hope just yet. 14 days would usually be long enough to get an accurate test result so maybe you should test before you go away    

NoworNever - another cycle buddy!   Welcome to the 2ww - hope this is your time  

NuttyTart - sorry your cycle was abandoned. At least they will know better for next time so they can hopefully get things just right and it's good to know you have a strong reponse to stimulation - infinitely better than not responding!  

CarlyBean - sorry to hear you can't have treatment this month. That must be so frustrating - I don't blame you for being really annoyed with them. Hope you are able to relax during the month off and come back refreshed for your next try  

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## Kristina2012

Hi ladies I have another question if you could help me out - I have iui taking place on Thursday and a wedding to attend on Saturday. Is it ok for me to go to the wedding it should I be sat at home resting with my feet up? This wedding would involve me sitting on the floor for a few hours. 
Thanks for your responses! 
K x


----------



## Kristina2012

Jane in response to your question I haven't been informed of keeping a full bladder... 
I will find out if I need to x


----------



## jellybaby81

hi to all
have not been on in a while since cycle abandoned. just thought i would check in and see how u are all doing
Becky.so sorry to hear your news, that's truly awful.
Sarah bfn's SUCK! hope u are ok and looking towards the next cycle
Jane my would be cycle buddy! thinking of u and wishing u the best of luck! 
calluna u are always so good making sure u remember everyone! v thoughtful
to all others on their journey this month best of luck!
ps kristina wedding should be fine but would def take it easy (no jiving  )


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  thank you for all your kind word and we all will get there some point so come on girls.

Kirsten  I had acupucture for 6 month even though it was nice but it never got me pregnant so I switch to sport massage cos I am very tense person and OMG it was the best  that I felt so slopply and relaxing then I got BFP  but I only done it once  so this time I will start having massage very fortnight before I start again hopefully oct/nov. Aslo for your wedding  go to wedding you will be fine it only during implanation you do need to take it easy which is what I did so guess that work  incase you like to know from what day I say from day 6 to day 10 post IUI take that easy but otherwise just get on with life and if you feel so tired  SLEEP.
Good luck
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thank you Calluna, Jellybaby and Becky for your advice! 
Will let you know how it goes tmrw! 

K xx


----------



## janey751975

*Calluna* how are you feeling during this loooonnnnggg 2ww?? My headache and sickness have subsided today, but I have got very very sore bbs! I know we really shouldn't symptom spot but it's a good way to pass the time!! Halfway there tomorrow! Woo hoo! I am off to Bournemouth again on OTD for a couple of days to cuddle my nephew so i'll either be going there with good news  or going there and getting a bit drunk... hopefully it's the first scenario!

*Kristina* with regards to the full/empty bladder, I would go with what your hospital recommends. I had an empty one the first time and full the second. If I have to go for third I would go half full to be honest!!

Hey *Jellybaby* thanks for the wishes! Trying to keep a positive outlook at the moment but had a very emotional weekend, it was the 13th anniversary since we lost my mum and my hormones were raging. I don't think I have ever cried so much in one day, not good  Did you get AF yet? Thinking of you.

AFM - nearly half way through the painful 2ww! Eating walnuts (which I actually like, that surprised me!) and generally relaxing and trying to stay positive...


----------



## BECKY7

Janey  how exciting and exciting to hear you still got sore bb  as that is the only thing that did kept me going as well staying calm and relax even al the way though to 16 week cos my DP and I had awful ow when I was 4 week 5 day and I blame him for rowing me  as he never cope during my 2 week and during early pregnant  so I have told him next time I get my BFP he can pee off till I get to 16 week lol.
And enjoy your weekend
Becky7 xx


----------



## fallen angel

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. Smc so sorry to hear you got AF   . Sending you lots of      for your next attempt  x
I still have this 'feeling'. Calluna, I never had it with DS as I was only 17 when I had him and he was a happy accident, so I never felt anything until my pg was confirmed with him. I'm just hoping it really is a good sign   and not just me and wishful thinking xx


----------



## fallen angel

Oh by the way...did anyone else see the shooting stars on monday night? Me and DP were sat on the back step just looking at the stars and having a fewminutes 'us' time, and we saw about 4 shooting stars! I did a whole lot of wishing on them I tell you  xx


----------



## Calluna

I'm feelin remarkably calm so far this time thanks Janey. Last time at this point I was crawling up the walls with excitment at the possibilities and I couldn't believe I was only a few days in! I think it helps that we've paid for another three cycles up front now so the pressure's off a little because I know I've got two more goes if it doesn't work. 

I had so many "symptoms" last time that I'm determined not to take any notice at all of what my body is doing this time! Last time I had such definite pinching and pulling sensations around implantation time that I thought if I wasn't pregnant I must be going mental, so apparently it was the latter!  

Well done on making it to the halfway mark without losing your sanity! I'm glad you have Bournmouth to look forward to - wouldn't it be fantastic to go there with BFP news!    My DH says when it happens he would rather we didn't tell anyone the news until 3 months in but I don't think I could keep it to myself for 3 minutes, never mind 3 months!

Fallen Angel - I didn't see the shooting stars - wish I had! You hang on to that pregnant feeling and your wishes!


----------



## fallen angel

Calluna- I know what you mean! When I was pg with DS, my pg was confirmed at 9 weeks, and all I could think about was making it past 12 weeks,the 'safe' stage, but even after 12 weeks, it was then, please make it to 20 weeks, then 24 weeks. However, this time I just know I will want to tell the world and his mother the moment I get a BFP. I'm in a very good mood today for some reason. I wish I had a magic wand, I'd wave it and give us ALL our longed for BFP's   xxx


----------



## janey751975

Good to hear that you are feling calm. It's reassuring that you have paid for three more cycles, I hope you don't need them.... do you get your money back if you don't use them? Are you going to try all natural cycles? 

Compared to last month I think I am a lot calmer and more relaxed. Last time I worried when I sneezed or coughed incase it meant something bad would happen! But I realise from speaking to others on here and the information on the internet that it really is all to do with nature taking it's course and we can only do our best to assist!! 

We will tell my brother and sister in law and my dad probably but that will be it, although 3 months seems a long time to wait to tell others, all we seem to do is wait! LOL!! 

Wish i'd seen the shooting stars too...


----------



## BECKY7

No don't tell anyone as I only told mums and dads and 1 best friend and you lots and I still had my MC after my BFP and my other freind never told a soul not even her mum and she near 5 month as she only just told me when she was 4 month  so I think I wouldn't tell anyone not even on any site as I am sure you ladies will figure out but hey it up to you all lovely ladies.
Aslo my GP said happy mind to happy pregnant  and it is so so true as if your all stress out then your body know your not ready so come on be really happy and even during pregnant.
Becky7 xx


----------



## fallen angel

Grrrr there goes my good mood!   Just had a royal bo*****ing off my mother because my DS apparently informed her the other day that I've been drinking "every day", when I pigging well haven't! Of course I haven't touched a single drop for weeks now. I had a bit of a drink problem years ago when I was with ex husband and NOT ttc. Since I've been with DP I've sorted myself out and yes, I still enjoy a drink here and there, but since starting IUI I haven't had anything at all. I asked DS why he told nana this lie,and he said he was referring to when I WAS drinking heavily. Probably just a mix up but she went mad at me (because of the IUI and alcohol) and I feel like I've been done a great injustice. Rant over


----------



## Calluna

Janey - my clinic does 3 cycles for the price of 2 if you pay up front. You don't get any money back if you get pregnant on the first or second cycle but you get the third cycle free. I figure if I get pregnant on the first one I'll be so happy I won't care about the money! If you miscarry before 20 weeks though you can carry on using any remaining cycles to try again. We've paid for another 3 natural cycles and then if none of those work I'll probably have some further tests to check there's nothing wrong and then move on to 3 stimulated cycles. And then I guess if that doesn't work we'd be looking at IVF but we'll run out of money before then unless we borrow more on the mortgage so hopefully we'll get there with the IUI! I know what you mean - last month I wouldn't even rest a book on my abdomen!   

You're right Becky - I think I would only tell very close friends and my immediate family straight away (and you lot of course!) - so everyone who knows we're trying and who would want to be there for me if I had a miscarriage basically. They know I keep having IUIs and they keep asking whether it's worked so I'd have to tell them really. Everyone else can wait though, including DH's family. He's a bit worried that his mum won't understand his decision to have more kids at his age, let alone donor-conceived kids, so we'll probably wait as long as possible before we drop that bombshell!

Fallen Angel - kids eh - who'd have em?   I hope you put your mum straight! Don't let it upset you - you know you've not done anything wrong and that's the main thing


----------



## Claret2626

Hi everyone,

Hopefully starting natural iui next cycle (sept) getting very excited as pleasantly surprised my cycles seem to be predictable (wasn't sure after having iud for 6yrs)

Calluna - your situation is almost identical to my friends, though I don't think they were ready to look at donor sperm, may be they will If I'm successful... But I haven't told my parents either and empathise with the dread (& excitement) of dropping that particular bombshell!! I hope my mum will come to terms with what I have done, planned with out including her... But I figure she'd be none the wiser if I had a partner.  Fingers crossed eh?!

Best wishes & good luck everyone

Claret x x


----------



## fallen angel

Good luck for your first cycle Claret! You were up very late lol! xx


----------



## Calluna

Hi Claret. I wouldn't worry too much about your mum's reaction. I bet after the initial shock has worn off she'll be chuffed at the thought of another grandchild. I slightly regret telling my mum what we're doing because it's awful every time I have to tell her it's a BFN - it's bad enough handling my own disappointment without having to worry about hers as well! Good luck for next month!


----------



## BECKY7

Yes am with you calluna as this time we are not telling our mums and dads this time .
Can wait to start again hopefully in oct
Becky7 xx


----------



## fallen angel

I don't have to worry about my parent's reaction, as they aren't exactly very supportive. They see our tx as a frivolous waste of money, and think I should just be content with having one child. Easy for her to say when she's had 5! They are being 'supportive' at the moment now that I've actually had IUI, but I know deep down it's only because they want something to come of the £300 we have spent on it. I know if I get a BFN I will just get 'told you so'. Pretty nasty but I'm immune to it now x


----------



## BECKY7

Yes that is nasty  wonder why she think that  as my mum got funny way of showing like she think I should move on and that she got all her children and that she doesnt need any grand child ( brother and sister dont want children)  what about me  huh  as she bored with me talking about my IVF  but when I got my BFP she moan that I text her too early (3.30am) then she was so so gutted when I had MC  Oh bloody mums
Becky7 xx


----------



## Calluna

Becky - October must seem like so far away at the moment but it'll be here before you know it. Sounds like a good plan to keep it quiet this time to minimise any stress and then you can just surprise them with the good news later.

Fallen Angel - that's such a shame that your parents aren't supportive. I bet they will be when you get your BFP


----------



## janey751975

I guess I am lucky that my family have been really supportive, although I am not sure that they fully understand the whole situation. But I agree with Calluna, how could anyone not be overjoyed when they hear that you have a BFP! I think that will change everything. 

I put a lot of it down to a generation thing, I think most of our parents have not had to deal with infertility and modern ways of overcoming this and I would imagine it's quite scary for them!! 

Good luck everyone, those on 2 ww could it go any slower please........... xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey calluna  no October for me is great as we got load to do in September so October is about 6 week which is not far and need more massage  as my last BFP I had a hard massage the night before I flew for IUi  and I tell you I was so so relax that relax me for 2 week till I got my BFP and I wanted to carrying on fortnight but every women kept telling me no massage till 13 week  and I so wish I had have a massage or warm bath cos I did panic during my pregnant.
Becky7 xx


----------



## fallen angel

I'm sure if I get my BFP my family will be happy for us, but I've always felt like the black sheep of the family in alot of ways. My parents and my sister live in a rural village, and are in each other's pockets. It hurts me in some ways because when I had my ds (aged 17), I prertty much had to go it alone. I lived in the village then too, and got next to no help from my parents. I had to bundle us on the bus every week to go food shopping, if I asked them to babysit it was always done grudgingly, if and when they agreed, as they believed if I was stupid enough to get myself pg, then I'd have to find out for myself how hard it was. So it was a struggle but I don't regret any of it. However when my sister had her children, my parents couldn't do enough for her. My mother is never away, helping her out. My mum even went down to make her a cup of tea once because my sister had a hangover and couldn't get out of bed! My sister is now 12 weeks pg with her third child, and my youngest sister has been talking about moving in with her for a while to help out when the new baby comes. It's tough on me sometimes seeing my sister sail through her pregnancies with no problems conceiving OR getting help and support....but I will just be glad to have a child,and I only need me, DP and Ds and we will be very happy   

Sorry for the 'woe me' post   ....Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Claret2626

Well here's to our wonderful secrets  whilst we wait patiently for the extatic  *surprise - look what we did!!*
  

Mums can be funny creatures, I'm sure we'll be like it someday!!  

  
Best wishes all x x x


----------



## BECKY7

Oh fallen  wonder why your mum being like this  not nice at all  have you ever ask your mum  all I can say it well you got your DS and DP and I wouldnt worry about other as it their loss eh

Becky7 xx


----------



## janey751975

Having lost my mum 13 years ago, there is no one else that I would like to be here at this time. Whether she was supportive or not, I really miss here being around. 

I know sometimes people clash with their ideas and opinions and no one is perfect, but cherish your mum's everyday. 

x


----------



## fallen angel

Awwww Janey, I'm so sorry you lost your mum     ....like you say, any problems I might have with my own mum pale in significance compared to not having her at all! xxx


----------



## Calluna

Oh Janey, I'm so sorry to hear that   I'm glad you have the rest of your family and they are supportive. You're right - I think we all have to keep working at our family relationships even if they're not perfect. 

Fallen - maybe your mum will be different when you get pregnant this time, now that you're settled down and not a teenager. I do find it strange that some people have such an issue with girls getting pregnant "too young" when it's the most natural thing in the world really. It's seen as so much more responsible to wait and get your education and your career and now look at us all struggling to get pregnant in our 30s and 40s   I was so careful not to get pregnant when I was younger and to wait for Mr Right but if I don't manage to get pregnant now I'll be wishing I'd had a child with the first half-wit that came along! I know I'm extremely lucky to have the parents I have but you're extremely lucky to have your DS and the life you've built with your DP so hang onto that and don't let your parents' attitude get you down. I'm sure it won't be long before you'll be completing your little family and your mum will be cooing over the new baby like everybody else 

Becky - why do people say not to have massage? I would have thought it would be great for relaxing you during pregnancy. So long as they're careful what oils they use and stay away from your abdomen, what's the problem?


----------



## Kristina2012

hi ladies, hope everyone is well.
i had my iui done yday and it wasnt so bad... did not get much pain from it which was good and today im just lazing about on the sofa.
im now on the 2ww and will be doing my test on the 7th sept!
how about other ladies who are waiting in their 2ww, when is the test result day?
im finding it so hard to relax though, have a constant headache from stress....

Kx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kistena  congrats on being pupo  are you drinking enough water to ease your headache  and try to relax and have lots of sleep to pass the time lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## fallen angel

Hi Kristina....pleased to hear your first IUI went well! Here's lots of      that you get a nice fat BFP   
Hope everyone else is doing ok?
I'm now 6 dpIUI. Since IUI I have had a very mild periody pain feeling low down. Not a pain as such, just a very mild achey feeling. I'm kind of hoping it's a good sign that things are happening in there, but then I could be just going completely   and imagining things. I'm thinking that if I do get a BFN this cycle, then at least next time I will know it means nothing if it happens again. The joys of the 2ww eh?


----------



## NowOrNever

Hello ladies!
So, to test early or not to test early, that is the question. I'm 11 dpIUI and due on this weekend. No sign of AF yet, but she's prob lurking round the corner! 

Off to the hairdressers to try and think about something else!!

Hope everyone else is doing well....

X


----------



## fallen angel

Ooooh NoworNever you are so close! Really pleased to hear you've had no sign of Af....really hoping it means she's been banished for the next 9 months   . As for testing early.....I doubt very much I will get past the full 2ww without testing early.... I'm not saying you shopuld, but I know for me, if I test early I will just reassure myself that a BFN means nothing until test day. Crossing everything for you hun xxx


----------



## smc81

Evening ladies
I'm back again! Feels like I am constantly saying that at the moment. I have one more week left of the summer holidays and in this time I have managed to fit in almost 3 entire IUIs - crazy times.

This is hopefully 3rd time lucky, fingers crossed. I am going in with a completely different attitude this month. Last cycle I was thinking quite negatively, assuming that if I prepared myself for the worst it wouldn't hurt as much if it did all go wrong. I was, in part, right, it didn't feel as bad this time in comparison to the last. But that may be because I was just too busy to dwell on it.
Anyway, I'm not naturally a negative person, and it was actually harder to be negative than it was to accept that it didn't work. So this time it is positive mental attitude all the way. And lots of healthy eating and drinking even more water.

I have decided to add almonds and brazil nuts to my morning snack, and have a full fat milk in my coffee in the morning. I hate the taste of milk and I like my coffee milky anyway. And less cake and biscuits! And I am trying to take up yoga - I have realise these last few weeks that I get quite wound up at the smallest things, especially in the car so I need to cut stress levels.

Good luck to everyone on 2ww...not looking forward to that again...
Sarah xx


----------



## hevaroo

evening ladies  

i had my surge this morning so had iui today, so i am now joining you on the 2ww! i'll have lots to keep me busy as its only 4 weeks until we get married now so i've got lots of last minute bits and bobs to do. been sat making up paper flower pom poms tonight!

sharry can you add me to the front page, iui 25/8 otd 8/9 thanks  

lots of luck to everyone xxx


----------



## fallen angel

Smc - Here's hoping you get your BFP this time! Everything crossed for you hunny and so pleased you are feeling positive this time round      xx
Hevaroo - Ciongrats on your upcoming nuptials! Wouldn't it be just lovely if  you walked down the aisle with a little bean growing inside too! Sending you lots of      hunny xxx


----------



## Kristina2012

hi sarah when is your iui taking place?
thats amazing u have done 3 iuis in the summer hols! i can only do them every other month!
i also make sure to eat a few almonds and brazil nuts every day...

thank you becky and fallen angel for your kind words!
x


----------



## Kristina2012

hevaroo congrats on your wedding!
i did my iui on thurs 23 and will be doing a pg test on the 7th sept, day before urs!
good luck to you! 
lets hope all of us get our bfp!!

Kx


----------



## smc81

Hi kristina
It's been a bit crazy! But I am quickly running out of money! I should probably start thinking about what to do if these next 2 don't work but I can't stand the thought of another 2 bfns.

If my cycle is the same ad lady time my IUI will fall on sept 3rd which will be first day back at work, so I spoke to the head last week to tell him what was going on. He was great, very supportive and said just do what I need to do and don't even worry about work, that this has to come first. It was such a weight off my shoulders.

Good luck with yours, fingers crossed for a BFP on the 7th!!

Sarah xx


----------



## hevaroo

thank you fallen angel and kristina for your luck, i'm sending lots back to you all too!     xxx


----------



## NowOrNever

My wait is over...AF has arrived! So naturally I've opened a bottle of wine  
Chalking this one up to experience!
Round 2 here I come! You'd better be ready for me...I mean business.

Hope everyone's having a nice bank holiday.
Xx


----------



## smc81

Sorry to hear that NoworNever, it does feel pretty crappy! 
It's good to hear you are ready for the next attempt, determination serves you well in all of this!

Wishing you lots of luck!
Sarah x


----------



## janey751975

Sorry to hear that *NoworNever*, I won't be far behind I don't think. OTD is Thursday but I am feeling AF is on it's way. I am refraining from POAS early this cycle it's worse seeing two BFN's, i'd rather wait till Thursday and just see the one....

I won't be far behind on the wine either....


----------



## fallen angel

Hi ladies, I'm so gutted for you NoworNever.....but glad to hear you are feeling positive for the next round x
Yesterday was 7 dpIUI for me, and I had a few sharpish twinges on the left side of my uterus (same side as ov) so I'm praying it's maybe implantation! Either that or I'm just letting my mind interpret everything....still got more than a week to go til OTD.....it's funny but in a way I don't want it to come round, as it''s such a nice feeling being able to hope that I'm actually pg. Who knows eh?
Hope everyone is doing well, looking forward to seeing some BFP's soon! xxxx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks ladies - at least there is consolation in the wine eh?  What would we do without it.... ha ha.
Like I said, this was my first treatment, so it was always a bit of a trial run. If I'm still here in 2013 I may be slightly less upbeat. But I am determined!!
Fingers crossed for you both. 
xx


----------



## Anrol

Hi everyone, hope you are all well and coping with the 2ww etc.

I haven't been on for about a week and now i'm getting quite lost with who's who! although i'm very impressed with the upbeat attitudes going around.

AFM I'm at my wits end with this 2ww. I was doing sooooooo well, not really thinking about it and just getting on with my life. Partly the reason that I haven't been on here as I've been trying not to think about it too much. However, the urge to do a hpt this morning took over and I got a BFN. I know, I know....... it's too early as OTD ios Friday not today but I bought and early one and honestly expected to see a very faint line. Now I'm sure that it hasn't worked and i'm gutted. We were so sure that this was going to be our month. I'd even prepared myself for triplets. Just in case. Never mind, I'll take a leaf out of you ladies book and take the stiff upper lip...... instead of the quivering lower one.


----------



## smc81

Anrol - don't be disheartened, you are 4 days early. You could easily have a BFP by Friday! I would live to say that this is why I don't test early but the reason I don't test early is cos I have been getting AF by11dpiui! But I have to say that I just couldn't test so early as seeing that bfn is just too hard.

So Please don't give up hope, there's still time!

Sarah x


----------



## janey751975

*Anrol*- cycle buddy! It ain't over till it's over! I have been really good this time round and managed to get to day 12 without even thinking about testing (although this is down to the fact that I don't have any HPT's in the house!) If yesterday hadn't been a bank holiday I did want to go out and buy one about 7pm last night but everywhere was closed.....     

AFM - I had weird pains yesterday, they weren't quite AF pains but felt gassy and bloated? I did think AF was going to make an appearance last night or this morning, but it all seems to have subsided. I have a very dry mouth today? Could be from the Indian food I had on Sunday though.... I think i am actually going     

Two more days till OTD, I hope I make it to testing!

Thinking of all cycle buddies testing over the next few days sending lots of positive vibes and baby dust. xxxx


----------



## Anrol

Hey Janey! I'm starting to go  too. 

I've been really cool this month and in my heart of hearts I knew it was too early yesterday. Psychologically though I think I was preparing myself for the BFN on Friday. It'll be easier on Friday if i'm prepared. See, told you i'm     

I hope those pains you've been having are little bean pains


----------



## janey751975

So I have been and bought two clear blue digitals today. Now I need to decide whether to chance one tomorrow or be really good and wait till OTD on Thursday!! Decisions decisions.... 

I am feeling positive about this one, not necessarily because I am expecing BFP but because I am off to see my gorgeous baby nephew on Thursday after work for the weekend and that will cheer me up no matter what the result!  

Ahhh what to do??! xx


----------



## BECKY7

Wait till OTD as I did it on day 15 not 14  so few more day  COME ON  you can do it
Becky7 xx


----------



## Anrol

Ooh Janey, your brave. I don't like those ones. I find seeing the actual words too harsh, suppose that's just me though.

Sarah, I have kind of given up hope but if I got the BFP it would be an even bigger suprise!!!


----------



## Lianne

Hi Ladies

Well i'm back for round two, started taking Clomid on Sun, got first scan tomorrow afternoon. Been off here for a while as was having my month break so have been trying to catch up but so many posts and lots of new names so hello to all.

Bit worried about this cycle as had a really strange period! Had spotting for about 5 days and then 2 days of very heavy bleading. Have said to the clinic Sat was day 1 but i'm worried ive got it wrong and when i go for my scan tomorrow they are going to say its too late. Don't think i can face another month of not feeling like we are doing something extra than trying on our own. Really want to get started again and keep those fingers crossed this time it will work. 

Sorry to see all the BFN's lets hope there is so BFP's on the way.    

Here we go again.............

Lianne x x x


----------



## Calluna

Hello ladies!

NoworNever - sorry to hear it was a BFN this time - I'm glad you're managing to stay positive ready for your next try  

Hevaroo - congratulations on your upcoming wedding and great to have you join us on the 2ww! Hope this is the one - what a wedding present that would be!   

Janey - I'm glad the AF feelings have subsided - hope it's a good sign!   I'm with you - I prefer the digital tests so there's no squinting and trying to see imaginary lines - just give it to me straight! 

Anrol - I know how you feel - I'm determined not to test any more than one day early ever again - it's just so upsetting to see that BFN even though you know there's still a chance. Don't give up hope - there's plenty of time yet for that BFP to show up by test day  

Sarah - I'm so glad you're feeling more positive this time around and that your boss is being supportive. Hope it's third time lucky for you!  

Kristina - welcome to the 2ww and good luck!  

Fallen - it's great that you're feeling so positive - I hope those feelings in your abdomen are a sign of someone setting up home  

Lianne - welcome back! They say count from the first day of proper bleeding so try not to worry. Good luck for your scan tomorrow  

AFM, I'm still surprisingly calm and half managing to keep my mind off things. I've banned myself from reading fertility, pregnancy and baby books this month and I'm refusing to take any notice of any signs my body may or may not be experiencing!   We're off to visit my family for a few days tomorrow and won't come back until the day after OTD. I've half a mind not to take any pregnancy tests and just wait and see but I'd probably just end up rushing out to buy one...


----------



## hevaroo

Calluna- good to hear from you, thats good that you'll have something to keep you busy for a few days. Hope you have a lovely time with your family!   

I have been making cup cakes for the last few days, as I'm making my own for my wedding and I've been doing some trials! It's a lot more stressful than you would think! The cases I wanted to use all peeled off my cakes, so I tried a different recipe but didn't like the sponge, so I bought some different cases but don't really like them. I tried a different butter cream as my original wasn't really thick enough but the second one I made was too sickly! I'm now thinking I might use plain white cases as I know they won't peel, after spending nearly £20 on posh cases! I'm sure I'll get there in the end! 

hope everyone is well, good luck to you all     xxx


----------



## Kristina2012

Hi ladies hope ur well. It's now 6dp iui and I am having extreme mood swings - this is what I get like when I am gonna start! It's so disappointing. 
Goodluck to. Jayne and Anrol doing their test this week! Hope u gt the bfp!
Kx


----------



## janey751975

Well the witch beat me to it this time....AF arrived with avengance this morning, I feel terrible.  

I am just waiting for the call from the hospital for my appointment time for tomorrow, probably start straight back on the Menopur for my third and final time..... how scary is that!? We then get one shot at IVF before our journey is over, well until we can afford to carry on. It's hard to stay upbeat really. But anyway I am off out tonight with some girls from work so I can have a glass of wine or two and then travelling down to see my brother, sister in law and gorgeous nephew Jacob after work tomorrow. Taking my running shoes with me, I am going for a nice run along the beach with my brother I have missed exercising!!! 

Good luck cycle buddies I am sending you positive vibes


----------



## hevaroo

morning  

kristina- I wouldn't worry too much, whether af is or isn't on the way, your hormones will be changing which is what causes mood swings. most people get af symptoms but then no af when they get their bfp. I'm only 4dpiui and I have aches and af feelings, you just have to ignore all the symptoms as they don't really mean much, what really matters is what you get on 14dpiui! good luck xx

janey- I'm so sorry af got you    It's so hard isn't it. You'll get there one day, we all will xx


----------



## Anrol

Good morning everyone. Well it's game over for me too   has turned up this morning. Gutted.

Janey, I phone my fc this morning and we'll be going straight back on it too so looks like for our last try at IUI we'll be cycle buddies again.

Calluna, I can't believe how good you are with everyones names!

Hevaroo and Kristina.......looks like we're relying on you for the BFP's now. Can't belive how disappointing this month has been.

Got to go now, work to do. Think I'll take myself off to work from home and have a good cry.


----------



## fallen angel

Hi ladies. Big hugs to Anrol and Janey, I'm so gutted for you both xxxx Really hoping that september is a better month for everyone. A good flurry of BFP's is well overdue! Love to all xx


----------



## janey751975

Hey everyone,

*Hevaroo* - thanks for your message  I am  and keeping everything crossed for you.

*Calluna* - I am out this time! I hope you see your BFP this month hun and give us all some hope... It'll be hard to wait a day late to test but see if you can do it! Sounds like you have been super patient this month!

*Anrol* - we really are true cycle buddies! Third time lucky and all that hey?! I don't feel like I could change anything I did this cycle, maybe I was too cautious I don't know. Have you got anything planned over the weekend to cheer you up?

*FallenAngel*- thanks for the message. Fingers crossed for you this month!

Everyone else stimming or 2ww best of luck and


----------



## fallen angel

Feeling a bit negative today. I know it's waaaay too early ( 10dpIUI) but I POAS this morning and got a very definite BFN. Anyway, I've cheered myself up with two things. A: I know it's way too early so there's still plenty of hope, and B: If IUI doesn't work for us and that's where it's end of the road for us....due to finances, I will get DP to buy me a much longed for Pug puppy lol xxx


----------



## janey751975

I love pugs too FallenAngel!! Keep staying positive      10 dpiui is too early, make the most of being PUPO!! 

Thinking of you!


----------



## Kristina2012

Thank you hevaroo. U r my cycle buddy for this months iui! 
I'm really sorry to hear that Anrol and Jayne - big hugs to u both. Hopefully 3rd time lucky and keep ur spirits up and remain positive. It's bound to happen soon. 
This 2ww is hard...
Fallen angel hope u get the bfp this month! 

Kx


----------



## Kristina2012

Hi Calluna, your doing really well with staying calm! 
I have lost my patience and getting peed off for minor things...
Good luck to u and hopefully u get yr bfp!
Kx


----------



## Kristina2012

Sharry please can u add me to front page? 
I had insemination on 23 aug and test is 7 sept. thank you


----------



## alex84

Hey Ladies,
Been away 2 weeks and all sorts has happened!
SO many of you on 2ww -     
And then AF arriving, but this month mine was late which means gonna be later next month which means IUi will start later. I can't believe how much I want AF to arrive (when month after month i've cried when it has come)
Becky - I sat and cried for you when i read about you MC - life is so cruel.
So 4 days left of school holidays ....... to all my teacher buddies the blues are really kicking in.
Hevaroo - cupcake I make cupcakes....... if they are coming away from the cases it means there is too much fat in or they are not baked long enough i have this happen to me.
The recipe i use is a 3 egg mixture.
150g flour
15og sugar
150g stork
3 eggs
1 tsp vanilla extraxt
bake at gas 4 for 20 minutes
and butter cream
1 block of butter 250g
1 box of icing sugar 500g
1 tsp vanilla extract


----------



## hevaroo

thanks alex, i'll give your recipe a try! x


----------



## Claret2626

Hello

Janey, Anrol - So sorry to hear AF is back   

   for those on 2ww!!

AFM looks like I'll be starting my 1st cycle in October now (it seems so far away) I have to have my final consultation next month but they are going to let me know if there's a cancellation any earlier.  At least have now been 'counselled' and that's another box ticked and it gives me another month to shed a couple more lbs 

Claret x x


----------



## fallen angel

Hi ladies, I have some positive news for everyone on the 2ww, especially if anyone like me has POAS early! . I was chatting to my sister yesterday, who is pregnant with her third baby, and she told me that she conceived on the 18th June...but was testing early herself and didn't get a BFP until 16 days after conception. Even the day before she had tested and got a very big BFN, no faint line, nothing. Just wanted to share with you xx


----------



## E11e

Hi All,

I've been posting over on the GRI thread but thought I'd pop over here to say hello and let you know I had my first IUI yesterday at GRI, now on the 2ww, otd 13 Sep.

I see there's a few ladies on the 2ww at the moment .  I salute you girls, I'm only on day 1 of the wait and I'm already wondering how I'm going to get through it without going loopy  

Sharry - can you add me to the list?  IUI 29 Aug, otd 13 Sep 12.
Thanks

E11e.x


----------



## Panda Eyes

I'm sorry for not having posted very much or for a while.  I seem to have had my notification settings on the wrong selection - even now I'm not sure they are right!  

Janey & Anrol, I'm so very sorry it wasn't this time for you.  xxxx

Calluna, I am very impressed with your calm approach.  I have no patience and this is only my first attempt, I can't imagine what I will be like a few months down the line.  I tested early today (day 13) and it was a no-no.  Will try again tomorrow but I have to say it feels like a no. I have prepared my referral documents for Serum, I think it's DE for me now.

Although Fallen Angel has given me a teeny morsel of hope there ... 

Kristina, Hevaroo,  E11e and everyone on the 2WW right now - good luck to you all!!!      

Claret, I know what you mean about October being so far away, I have a feeling it will be the same for me too as I'm either switching clinics or I have a three week wait at my current clinic.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  so sorry I haven't been on this site much  but aghhhhhh I have been refer to recurrent MC by my GP as I had 3 MC  and got my 1st appointment on the 12th sept but they won't do the test within 18 week  aghhhhhhhhhh  I was told by my GP that the test will happen within a month  so I have been lied to  so gonna go to my GP again on Monday to get that sorted ASAP cs I wanted to start neither DIUI on my 2nd cycles which will be in October.
Has anyone been in that situation with recurrent MC
Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Becky7 xx


----------



## Fyfey

I ladies... Hope you don't mind me gate crashing.... I'm due to have my first iui tomorrow... But I have an awful feeling that I might have ovulated yesterday afternoon, before the trigger and after my scan at the hospital... We nev bd'd last night either, and I totally feel like we a out of it this month... Am I over reacting? Anyone else felt this, only to realise they haven't?? 
Been reading over your thread ladies and good luck to you all... Be nice to get to know everyone a bit better  xx


----------



## Kristina2012

hi ALex, has ur af arrived yet?

hi Claret, if my iui does not work out this month then i will also be doing it again in october!

thanks for the positive news fallen angel! its stories like this that help us get through difficult times...

panda eyes, u have tested a bit early perhaps? as fallen angel said u should try again especially if ur af has not arrived?

becky, that must be so frustrating. hope u are ok... my freind had many miscarriages but she ended up conceiving naturally just as she was about to get a surrogate mother - she forgot all that stress of trying for a baby herself, relaxed and got pregnant. she gave birth to 2 lovely daughters. 
fyfey - even i think like those things happen to me, but just remain positive! plus the egg stays in upto 40 hours so it should be fine hopefully...

hi elle - welcome! how r u feeling after having iui?

today is 7dp iui and my mood swings are gtn worse.
i burst into tears yday at my inlaws house for no reason and woke up at 3.45am this morning crying and could not sleep after that.
i am so irritated with everyone, and always in a bad mood.
my boobs are SO sore, am constantly hungry and thirsty.
cannot relax AT ALL!
i am on progesterone pessaries and i googled the side effects and all my symptoms are due to this dam pessary! and here i was thinking there could be a possibility that i was pg as i was reading too much into these symptoms!
8 days left to go and counting... 
have sports events and music festivals next week and going on holiday the day after i test so am very busy but the only thing i can think about is this!
anyway enough of me going on.
hope u r well doing well.
Kx


----------



## Panda Eyes

Thanks Kristina.  You are doing well to keep yourself busy and it's so hard not to analyse everything that is happening to your body.  But you must remain positive - the signs you are describing are all good signs.  And if it is the progesterone then at least you know it's absorbing.  On the other hand, what you are feeling good well be signs of a forthcoming BFP.

I tested again this morning - negative!    Hey ho, I can't turn the clocks back or change biology so I have already started planning my next steps nd may try an unstimulated IVF treatment in Greece before switching to DE.

Lots and lots of luck and good wishes to everyone on this thread if I don't come back!  ^hug me^     
xxxx


----------



## smc81

Hi ladies, good to hear do many sounding so positive. Sometimes it's hard to keep upbeat.
Afm I'm sitting in the hospital car park waiting to go in for day 11 scan, I'm always too easy. I'm praying for a couple of good follies - I've been feeling so positive I hope it doesn't all go wrong and I come crashing back down!
I'm actually feeling really nervous! This is attempt 3 and I only have one more vial of donor sperm left after this one.

Wish me luck, I'm going in!!
Sarah x


----------



## fallen angel

Good Luck Sarah!       xxx
Panda Eyes...so sorry it was negative, but good to hear you're staying positive big   hun xxx

Another 3 days left for me until OTD, I'm getting very nervous!
My dp said one of the sweetest things to me last night. We were chatting about if we were successful this attempt, and dp said he was worried about me giving birth (getting a little ahead of ourselves I know). He said there could always be more babies but there would only ever be one Caz (that's me). I love that man soooo much xx


----------



## smc81

Thanks fallen angel.
Your dp is do sweet, makes me wish maybe I wasn't going through all this alone.

Afm I have lots of little follies and 2 big - 14 and 15mm
Nurse said to have another scan Monday and probably IUI on Wednesday. After leaving the hospital I had a bit of a panic because last month on day 11 I had 3 follies, 12,14,15 an over night 2 grew to 19 so to me Monday is way too late. I rang the nurse and asked for another scan tomorrow and she was great, got me booked in. So hopefully I'll have good news tomorrow!
Sarah x


----------



## alex84

kristina2012 no it hsn't arrived yet still 2 weeks to wait. but i've never wanted anything to arrive more  never thought i'd here myself say that.
TBH the reality of it starting is sinking in up until now it was all about loosing weight to beable to start treatment, now i have my clomid on the shelf and my injections in the fridge.........
Hope everyone on 2ww is coping .....


----------



## fallen angel

Hi ladies, I'm in a really crappy mood today. My OTD is just  few days away (tuesday) but I'm feeling a bit low. Felt sicky when I got to bed last night, been feeling sicky on and off all day today, and having quite strong AF cramps, although not imminent Af pains. It's just driving me mad knowing it's either pg OR Af symptoms, and feeling moody and grouchy as I do today, I'm swinging towards Af symptoms. Together with that we got our invoice this morning for IUI tx which put DP in a mood so he's gone off out to see his friends about fishing stuff. I've decided to go to my room and read a book to take my mind off my grumpiness. Bleurgh......
Hope everone else is doing ok though xxx


----------



## smc81

Fallen angel I can totally relate to your bad mood today. I'm on day 12 before IUI, should feel happy that I've got 3 good follies do far and even though I've managed to ignore my hormones this month, they've beaten me today. I had a go at a man for trying to help me with a car park machine, I hate being patronised, and that triggered a foul mood. I realised I should not be around people today do I'm alone with my twilight DVDs and lots of chocolate and popcorn (not a great idea).

I can understand your frustration, it's awful not knowing if it's AF or pg, I wish there was something I could say but I know that nothing really helps.

Feel free to gave a good rant!
Sarah x


----------



## fallen angel

Awww thankyou Sarah, it's always nice to know you're not alone when you feel a bit ****ty. I've been over to the 2WW board and cheered myself up a bit with the success stories on the AF pains that went on to BFP thread. To be honest I think it's the AF cramps that have set me off today, as they've gotten stronger. I did another pg test too and it was a bfn again, although it was a 10ml pound shop one, and it wasn't first morning urine either so I'm not too disheartened by that in itself. I think it's just because every time up to now, once the AF cramps really kick in, as they are now, it means it's all over   . Also I'd convinced myself the IUI had worked, as I have just 'felt' different since the IUI, but wen I woke up this morning and the cramping kicked in, it just threw so many doubts at me. I just feel miserable, and a bit weepy, and like you say, AF sympoms are so similar to pg symptoms it's soooo difficult to not be able to do aything except hope for the best.

Anyway, I'm really pleased to hear you've got 3 good follies this month   I hope everything goes well for you this cycle. We definitely need MORE bfp's on this board. Maybe in a couple of days I will be able to look back at this post and see I was worrying over nothing...who knows?

Well, rant over, hopefully we will both be feeling more positive and happy soon      Love Caz xxx


----------



## smc81

Glad you are feeling a little better Caz,
I could have written your first paragraph - that is exactly how I feel each month. I really hope that yours doesn't turn into af - it would be great if you got a bfp. I have a friend who was totally convinced her pains were af, but turns out she was actually pg, so there's always hope! 

All this waiting and watching, no wonder we feel like we're going mad! 

I'm sending out lots of positive thoughts to you    , when is your otd?

Sarah xx


----------



## fallen angel

Thakyou hun, I really appreciate the support and positive vibes   My OTD is tuesday 4th September, just round the corner. I've had a nice soak in the bath and feeling less grumpy now. I may treat myself to a chinese later if DP is good enough to go get me one lol   xxx


----------



## smc81

Not long to wait now! If it were me, I'd have had my AF by now.

I think a bath and a Chinese are the right way to go. I'm eating lots of veg - need my follicles to grow!
Enjoy the rest of your evening and try to relax as much as possible xx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh fallen angle  don't give up as I thought my AF was coming too which I did get my BFP and no bath during 2 week so I was told.
I cannot belive your clinic send you an invoices during your 2 week  I would complain about that as surely they know you know how much  but wait till after the OTD eh.
Becky7 xx


----------



## fallen angel

Hi again, I made sure it wasn't a hot bath, just warm and comfortable. I was abit annoyed at the invoice turning up this soon as well, feeling as I did. It was so cold as well, almost like a vet bill, no message or anything, just an invoice with amount and payment methods. I wasn't expecting to open it and find glittery butterflies inside or anything lol, but a few words along the lines of we hope your tx was successful etc would have sugared the pill little lol xx


----------



## BECKY7

Yes that true as my old clinic did that to me so I complain and told them my thought then they say no rush to pay  so we didn't ay till the end of the credit card bill date to make them wait till the next bills after what they done cos we did get BFN on that time.
My new clinic say to pay before I leave which I felt it better to pay them right from the beginner while feeling good rather then stress then get the nasty bill.
That good to hear you had warm bath as I should have done that but I got too scared and rather wait till after 12 week.
Finger x for you for Tuesday
Becky7 xx


----------



## smc81

I have to pay for my IUI at my first scan. Last month no one asked me to pay until the day of the IUI and then they were really funny with me cos I hadn't paid yet. It annoyed me cos I can't pay if tey don't give me an invoice so really it was their fault.
As good as my clinic usually is, sometimes they forget that for us this is a really emotional thing.
Today I've been having myself a DVD and popcorn day - Twilight marathon. Certainly takes my mind off ttx

Sarah x


----------



## BECKY7

Smc81  maybe that why they make you pay on your 1st scan which is wrong as suppose your follies still hadn't grown etc and you have already paid  are you to get it back eh and maybe they make you pay earlier cos you didn't pay last month but I totally greed with you if they still hadn't given you any invoice eh.
Mine was pretty good price too as it only cost me €330 included scan and donor sperm.
Becky7 xx


----------



## smc81

Their policy is to pay at first scan, if follies don't grow they carry it forward to next treatment. I've just learnt now to mention that I need to pay. It doesn't really make too much difference to me as I make sure I gave the money before I start treatment - or at least enough on my credit card!

Where do you get yours done Becky? That's a really good price. How DI you manage with travelling and work? As a teacher I would never be able to do it, and my follicles are so unpredictable it would be a nightmare for me.

Sarah x


----------



## Kristina2012

hi Calluna how did your OTD go??
i hope its good news hun...
6 days left till my OTD..

becky did you get any more info on MC?



hope ur all well,
K x


----------



## BECKY7

hiya i gave up my work as i work for myself to relax etc since i know i emulate CD 10/11 so i flew on CD 9 and have scan on CD 10 then have iui on CD 11 then fly home  so understandable for you and work as could you not gng abroard during school holiday.

i got appoint on 12th on NHS and found out the test won't happen within 18 week so i went mad and i am going back to my  GPRS and to demand to see someone to have a test there and now not brooding 18 week as too old and gonna make out my tx start in oct so had to do it quick  am fuming 
phew 
becky7 xx


----------



## Sharry

New thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=293823

Happy chatting  and good luck


----------

